# What Are You Releasing Back Into The Wild?



## Iluvhaute

After fighting myself for months, I've decided to release my French Wallet in vernis off into the wild for someone else to enjoy. For whatever reason I just don't like how fat it gets when you put all your cards and cash. It takes up too much space in my small bags. What are you releasing?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I'm thinking of my Zippy Compact Wallet OM. I have the newer model and like it so much better


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I like this but I don't carry it much maybe it needs a new home


----------



## Iluvhaute

tua said:


> I'm thinking of my Zippy Compact Wallet OM. I have the newer model and like it so much better


I didn't purchase the zippy compact and now it's sold out,maybe discontinued. I think that would be my perfect wallet


----------



## Iluvhaute

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I like this but I don't carry it much maybe it needs a new home
> 
> View attachment 3686860


I have this card holder in empriente. It just holds business cards...


----------



## BagLadyT

Iluvhaute said:


> After fighting myself for months, I've decided to release my French Wallet in vernis off into the wild for someone else to enjoy. For whatever reason I just don't like how fat it gets when you put all your cards and cash. It takes up too much space in my small bags. What are you releasing?



I released my Retiro Noir NM last month. As beautiful as she was I only used her for trips. She was like a mini piece of luggage to me. She even still had that new canvas and suede smell. I will always think of her fondly...


----------



## reginaPhalange

Nothing I'm releasing into the wild, but I've to say I love the title of this thread[emoji23]


----------



## Dawn

Soon releasing my DE Speedy B 35...it's just overwhelmingly big on me now! I bought it when I weighed about 80 lbs more than I do now and it looked proportional, but now that I've lost weight, it just looks silly on me. I'd keep it if we traveled more than once or twice a year and I needed a big bag. I will make do with my 25 and 30. Farewell to the 35!


----------



## MJDaisy

My DE 35 went off into the wild...to my mom! lol I couldn't sell it at such low resell value so I gave it to my mom and she LOVES it. It's her first LV.


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Pochette Metis Monogram. I bought it about 6 months ago and used it maybe 3 times. Just too small, and the separate compartments make it seem even smaller. Also considering letting go of my Clemence DE wallet. I bought a Victorine DE specifically to fit in the Metis and am really liking it. However, I do love the roomy coin compartment on the Clemence.


----------



## paula3boys

I debate my DE with RB lining Neverfull MM as it still looks brand new and I barely ever reach for it since I prefer DA with RB Neverfull MM over her (as well as other bags). I just don't want to lose a ton of money so it sits for now.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Love the title of this thread! I am releasing my barely used Eva in DE and my agenda PM in DE.


----------



## Iluvhaute

reginaPhalange said:


> Nothing I'm releasing into the wild, but I've to say I love the title of this thread[emoji23]


 lol! That's how I think of it when I sell something.


----------



## Iluvhaute

MJDaisy said:


> My DE 35 went off into the wild...to my mom! lol I couldn't sell it at such low resell value so I gave it to my mom and she LOVES it. It's her first LV.


That's more of a supervised release, with visitation! 
Awesome score for your mom!


----------



## Iluvhaute

Squirrel75 said:


> Pochette Metis Monogram. I bought it about 6 months ago and used it maybe 3 times. Just too small, and the separate compartments make it seem even smaller. Also considering letting go of my Clemence DE wallet. I bought a Victorine DE specifically to fit in the Metis and am really liking it. However, I do love the roomy coin compartment on the Clemence.



I just saw last night a few PM on Fashionphile! I'm am currently undecided about my wallet situation. I have a Sarah compact. While it's small enough, but has room for all my things, I just HATE how my bills are always folded. I don't think I'll ever find my holy grail wallet.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Dawn said:


> Soon releasing my DE Speedy B 35...it's just overwhelmingly big on me now! I bought it when I weighed about 80 lbs more than I do now and it looked proportional, but now that I've lost weight, it just looks silly on me. I'd keep it if we traveled more than once or twice a year and I needed a big bag. I will make do with my 25 and 30. Farewell to the 35!



Congrats on the weight loss! I agree with you, the 35 is big, and sometimes even the 30 seems huge. My husband calls it my bowling bag suitcase. LOL!


----------



## sage92

My neverfull GM is going to my oldest daughter for a bargain price lol!  Thinking I might replace it with the MM Mon Mono?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

da mini pochette evasion. it doesn't hold my phone and that's my new way of judging stuff. plus i just got a da favorite mm, so i don't need the mini


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Iluvhaute said:


> I just saw last night a few PM on Fashionphile! I'm am currently undecided about my wallet situation. I have a Sarah compact. While it's small enough, but has room for all my things, I just HATE how my bills are always folded. I don't think I'll ever find my holy grail wallet.


I love the Sarah Compact wallet much so than my ZCWs too bad LV discontinued this one also


----------



## 1LV

Recently released a Speedy B (25, DE) and almost instantly regreted it.


----------



## fabuleux

I just let go of my Broadway in Damier Ébène to make room for my new bag. I hope it goes to a good home!


----------



## Iluvhaute

1LV said:


> Recently released a Speedy B (25, DE) and almost instantly regreted it.


Awwww! Sorry to hear that. What did you miss about it? Did you carry it often?


----------



## BagLadyT

BagLadyT said:


> I released my Retiro Noir NM last month. As beautiful as she was I only used her for trips. She was like a mini piece of luggage to me. She even still had that new canvas and suede smell. I will always think of her fondly...


----------



## brae

I released an Ellipse PM Mono. Bought it preloved and it was my first LV bag. I miss it already but I know that it needs to be used more often. I did keep the lock and key as a momento.


----------



## BagLadyT

Dawn said:


> Soon releasing my DE Speedy B 35...it's just overwhelmingly big on me now! I bought it when I weighed about 80 lbs more than I do now and it looked proportional, but now that I've lost weight, it just looks silly on me. I'd keep it if we traveled more than once or twice a year and I needed a big bag. I will make do with my 25 and 30. Farewell to the 35!



Congrats to you on your weight loss!


----------



## 1LV

Iluvhaute said:


> Awwww! Sorry to hear that. What did you miss about it? Did you carry it often?



Can't remember the last time I used it.  Two years ago, maybe.   I miss it for sentimental reasons, plus it was just so cute.  But it was being cute in my closet so I guess I did the right thing.


----------



## cocolv

I'll be letting go of my LV monogram Sac Platt (if that's the correct spelling). I do like the bag but have only used it about 3 times. I think there is someone out there who could better appreciate it. It will be sad [emoji24] though. I'm procrastinating about the pics & whole process.


----------



## Scooch

I released all of my neverfull  mm's, 3 total! The GM works so much better for me I couldn't make the mm size work anymore. They all have new homes. I'm happy now, neverfull GM and my artsy mm. That's it till November for birthday shopping!


----------



## Aliluvlv

1LV said:


> Recently released a Speedy B (25, DE) and almost instantly regreted it.


Aww, that's sad. Sorry to hear it! Hopefully the next bag will excite you more.


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> I just let go of my Broadway in Damier Ébène to make room for my new bag. I hope it goes to a good home!


Ooohhhh looking forward to your new bag reveal!


----------



## Pickle123

cocolv said:


> I'll be letting go of my LV monogram Sac Platt (if that's the correct spelling). I do like the bag but have only used it about 3 times. I think there is someone out there who could better appreciate it. It will be sad [emoji24] though. I'm procrastinating about the pics & whole process.


This is so sad to me. I absolutely adore the Sac Plat. I have one in DE and carry her often.


----------



## Iluvhaute

I'm also thinking of releasing my Speedy 30 B empriente noir (2015 model) into the wild. This is my only empriente piece except for the Pochette Metis I just got. Thinking of releasing the Speedy in favor of the PM. Give me some reasons not to sell her.


----------



## 1LV

Ok, food for thought...

1) The PM and Speedy are distinctly different bags.  
2) It's a beautiful timeless bag.  
3) If you change your mind later on a new one won't less expensive, and what are the chances of getting another one in such good condition if you go the pre loved route?  

That's a nice bag. I wouldn't let it go just because I have a 2nd bag in the same leather.   Unless you don't use it I would think twice about not keeping it.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3687386



I forgot about my Retiro. I have this exact same bag and have carried her probably 3 short times because she is so heavy. She`s just sitting in my closet for a year looking pretty. I definitely need to release her in the wild.


----------



## BagLadyT

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I forgot about my Retiro. I have this exact same bag and have carried her probably 3 short times because she is so heavy. She`s just sitting in my closet for a year looking pretty. I definitely need to release her in the wild.



That's exactly how I felt it. She's gorgeous but just sits there!


----------



## KimTX

I just bid farwell to my Melie. It's a gorgeous bag, but it was a little fussy for me. I was always messing with the opening folding the way I wanted it too. Also, I was always reaching for my NF DA Rose B interior (LOVE!) or my Celine Nano (LOVE!) or my Noe NM noir, or my Hermes Evelyne....the Melie was always a conscious decision, not a joy to carry.


----------



## Iluvhaute

1LV said:


> Ok, food for thought...
> 
> 1) The PM and Speedy are distinctly different bags.
> 2) It's a beautiful timeless bag.
> 3) If you change your mind later on a new one won't less expensive, and what are the chances of getting another one in such good condition if you go the pre loved route?
> 
> That's a nice bag. I wouldn't let it go just because I have a 2nd bag in the same leather.   Unless you don't use it I would think twice about not keeping it.



That's my thought as well. The Speedy will stand the test of time. I think I love my Speedy bags more than any others. I'm not sure the PM has reached iconic status yet. I also don't t want to spend the $$ for a new leather Speedy now.


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Iluvhaute said:


> I just saw last night a few PM on Fashionphile! I'm am currently undecided about my wallet situation. I have a Sarah compact. While it's small enough, but has room for all my things, I just HATE how my bills are always folded. I don't think I'll ever find my holy grail wallet.


Have you looked into the Victorine? No need to fold bills!


----------



## LV.NYC

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I forgot about my Retiro. I have this exact same bag and have carried her probably 3 short times because she is so heavy. She`s just sitting in my closet for a year looking pretty. I definitely need to release her in the wild.



I have this bag and almost never reach for it but resale is so disappointing so I just keep her sitting there [emoji20]


----------



## Iluvhaute

Squirrel75 said:


> Have you looked into the Victorine? No need to fold bills!



That's on my list to check out!


----------



## Iluvhaute

KimTX said:


> I just bid farwell to my Melie. It's a gorgeous bag, but it was a little fussy for me. I was always messing with the opening folding the way I wanted it too. Also, I was always reaching for my NF DA Rose B interior (LOVE!) or my Celine Nano (LOVE!) or my Noe NM noir, or my Hermes Evelyne....the Melie was always a conscious decision, not a joy to carry.



Doesn't that just suck, when you love the looks of the bag but HAVE to find a reason to carry it?


----------



## Luvnlife

Iluvhaute said:


> I'm also thinking of releasing my Speedy 30 B empriente noir (2015 model) into the wild. This is my only empriente piece except for the Pochette Metis I just got. Thinking of releasing the Speedy in favor of the PM. Give me some reasons not to sell her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687548



The new ones are a different design and leather and most importantly to me is the strap is no longer a 3 piece strap. This has kept me from purchasing. I may have to go the prelove route for a speedy 25 to get the 3 piece strap. Being petite, the longer strap doesn't work. I say keep yours!


----------



## Pitsrule

This is the first LV bag I purchased, first job out of college. I have not used it in years. Time to find it a good home. I am replacing it with a neonoe.


----------



## KimTX

Iluvhaute said:


> Doesn't that just suck, when you love the looks of the bag but HAVE to find a reason to carry it?


Yes! It's such a pretty bag and I love the sound all the hardware makes when I use it. I was debating about selling so I grabbed several bags-I put them all on my shoulder (one at a time!)  and walked around in them with my eyes closed and went by feeling and hearing, I didn't consider looks b/c they all look good to me! The Melie sounded great, but the feeling was not there.  I've always heard the advice to carry a bag for a week before selling, but I know I'd like the bag if I carried it. To me it's more about how I like it in comparison to other bags b/c I know I will just let it sit after that one week trial if I like the other bags much more.


----------



## PoodleMom

I'm struggling with this right now with my Evora.  I love the way she looks, but I find myself fumbling with the strap/handles all the time and she's a bit larger than I need/want.  But she's my only DE and the resale isn't great, so she sits in my closet...


----------



## FancyPants77

Iluvhaute said:


> I'm also thinking of releasing my Speedy 30 B empriente noir (2015 model) into the wild. This is my only empriente piece except for the Pochette Metis I just got. Thinking of releasing the Speedy in favor of the PM. Give me some reasons not to sell her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687548



Reasons: it looks like it's in fantastic condition, it's absolutely gorgeous, it's discontinued, and it's a gorgeous color . I'm biased though because the old model speedy is my favorite bag of all time haha. I own two. But if you do sell her, the new owner will be thrilled with this beauty


----------



## FancyPants77

I sold my very first LV- the monogram speedy 25- because vachetta just isn't for me. It had water spots and I realized I don't like how it looks or wears. I sold it for what I bought it for just about, and the buyer said she looooves it. Very happy for her because it was collecting dust in my closet.


----------



## Bumbles

I love this thread. Great idea!


----------



## gottabagit

I just released my Vernis zippy wallet in pomme d'amour into the wild. I never thought I'd sell that wallet, I absolutely loved it but more recently it's been out of rotation and usurped by my Clemence cerise wallet and a Gucci wallet. I've been taking a serious look at my collection and recently also released Empriente Marais (handheld bags are just not for me) and Curieuse wallet. I hope they all find good homes and new appreciation.


----------



## Iluvhaute

I just got a quote from Fashionphile for my French Wallet and I wouldn't give it away for what they would give me for it. Ahh well...Guess I'll keep it for now. Maybe I'll keep a collection of stuff I really no longer want for my daughter to choose from when she gets older.


----------



## sparklemint

I'm struggling with the idea of "releasing" my LE Gold Dentelle Batignolles... I scoured the internet for a long time waiting to score her in excellent preloved condition for a decent price... I finally did and loved her so much for a few years, but lately she sits in her dustbag... but I still love her... sigh...


----------



## Iridescent

Iluvhaute said:


> That's more of a supervised release, with visitation!
> Awesome score for your mom!



This made me LOL hard.... perfect post to end my day. 

Thank you for this. Needed this moment today (:


----------



## Kylie M

I had my Emilie Wallet up for grabs but then decided to keep it.... Why, I don't know? Now, I'm regretting not selling it because it's never in use!!


----------



## Iluvhaute

Iridescent said:


> This made me LOL hard.... perfect post to end my day.
> 
> Thank you for this. Needed this moment today (:



Glad to make you laugh. Hope your day goes better!


----------



## Baglady777

My Favorite PM needs to be released. It pains me to say it, but I've carried it a handful of times and it's just not the bag for me.  I feel guilty every time I open my closet.


----------



## PursePassionLV

I'm debating on whether or not to keep my lockme pm. It's a perfect tan and in amazing condition but I just scored a few Hermes items in gold which is a very similar color and rarely reach for it anymore. [emoji17]


----------



## FancyPants77

PursePassionLV said:


> I'm debating on whether or not to keep my lockme pm. It's a perfect tan and in amazing condition but I just scored a few Hermes items in gold which is a very similar color and rarely reach for it anymore. [emoji17]



Don't sell it until you're 100% certain you won't miss it later. I'm sure your new Hermes beauties will be your regulars but you might find yourself wanting a different shape and style for different occasions, later. I say, break your Hermes items in, see if you never switch back out, and then if you find you never ever switch bags sell the lockme. And in perfect condition, you'll get a good amount back . Congrats on your new Hermes items!


----------



## Iluvhaute

PursePassionLV said:


> I'm debating on whether or not to keep my lockme pm. It's a perfect tan and in amazing condition but I just scored a few Hermes items in gold which is a very similar color and rarely reach for it anymore. [emoji17]



I love the looks of the lock me, but never pulled the trigger because I'm not sure I'd ever really carry it. Id day keep it also, you may want to carry it one day.


----------



## Jennshef

I want to release my favorite mm in monogram with the adtl monogram strap


----------



## centercitychic

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3687386


I'm thinking about the releasing mine too- i totally agree, small piece of luggage, smells great, but she's super heavy without anything in it! Same goes for my artsy, but I'm a bag hoarder so it makes it hard to let go...


----------



## Tonimack

This shawl...love the color but never wore it


----------



## Iluvhaute

Tonimack said:


> View attachment 3706952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shawl...love the color but never wore it





centercitychic said:


> I'm thinking about the releasing mine too- i totally agree, small piece of luggage, smells great, but she's super heavy without anything in it! Same goes for my artsy, but I'm a bag hoarder so it makes it hard to let go...



I released a pink mini Chanel bag to fund a new artsy. I totally understand how some colors are beautiful, but when it translates to your wardrobe it can be challenging.


----------



## frenchyo8

I just released a few items:
Speedy 25 Mono (my first bag)
Speedy 25 DE
Mini pochette DA (2015 xmas animation)
Pochette DE
Eva DE
Eva Mono
Josephine Mono in Rose Ballerine 
Pallas in Rose Ballerine
Mirror Charm in Rose Ballerine 
Bandeau red & purple
And my last Burberry bag (a tote)


----------



## Iluvhaute

frenchyo8 said:


> I just released a few items:
> Speedy 25 Mono (my first bag)
> Speedy 25 DE
> Mini pochette DA (2015 xmas animation)
> Pochette DE
> Eva DE
> Eva Mono
> Josephine Mono in Rose Ballerine
> Pallas in Rose Ballerine
> Mirror Charm in Rose Ballerine
> Bandeau red & purple
> And my last Burberry bag (a tote)




Wow! Are you releasing for something special?


----------



## frenchyo8

Iluvhaute said:


> Wow! Are you releasing for something special?



It was to pay for my Artsy Python and SC bags!!


----------



## historygal

frenchyo8 said:


> I just released a few items:
> Speedy 25 Mono (my first bag)
> Speedy 25 DE
> Mini pochette DA (2015 xmas animation)
> Pochette DE
> Eva DE
> Eva Mono
> Josephine Mono in Rose Ballerine
> Pallas in Rose Ballerine
> Mirror Charm in Rose Ballerine
> Bandeau red & purple
> And my last Burberry bag (a tote)



That is some serious purging!


----------



## Iluvhaute

I just released an DA Insolite Wallet, and a Zippy Retiro Wallet.
The long wallets are beautiful, but they never fit my small bags, and change bags daily!


----------



## MokeyLV

I'm think of letting go of my Sully MM. It's such a nice bag and so well made but I just don't find myself using it lately.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

im thinking of releasing my damier azur NF GM and my Kusami cosmetic pouch (blue) i have never used the cosmetic pouch...i just had to have it!!! LOL!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I think I want to release my Portobello Pm and Siracusa Pm they're beautiful bags but just siting in my closet unused Luckily now I know I'm not a hobo type and DA isn't for me


----------



## paula3boys

I'm getting rid of my rose ballerine epi Neverfull pouch


----------



## Iluvhaute

paula3boys said:


> I'm getting rid of my rose ballerine epi Neverfull pouch



I've always wondered why people get rid of the pouches. Do you have absolutely no use for it?


----------



## k5ml3k

Some of my SLGs bc I feel like I'm becoming more of a hoarder bc they're so darn cute!! But I find myself also bringing them back in [emoji85] i.e.: sunglass case, toiletry 19, round coin purse...


----------



## Iluvhaute

k5ml3k said:


> Some of my SLGs bc I feel like I'm becoming more of a hoarder bc they're so darn cute!! But I find myself also bringing them back in [emoji85] i.e.: sunglass case, toiletry 19, round coin purse...



Funny, I find I don't really buy too many SLGs, because they are inside my bag and can't really be seen. On the other hand though, I'd buy a million new bags a year if I could!


----------



## k5ml3k

Iluvhaute said:


> Funny, I find I don't really buy too many SLGs, because they are inside my bag and can't really be seen. On the other hand though, I'd buy a million new bags a year if I could!


Lol, I buy them all the time. I have to stop myself and realize that I don't need 20 card holders, lol. 1 or 2 will be more than enough so I'm trying to sell some of them off so I can narrow down my collection. It has been quite a process, lol


----------



## paula3boys

Iluvhaute said:


> I've always wondered why people get rid of the pouches. Do you have absolutely no use for it?



I thought I'd use it but haven't yet and don't want to have it sit in my closet hoping to be used someday


----------



## Iluvhaute

paula3boys said:


> I thought I'd use it but haven't yet and don't want to have it sit in my closet hoping to be used someday



I'll have to agree with you that it is a odd piece if you're not really a pouch person. If you carry large bags frequently, I could see using it in different bags, but I think if the base was a little wider it could really be used as clutch without it being shaped wierd if you put anything with any thickness in it.


----------



## Purseloco

Iluvhaute said:


> I've always wondered why people get rid of the pouches. Do you have absolutely no use for it?


I hate to say this, but I will, I got rid of all of my pouches because I found them boring! I was tired of monogram pouches in monogram bags. I have not missed them. With that being said, I tend to like color and I have been looking at the Masters Collection as an alternative. I would not mind a wallet from that collection. I think I would even sell a bag for one.


----------



## sayakayumi

k5ml3k said:


> Some of my SLGs bc I feel like I'm becoming more of a hoarder bc they're so darn cute!! But I find myself also bringing them back in [emoji85] i.e.: sunglass case, toiletry 19, round coin purse...


These sound like great items, nothing better than to see your bag full of LV slg's  please don't sell them all! 
I hear you about the 20 card holders, I also love key holders  I don't need so many of them but they are so cuuuute! lol


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Just said goodbye to my Siracusa today loved the bag but not the print.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Also released:
Zippy Compact Wallet older version in Monogram 
Zippy Compact Wallet older version in Epi Carmin
Sarah Wallet in Vernis Amethyste
Zippy Coin Purse in Damier Ebene
Zippy Coin Purse in Vernis Pomme


----------



## yezhang2000

Could I ask you why you are releasing Zippy Compact Wallet OM? Did you find a good substitute for the same size of wallet? I remembered you were very fond of Zippy Compact Wallet OM from my search of perfect compact size of LV wallet. Thanks!



tua said:


> Also released:
> Zippy Compact Wallet older version in Monogram
> Zippy Compact Wallet older version in Epi Carmin
> Sarah Wallet in Vernis Amethyste
> Zippy Coin Purse in Damier Ebene
> Zippy Coin Purse in Vernis Pomme


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

yezhang2000 said:


> Could I ask you why you are releasing Zippy Compact Wallet OM? Did you find a good substitute for the same size of wallet? I remembered you were very fond of Zippy Compact Wallet OM from my search of perfect compact size of LV wallet. Thanks!


I still think this is the best compact wallet but it wasnt working for my lifestyle anymore. The most cards I carry now days are about 4 so I couldn't fill up all the card slots in the wallet. The Zippy Compact wallet OM  has a capacity of 10 cards and looked pretty empty with my things in it especially since it opened flat. I like my Newer version Zippy Compact Wallet (even if the cards aren't all filled it's not as visible) better along with my Emp Curiouse Compact Wallet and Sarah Compact Wallet at least for now.


----------



## yezhang2000

That make sense. Right now I am carrying lots of CCs so I am loving my OM compact wallet. I wish one day I do not need to carry that many cards and I will have more choices for compact size wallet like you. Thank you for your reply!



tua said:


> I still think this is the best compact wallet but it wasnt working for my lifestyle anymore. The most cards I carry now days are about 4 so I couldn't fill up all the card slots in the wallet. The Zippy Compact wallet OM  has a capacity of 10 cards and looked pretty empty with my things in it especially since it opened flat. I like my Newer version Zippy Compact Wallet (even if the cards aren't all filled it's not as visible) better along with my Emp Curiouse Compact Wallet and Sarah Compact Wallet at least for now.


----------



## APhiJill

I released my damier azur key cles.  I tried to fall in love with the azur...not gonna happen...


----------



## Ariel1128

I released my monogram Eva clutch and Odeon PM. I'm a new mom and I need a mid sized, worry free crossbody like the Pochette Metis.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

APhiJill said:


> I released my damier azur key cles.  I tried to fall in love with the azur...not gonna happen...


I agree with you about the DA print. I loved my Siracusa PM but couldn't do damier azur


----------



## annaca2000

Iluvhaute said:


> I'm also thinking of releasing my Speedy 30 B empriente noir (2015 model) into the wild. This is my only empriente piece except for the Pochette Metis I just got. Thinking of releasing the Speedy in favor of the PM. Give me some reasons not to sell her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687548


Hi there,
I just sold mine in Ombré and I kind of regret it. I did get pochette metis empreinte in black and now I want in ivory as well ( not possible to find)  but it's not really a replacement for my speedy. It can't even hold an iPad but I still love it regardless, just won't use it as much as I used my speedy. I am know thinking about getting speedy empreinte 30 in marine rogue but it's only available in Europe as of right now.
Two reasons not to sell it: it has feet while the new one doesn't plus the strap has two sizing options while the new onr doesn't. Aldo, it looks like its very nice condition.. just mine two cents..


----------



## AnnieR

I'm thinking of releasing my twinset/twice monogram red, because as much as I love this bag (such a gorgeus color) I don't use it very often. I had only wore it three times since I got it in 2015.  I'm still undecided because it´s my first LV item.


----------



## FancyPants77

AnnieR said:


> View attachment 3757872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of releasing my twinset/twice monogram red, because as much as I love this bag (such a gorgeus color) I don't use it very often. I had only wore it three times since I got it in 2015.  I'm still undecided because it´s my first LV item.



If you're undecided hold onto it until you're positive. The twice purse is a gem. I have two. It's the most comfortable bag from LV I've ever owned. I bought one and then regretted not having purchased a second before being discontinued. I was fortunate to have a dear friend who was getting rid of hers though, in mint condition, and took it off of her hands. For days I need to carry more I switch into my speedys or neverfull, but I'm so glad I have the twice for days I'm carrying less. Of course, if you don't care for the bag at all you should get rid of it for something that makes your heart sing, but if you're undecided keep it until you're truly over the bag so you never have sellers regret . 
I sold my first LV bag. A 2007 speedy monogram. I started to hate vachetta lol so I was truly over the bag. I knew with 100% certainty I'd never miss it. And I truly don't lol. I was relieved to get it off my hands and get the Palm Springs mini with black leather trimmings instead .


----------



## langley

I'm going to release my Dahlia Twice/Twinset. I have only carried it three times since I purchased it in January 2016. I love the color but I just don't reach for it as much as my Eva and Pallas Clutch. I'm also thinking of releasing my damier azur mini pochette.


----------



## cherrifoam

i recently released my artsy empriente in infini. Beautiful bag, I just found it so heavy to carry and it was sitting in my closet never being used.


----------



## AnnieR

FancyPants77 said:


> If you're undecided hold onto it until you're positive. The twice purse is a gem. I have two. It's the most comfortable bag from LV I've ever owned. I bought one and then regretted not having purchased a second before being discontinued. I was fortunate to have a dear friend who was getting rid of hers though, in mint condition, and took it off of her hands. For days I need to carry more I switch into my speedys or neverfull, but I'm so glad I have the twice for days I'm carrying less. Of course, if you don't care for the bag at all you should get rid of it for something that makes your heart sing, but if you're undecided keep it until you're truly over the bag so you never have sellers regret .
> I sold my first LV bag. A 2007 speedy monogram. I started to hate vachetta lol so I was truly over the bag. I knew with 100% certainty I'd never miss it. And I truly don't lol. I was relieved to get it off my hands and get the Palm Springs mini with black leather trimmings instead .


Thank U so much for taking the time to write me with your advice!!! and I think you are on point when you said I should be 100% before I sell it. Congratulations on the Palm Springs mini, also a LV gem!!!


----------



## ShireeC

I sold my Estrela in Noir. I thought I loved it but every time I carried it, I couldn't wait to go home and switch out of it. I didn't think it was a very nice shape at the top, I didn't like how it slouched and it was just too big for me. The long strap was worthless because not only was it too thin for the bag, but it made the sides fold and it looked terrible! I used the money towards my Triangle Softy and I couldn't be happier!!!


----------



## Yuki85

I would like to release my twins in DE but every time when I take it out, I just can't sell it. I used to use it but since I bought the PM my lovely bag is just sitting there. It is my first discontinued LV bag but I am afraid that i could regret.


----------



## FancyPants77

AnnieR said:


> Thank U so much for taking the time to write me with your advice!!! and I think you are on point when you said I should be 100% before I sell it. Congratulations on the Palm Springs mini, also a LV gem!!!



Thanks! . I love my mini. I debate selling some of my LV pieces from time to time- mainly, the ones I don't grab as much. But I know they'll eventually end up back in my rotation and I'll favor them again one day. I bought them for a reason. 
In addition to having sold my monogram speedy because I don't care for vachetta, I also sold my monogram neverfull because it sat too high under my arm (and it had vachetta). And then I sold my first empreinte wallet (the secret wallet that opened up 180 degrees- a bit similar to how the insolite wallet was) because they released the empreinte zippy that was accordion-style and wouldn't crack the glazing or vein the leather in time from the 180 opening. I also knew the compartments would serve me better. So I only sell when I KNOW I'll never miss the item, to avoid sellers regret. I've had several friends sell a bag to afford a new bag, only to go on to miss the old bag and repurchase it later haha. But I also know many who sell and have no attachment to their old pieces- I find this admirable but I know I'd miss my bags since I only buy items I love. It's all a matter of perspective. I do my research and invest in bags that are carefree and don't have any known issues (like the twice). My twice bags aren't my best-looking bags, but they're the most comfortable and that's all I truly care about lol .


----------



## floridalv

I am thinking of releasing my black epi alma pm with silver hardware and my damier alma bb.


----------



## fyn72

I had a cull.. 
Set of the flowerfull necklace, earrings and bracelet
Speedy B de 25 and 30 in mono
Alma bb epi noir with hot pink
White gold monogram bracelet
Pochette NM DE
Facettes key holder
a couple of bandeaus 
favorite mm mono
Eva mono and DE
Galliera pm in da and mono
Neverfull DE MM 
Keepall 50 (I don't travel anymore)
Pallas BB Rose Litchi (to buy the Rose Ballerine Pallas BB)

This is all in the past month, needed to downsize and save again. Others in the past I may have sold to fund something else..


----------



## sayakayumi

Omg you guys are selling a lot of good stuff! I spend months/years thinking about selling one item


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

i released more.... just sold my NF GM in Azur and the Speedie 35 in Azur.....for some reason dont have any love for them anymore so i let someone else "love" them....
now all i have to do is get rid of my Odeon PM  and illl be a happy camper


----------



## Kitty157

fyn72 said:


> I had a cull..
> Set of the flowerfull necklace, earrings and bracelet
> Speedy B de 25 and 30 in mono
> Alma bb epi noir with hot pink
> White gold monogram bracelet
> Pochette NM DE
> Facettes key holder
> a couple of bandeaus
> favorite mm mono
> Eva mono and DE
> Galliera pm in da and mono
> Neverfull DE MM
> Keepall 50 (I don't travel anymore)
> Pallas BB Rose Litchi (to buy the Rose Ballerine Pallas BB)
> 
> This is all in the past month, needed to downsize and save again. Others in the past I may have sold to fund something else..



I could have have shopped from you! Lol TPF needs to start a TPF members FB group for selling!


----------



## FancyPants77

Kitty157 said:


> I could have have shopped from you! Lol TPF needs to start a TPF members FB group for selling!



Oh my gosh, this would be awesome lol


----------



## fyn72

Kitty157 said:


> I could have have shopped from you! Lol TPF needs to start a TPF members FB group for selling!


HAHA!  Love it!


----------



## 1LV

I recently released an Odeon PM.  Not only could I not remember the last time I used it I would forget I even had it!  If that doesn't say "time to go" I don't know what does.


----------



## coloradolvr

I just released 3 items.  I'm hoping I don't have regrets, but I needed to make some room in the closet!  I let go of my Ellipse PM, my Noe BB and the one I debated the most was my Sofia Coppola mono.  She had such a beautiful patina.  But as someone else mentioned, was a lot like luggage to me.  I hope she goes to a good loving home!


----------



## bluesparkle

I will be releasing my Speedy b 30 in damier ebene. I just don't carry enough to come anywhere near filling it up. I've already bought a replacement speedy b 25 in the same print, yet I still can't bear to let the 30 go...


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

bluesparkle said:


> I will be releasing my Speedy b 30 in damier ebene. I just don't carry enough to come anywhere near filling it up. I've already bought a replacement speedy b 25 in the same print, yet I still can't bear to let the 30 go...


it is hard letting go but once i started i found it easier to say good bye


----------



## Kitty157

I am considering releasing my favourite MM. I just don't enjoy it. Too much time worrying about it getting the crease.


----------



## LV_4ever

Just sold my Neverfull MM in DE. It was just too big for me to use as a handbag. Looking to get a Delightful PM DE to replace it.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Just sold my Montaigne mm iris and Montaigne bb noir....


----------



## Emsidee

I just sold my monogram galliera GM, I bought it preloved and never used it myself as I just didn't like how it sat on my body, I thought I would have loved it but after two years it was time to say goodbye.


----------



## jancedtif

I let go of my suhali  lockit a few months of go.  I loved that bag and that leather, but the yellow stitching and bright yellow gold studs bothered me than I thought they would.[emoji17]


----------



## Bumbles

Love this thread!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Thinking about letting go petite noe in nm. Went a little crazy a few years back and brought all 3 sizes in mono.. GM, Petite and BB.  Found I reach for GM and BB and have too many other bags in similar size capacity as Petite, so have never reached for it!  Never sold an item before so still debating and figuring out whether to sell myself (eBay) or consign.


----------



## Luvnlife

Louisgyal37 said:


> Just sold my Montaigne mm iris and Montaigne bb noir....



Just curious why you sold your Montaigne bb. What did you not like about it!  THX


----------



## vinbenphon1

I think it is time to release my Saint Germain MM in Midnight Blue...


----------



## Louisgyal37

Luvnlife said:


> Just curious why you sold your Montaigne bb. What did you not like about it!  THX


It's a great bag overall but reaching into it with the handles folded down became a PITA..


----------



## love2learn

vinbenphon1 said:


> I think it is time to release my Saint Germain MM in Midnight Blue...



Oh but why?????   It's soooooooo gorgeous[emoji7]!!!!


----------



## FancyPants77

vinbenphon1 said:


> I think it is time to release my Saint Germain MM in Midnight Blue...



This is a stunning bag. I almost bought it. But I saw YouTube videos that scared me out of the larger saint germain sizes (so I bought some in the BB size lol). The reviews emphasized that the top flap could get rippling, the s-lock would pop open (this could be from a faulty lock perhaps), the s-lock could get hard to close if the whole bag wasn't stuffed full, and the chain would fall off the shoulder often. Is this what you found? There aren't many detailed reviews on the saint germains. Beautiful looking bag though


----------



## vinbenphon1

love2learn said:


> Oh but why?????   It's soooooooo gorgeous[emoji7]!!!!


I know.. sigh... But the chain/ shoulder drop is too long for me. I tried shortening it by tying it with a ribbon, then the flap would get a squashed look.



FancyPants77 said:


> This is a stunning bag. I almost bought it. But I saw YouTube videos that scared me out of the larger saint germain sizes (so I bought some in the BB size lol). The reviews emphasized that the top flap could get rippling, the s-lock would pop open (this could be from a faulty lock perhaps), the s-lock could get hard to close if the whole bag wasn't stuffed full, and the chain would fall off the shoulder often. Is this what you found? There aren't many detailed reviews on the saint germains. Beautiful looking bag though


I find this bag to be very comfortable to wear on the shoulder even fully loaded all day. Never had it slide off or the lock come open, but I only closed it the same as I opened it, by pressing the buttons. If you just push it in, I don't think it closes it properly hence it may have come open for others. The main reason for me is the strap length is too long as I am only 5' tall and it doesn't sit nice on me. 

The bb's are a great version of this bag. If the Pm had the shoulder pads I would have gotten that for sure. I will take her out fora spin again before making the final decision though. Cheers


----------



## Dr. V

I'm releasing all my contemporary brands (Tory Burch, Coach, Kate Spade) back into the wild to make room for more LVs. I'm ashamed to admit this.


----------



## BocaBunny

Today just release two Tory's and a medium Longchamp (too small) to make room and fund my LVs.  Thinking of releasing my Chanel classic wallet, just seems so big.  On the fence so holding on to it.


----------



## onlyk

bluesparkle said:


> I will be releasing my Speedy b 30 in damier ebene. I just don't carry enough to come anywhere near filling it up. I've already bought a replacement speedy b 25 in the same print, yet I still can't bear to let the 30 go...


the 25 b opening is very small, you may find missing the 30's bigger opening. Besides b 30 will make a great travel bag. Just saying, ha ha.. it is very difficult for me to release any bags I like.


----------



## pursefan06

I have decided to release my Saumur 35, it is just too heavy.  I also will be releasing my Monogram Porte Valeurs organizer, I have no use for it since I have my MC Sarah wallet.


----------



## Brndwhyn

tua said:


> I agree with you about the DA print. I loved my Siracusa PM but couldn't do damier azur


I totally agree and that is why I sold more mine.  I recently sold my epi zippy compact wallet and Trivoli GM.  This was my first LV handbag and i had an internal struggle selling her because of that but I was simply not using it.  Now She is going to someone who will use and enjoy her more and this will be her first LV too!  So happy about that, which has made it easier to say goodbye...lol


----------



## LV_4ever

Dr. V said:


> I'm releasing all my contemporary brands (Tory Burch, Coach, Kate Spade) back into the wild to make room for more LVs. I'm ashamed to admit this.



I did this last year. Not ashamed- I like LV more [emoji6]


----------



## Louisgyal37

Might be releasing my artsy..still on the fence though...


----------



## RayKay

Dr. V said:


> I'm releasing all my contemporary brands (Tory Burch, Coach, Kate Spade) back into the wild to make room for more LVs. I'm ashamed to admit this.



Nothing to be ashamed of; you should keep what you love. Let the rest go!

I love my Coach 1941 bags (especially my Rogues!) as much as my LV so those bags are not going anywhere. I also have a couple KSs I am holding onto. They are cute, used, and excellent carefree bags. There is one KS I should let go of but I am not ready to yet, I need to give it a few days wear first so it gets a fair shot before I decide.

I did a massive purge early this year, so have been rebuilding rather than giving away this year. I did give a coworker a couple MKs though to make room for my PMs (I have a max bag limit). They were quite new but I am strict with my limit - and I know she would never buy a "nice bag" herself; I love that I get to see her enjoying them nearly every day! I also recently gave another coworker three RM Nikkis that were in storage on the chopping block since January.

I also sold my brand new Iena MM to my sister to make room - space & budget wise - for my PMs but that did not work out well as I went and bought a new NF MM anyway!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Agree with Dr. V. I'm currently in the process of selling all of my contemporary bags on Posh. I want them out of my closet so badly, I'm just selling them dirt cheap 

Also selling my Alma PM and thinking about selling my Eva to trade for a Favorite although you can't get much for an Eva these days


----------



## RayKay

GlitterEyebags said:


> Agree with Dr. V. I'm currently in the process of selling all of my contemporary bags on Posh. I want them out of my closet so badly, I'm just selling them dirt cheap
> 
> Also selling my Alma PM and thinking about selling my Eva to trade for a Favorite although you can't get much for an Eva these days



You are stronger than I! I don't have patience to sell, I can't deal with fees, lowballs, shipping, etc. I just want them gone! I appreciate others are willing to sell though, can work out well for me! 

I always just give to friends/family or donate to something like Dress for Success. If I ever was selling my LV to "the wild" (not likely to happen!) I would use fashionphile and let them deal with the hassles, ha.

Good luck with your sales!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

RayKay said:


> You are stronger than I! I don't have patience to sell, I can't deal with fees, lowballs, shipping, etc. I just want them gone! I appreciate others are willing to sell though, can work out well for me!
> 
> I always just give to friends/family or donate to something like Dress for Success. If I ever was selling my LV to "the wild" (not likely to happen!) I would use fashionphile and let them deal with the hassles, ha.
> 
> Good luck with your sales!


I think you're the stronger one! It takes a lot to just give your bags away especially knowing how much you paid for them. Your friends and family are very lucky to have you in their life 

Thank you for the good wishes!


----------



## onlyk

GlitterEyebags said:


> I think you're the stronger one! It takes a lot to just give your bags away especially knowing how much you paid for them. Your friends and family are very lucky to have you in their life
> 
> Thank you for the good wishes!


Agree! It's very difficult for me to give away things too, not I don't want to give away things, 1. the thrift store here charges premium for the items they got for free (such as $55 for a pair of miss me jeans) and I don't like them doing things like that.

2.  I just feel it may cause the opposite reaction from the receivers if I give them to people I know, they may not appreciate the free stuff even some maybe totally new, or they may think I look down on them by giving them things I don't want anymore, they may not say it to my face but...

I learned that in the past when I was going to give away some stuff.

That being said, had just throw out bunch of things this morning, some never worn, not as expensive as LV bags but adds up several hundred dollars.


----------



## RayKay

GlitterEyebags said:


> I think you're the stronger one! It takes a lot to just give your bags away especially knowing how much you paid for them. Your friends and family are very lucky to have you in their life
> 
> Thank you for the good wishes!



Ha well, I do get to at least often see my former bags if they go to someone I know; I like seeing them used even if not by me...not hiding in a closet!



onlyk said:


> Agree! It's very difficult for me to give away things too, not I don't want to give away things, 1. the thrift store here charges premium for the items they got for free (such as $55 for a pair of miss me jeans) and I don't like them doing things like that.
> 
> 2.  I just feel it may cause the opposite reaction from the receivers if I give them to people I know, they may not appreciate the free stuff even some maybe totally new, or they may think I look down on them by giving them things I don't want anymore, they may not say it to my face but...
> 
> I learned that in the past when I was going to give away some stuff.
> 
> That being said, had just throw out bunch of things this morning, some never worn, not as expensive as LV bags but adds up several hundred dollars.



I am sorry you had that reaction. I suppose that would affect my view too; I have always appreciated other people's generosity myself so never thougt of it that way, and have always had good reactions when I asked if someone I knew was "interested" in any of my things.

Regarding the thrift store, that is why I like Dress For Success. They don't sell the items, they are used to help women trying to get in the working world obtain work appropriate clothing, shoes, bags, accessories...I have very positive feelings about that. After my mum died last year we donated a massive amount of her work clothes, shoes, scarves and such as well; I know she would have appreciated that too based on her own career/working history and feelings about her career.


----------



## AAxxx

I'm downsizing and sticking to one in one out rule as I've bought 2 Chanel minis recently so I'm releasing:
Artsy empreinte terre
Zippy compact wallet OM DE
Pochette cle marine rouge
Pochette felicie magenta
Victorine world tour wallet
I have the links to my items in the member auction listings subforum if anyone is interested


----------



## cleosnow2

Sold my Speedy 30 DA recently and am contemplating on selling my wallets that I never used (not even once!), but I bought them on various trips to Europe and feel sad I'm just selling them.  I'm also selling some contemporary hand bags that I only used once.  I realized I don't like big wallets (too heavy when full!) and I don't like bags that can't be carried on the shoulder.


----------



## cleosnow2

AAxxx said:


> I'm downsizing and sticking to one in one out rule as I've bought 2 Chanel minis recently so I'm releasing:
> Artsy empreinte terre
> Zippy compact wallet OM DE
> Pochette cle marine rouge
> Pochette felicie magenta
> Victorine world tour wallet
> I have the links to my items in the member auction listings subforum if anyone is interested



Why are you already selling the Victorine world tour wallet?  Is it because of the issues with Victorine wallets?


----------



## Kitty157

AAxxx said:


> I'm downsizing and sticking to one in one out rule as I've bought 2 Chanel minis recently so I'm releasing:
> Artsy empreinte terre
> Zippy compact wallet OM DE
> Pochette cle marine rouge
> Pochette felicie magenta
> Victorine world tour wallet
> I have the links to my items in the member auction listings subforum if anyone is interested



Where exactly is this sub forum? Tried searching but couldn't find it.


----------



## miss_chiff

Kitty157 said:


> Where exactly is this sub forum? Tried searching but couldn't find it.


Here you go  :
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/auctions/


----------



## AAxxx

cleosnow2 said:


> Why are you already selling the Victorine world tour wallet?  Is it because of the issues with Victorine wallets?



I love the Victorine. The size is perfect and I don't have any issues with it. I'm hoping to get the one in empreinte marine rouge as I generally prefer leather that's why I'm selling the world tour one and also my Pochette cle in MR as I feel redundant having 2 very similar items.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

The Vintage Petit Noe was released only 3-4 days after purchasing. Unfortunately I just didn't love it. The upside is that I made a nearly $200 profit 


I'm considering releasing my Epi Speedy. Even though I love this bag, I don't carry it much because I prefer the option of having a strap.


----------



## cleosnow2

miss_chiff said:


> Here you go  :
> https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/auctions/


Thank you!  I had no idea this exists now on tpf.  I probably would've sold my speedy for more since I only carried it once and was practically new.


----------



## paula3boys

AAxxx said:


> I'm downsizing and sticking to one in one out rule as I've bought 2 Chanel minis recently so I'm releasing:
> Artsy empreinte terre
> Zippy compact wallet OM DE
> Pochette cle marine rouge
> Pochette felicie magenta
> Victorine world tour wallet
> I have the links to my items in the member auction listings subforum if anyone is interested



I was hoping your zcw was on eBay or Tradesy ☹️


----------



## happypretty

Releasing my Soho disco bag in nude. Bought it to wear with So Kate CL's and go shopping for my first Chanel bag at the Galleria mall in Texas. It was my first Gucci bag and first time in Texas. Imo, Gucci is fun... I find a new bag to love and take pics in every season.


----------



## Kitty157

miss_chiff said:


> Here you go  :
> https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/auctions/



Thxs so much! I didn't know this existed.


----------



## AAxxx

Sorry I'm not on eBay and am based in EU


----------



## AAxxx

paula3boys said:


> I was hoping your zcw was on eBay or Tradesy ☹️



See above. Meant to quote you


----------



## lauren!

I'm releasing my rose nacre pieces.... alma BB and Sarah wallet. They're BEAUTIFUL but I only used them once or twice in two years. Eeek.


----------



## jill39

I'm releasing my Ikat insolite wallet.  Considering the lkat cosmetic case and zippy coin purse too.  Just don't use them anymore!


----------



## lovebug702

My Neverfull Monogram MM with fuschia lining. I love the monogram, but hate when the vachetta leather patina's. I love my DE Neverfull better!! It's a no-risk bag and I don't have to worry about ruining it.

Where should I sell it?


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Letting these little lovelies back into the world. Both like new and deserve a new home to be carried and  and adored 
Pomme and Hot Pink


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

I just realized how old this thread is!


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Oldie but goodie! I just released my Tahitienne Cabas and BH.


----------



## Iluvhaute

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> View attachment 4161436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letting these little lovelies back into the world. Both like new and deserve a new home to be carried and  and adored
> Pomme and Hot Pink



Those are both beautiful bags. I’m sure whoever gets them will be super happy!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Returning a Zippy XL in Monogram Eclipse - thought I bought the organizer.


----------



## MarraC

Absolutely nothing. I’m too retentive [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## daysha

Toiletry Pouncy 19 in Fuchscia.  I got it for inside my Evelyn GM, but it adds more weight in a bag that is already a bit weighty.  I'm hoping to replace it with a TP 19 in Monogram for Christmas.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Both of these little bb’s


----------



## vinbenphon1

MarraC said:


> Absolutely nothing. I’m too retentive [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


Lol snort....


----------



## vinbenphon1

3 pairs of LV shoes. Ugh.


----------



## vinbenphon1

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Both of these little bb’s
> 
> View attachment 4185894


So pretty.


----------



## Fashionlvoer

Sending my Sweet Valentine Sarah Wallet with much love to someone who will love her


----------



## Iluvhaute

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Both of these little bb’s
> 
> View attachment 4185894



Oh the red alma is to die for!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Iluvhaute said:


> Oh the red alma is to die for!


Thank you! That’s Pomme D’Amour From 2011


----------



## luvspurses

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Both of these little bb’s
> 
> View attachment 4185894


so funny because i have bought both of these preloved in the past year. i am sure yours will be loved by someone : )


----------



## Bumbles

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Thank you! That’s Pomme D’Amour From 2011
> 
> View attachment 4187525


This colour is gorgeous


----------



## Prufrock613

This little girl.  I’ve only used her 4-5 times.  I even bought a vachetta crossbody strap, so I’d get more use.  Milla deserves a better life.


----------



## curlyjen

I've recently released my Pallas with Rose Ballerine because I just felt it had too traditional a style for me. I'm more a trendy gal and it just didn't resonate with me any more.

I also recently sold my Noe BB because even though it was a cool bag, my stuff just rattled around in there and it looked too short cross-body on me. 

I don't use my Montaigne MM in Dahlia Empreinte because I find the open side annoying and it doesn't sit well crossbody but I can't release it because I love it with all my little heart


----------



## Iluvhaute

curlyjen said:


> I've recently released my Pallas with Rose Ballerine because I just felt it had too traditional a style for me. I'm more a trendy gal and it just didn't resonate with me any more.
> 
> I also recently sold my Noe BB because even though it was a cool bag, my stuff just rattled around in there and it looked too short cross-body on me.
> 
> I don't use my Montaigne MM in Dahlia Empreinte because I find the open side annoying and it doesn't sit well crossbody but I can't release it because I love it with all my little heart



The Montaigne is on my wish list, but I hate heavy bags when loaded up so it may just stay on my wish list. I’m debating on selling my Neo Noe because I don’t use it. I just got a quote from FASHIONPHILE for less than half of what I paid for it, so I think I may just keep it.


----------



## Zabear

Time trunk speedy 25- just arrived today. Managed to snag one but then my husband took one look at it and said it looked terrible. [emoji17] I still like it but it burst my bubble. So I will be returning it, sadly. I’m sure some lucky person will snatch it up quickly!!


----------



## Kylie M

I have two possibly three bags I'm thinking of setting free and all in excellent condition. I'm just not using them.
1st is the beautiful Boulogne.
2nd is the gorgeous Petit Noe 'NM'
3rd is still questionable... Speedy 30 in Azur (Classic).


----------



## Julie Morris

I’m currently debating my Salina PM and Antheia GM (black). My lifestyle has changed quite a bit since I bought them and I feel they could be much better loved and appreciated in a new home instead of sitting in my closet. 

It’s funny that this is the first thread I saw after I gave up searching for the post (and maybe I dreamed this lol), but didn’t there used to be a thread on tPF where we could buy and sell LV from each other? It was years ago but I swear I remember seeing it. It was so long ago though that it was when I had my original username here, which I can no longer access since I’ve forgotten not only the password but also the pw for the old email I used to sign up, so maybe I’m just losing it.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Kylie M said:


> I have two possibly three bags I'm thinking of setting free and all in excellent condition. I'm just not using them.
> 1st is the beautiful Boulogne.
> 2nd is the gorgeous Petit Noe 'NM'
> 3rd is still questionable... Speedy 30 in Azur (Classic).



Keep the Speedy! Classic Bag


----------



## Iluvhaute

Well, the day has come. I'm releasing an Epi Neverful - very pretty bag but too stiff.

 I'm also releasing my Alma MM - too large, bottomless pit. My hubby calls it my duffel bag...lol

I just got a Neverfull GM and I love how large it is, all of my other totes (from other brands) are on the chopping block.

I'm wishing for a Graceful in PM. I like larger handbags, but hate the weight!


----------



## Teacher0708

I recently released my monogram neverfull mm with the rose ballerine interior because I don’t carry much on a daily basis.  It was too big to use other than the occasional bag for travel.  I also see so many neverfulls everywhere and so many are counterfeit.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Iluvhaute said:


> Well, the day has come. I'm releasing an Epi Neverful - very pretty bag but too stiff.
> 
> I'm also releasing my Alma MM - too large, bottomless pit. My hubby calls it my duffel bag...lol
> 
> I just got a Neverfull GM and I love how large it is, all of my other totes (from other brands) are on the chopping block.
> 
> I'm wishing for a Graceful in PM. I like larger handbags, but hate the weight!


I was thinking to purchase a Epi Neverfull but was worried it might be too stiff or peel like the DE sometimes does.. I love my mono Neverfull and would like another. .did you carry your much? Do you think it gets softer with time? Love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Debating on whether to release my empreinte noir PM...the bag is beautiful but I need something bigger and easier to use on weekdays and weekends I like to carry smaller bags...


----------



## Iluvhaute

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> I was thinking to purchase a Epi Neverfull but was worried it might be too stiff or peel like the DE sometimes does.. I love my mono Neverfull and would like another. .did you carry your much? Do you think it gets softer with time? Love to hear your thoughts.



I liked the look of it, but I didn’t like the way it stands away from your body, plus it’s heavy when you load it up. And it’s stiff, yes I know that what others like about the Epi NF, but to me I felt like I had to fight it. 

I probably never used it more than 5 times, and each time I found fault with it. It probably would have gotten soft with more use. Plus I never used it for travel (which is half the reason I bought it) because it’s too big and boxy. 

I also was afraid to scratch it, but that’s kind of inevitable with a tote bag. The regular NFs are more forgiving.

I have an Epi Alma BB that I love to pieces. But that bag is the Electric (more patent leather) and does not show scratches. 

Hope that gives you more insight. Maybe someone that loves their Epi can give you more of a positive spin.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Iluvhaute said:


> I liked the look of it, but I didn’t like the way it stands away from your body, plus it’s heavy when you load it up. And it’s stiff, yes I know that what others like about the Epi NF, but to me I felt like I had to fight it.
> 
> I probably never used it more than 5 times, and each time I found fault with it. It probably would have gotten soft with more use. Plus I never used it for travel (which is half the reason I bought it) because it’s too big and boxy.
> 
> I also was afraid to scratch it, but that’s kind of inevitable with a tote bag. The regular NFs are more forgiving.
> 
> I have an Epi Alma BB that I love to pieces. But that bag is the Electric (more patent leather) and does not show scratches.
> 
> Hope that gives you more insight. Maybe someone that loves their Epi can give you more of a positive spin.


Thank you,  this is very insightful!  I too love the look but wasn't sure if it would be as comfortable to use as my mono.  I also would be worried about scratchs, so you have given me a lot to think about..


----------



## LvoemyLV

I just released my very first LV... neverfull gm in de, OM.  I had struggled with the decision since it was my first LV, but it is honestly too big now that I haven’t had to carry baby stuff in 5 years.  I am moving and it came down to it takes up a lot of space (I store bags stuffed with pillows.) and I haven’t used it in the past year, year and a half at all.  I still have a DE NF MM in RB 

Before that I released my Alma BB in graphite nacre because I could not get it to work for me.  In the past few years I owned it, I used it for 2 weddings.  The strap seemed a little awkward for crossbody and I struggled with getting necessities in it.  Very cute to look at, but not for me!


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Zabear said:


> Time trunk speedy 25- just arrived today. Managed to snag one but then my husband took one look at it and said it looked terrible. [emoji17] I still like it but it burst my bubble. So I will be returning it, sadly. I’m sure some lucky person will snatch it up quickly!!


Just curious what turned you off the Time trunk Speedy?  I haven’t seen one in person, but I’d love to hear any opinion or thoughts on the bag.  Thanks!


----------



## gillianna

My LV azur neverfull gm and azur large noe are all clean and ready to go to consignment as soon as I decide where to send them.  I can truly say these were perfect bags and I never thought I would sell my Noe because I had my first monogram one for over 20 years.  But the speedy 40 has taken their place for me.   I am trying to simplify and unclutter my life.  
  Only thing that might change my mind is if my sister wants to trade something with me.  She already has my perforated speedy, Montsouris gm and galleria gm.  We have traded so many bags and years later I sometimes wish I had a bag that I traded.


----------



## Iluvhaute

After much deliberation, I’ve released my Epi neverfull and almost released my Alma, but she survived. With all the rumors of canvas bags being limited in the future, I feel like I should keep her. I didn’t want to regret letting it go. I am debating on sending my Victorine, Sarah compact, and Sarah wallets in vernis back into the wild. I’m hesitating on the Sarah in vernis since she was part of my first ever LV purchase. It matches my Brea bag. I just never use it.  I’m thinking of replacing all three of these for the Jeanne wallet. Does anyone have this wallet? I love the idea of the inserts, as I switch wallets frequently and end of up switching wallets too.


----------



## Belgian22

I just released a great bag, the Audacieuse PM. Such a great style, but I didn’t care for the interior pocket design.  I’m considering letting go my Galliera PM and Graceful PM. I love the graceful in this size, but also have the bag in the MM and love it also and I love my Sully PM. So, no duplication allowed.  I’m trying to really hard to curate my bag collection down to just my staples. I do love the Gal though and it’s my only azur bag...still thinking about that one.


----------



## Belgian22

Oh and I’m thinking of releasing my Neverfull MM Damier ébène RB interior. I simply love the color combo, but just do not use this bag at all. What a waste...


----------



## mzroyalflyness

I released my PS mini in reverse monogram.  I regret it so much!! It was such a great little bag.


----------



## WildFeather

mzroyalflyness said:


> I released my PS mini in reverse monogram.  I regret it so much!! It was such a great little bag.



Oh no. Why did you let it go?!!


----------



## mzroyalflyness

WildFeather said:


> Oh no. Why did you let it go?!!


To fund my PS PM in reverse monogram lol but I liked the mini better. I used it way more but at the time I thought it didn’t hold enough


----------



## Brittnee89

mzroyalflyness said:


> To fund my PS PM in reverse monogram lol but I liked the mini better. I used it way more but at the time I thought it didn’t hold enough



Do you intend on repurchasing the Palm Springs Mini in Reverse Monogram in the future?


----------



## daysha

The Zippy Compact Wallet.  I used it for 18 months straight and never reach for it anymore.  

I now have my ZCP for small bags and my Emilie Blooms which I love.  I'll be picking up the Clemence in DE soon for use in my DE bags.


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Brittnee89 said:


> Do you intend on repurchasing the Palm Springs Mini in Reverse Monogram in the future?


I’ve been looking for it on Fashionphile but no luck.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Trying to downsize my SLGs so I’m releasing;
Mono Pochette Accessories
Toiletry Pouch 15
 Emp cles
Canvas  Cles
Emp Curiouse( spelling?)Compact Wallet
mono card holder


----------



## Iluvhaute

mzroyalflyness said:


> I released my PS mini in reverse monogram.  I regret it so much!! It was such a great little bag.


Ah that sucks when you release and regret it. Will you keep both sizes if you find it again?


----------



## Iluvhaute

tua said:


> Trying to downsize my SLGs so I’m releasing;
> Mono Pochette Accessories
> Toiletry Pouch 15
> Emp cles
> Canvas  Cles
> Emp Curiouse( spelling?)Compact Wallet
> mono card holder


Isn’t it funny how we long for some of these items, only to find out that the items don’t really fit our needs anymore?


----------



## Iluvhaute

Belgian22 said:


> Oh and I’m thinking of releasing my Neverfull MM Damier ébène RB interior. I simply love the color combo, but just do not use this bag at all. What a waste...


I found that the MM size neverful, is just a weird size for me. I’d never carry it as a handbag because it’s too large, and it’s too small for travel in my opinion.


----------



## luxsnob

I released my Neverfull MM in Mono, Douphine cosmetic PM in Epi, Mahina Wallet in Lagoon, Delightful PM in Mono, Monogram Trousse Toilette 23, and DA Neverfull Pochette.... 
No regrets. 

Only have the Monogram Empreinte Secret Compact Wallet, and Mono Pochette Accessories, both pre loved. In search of the perfect shoulder bag and then....ban island. [emoji51]


----------



## WildFeather

I’m thinking of releasing my DE neverfull and my Montsouris MM. on the fence though.  

I did let go of my
Mono Pochette
DE canvas cles
Mono Round coin purse 
Speedy B 25 In DE


----------



## Kylie M

I'm considering my beautiful Infrarouge Pochette Metis... it's in mint condition and my Petit Noe (old model) also in mint condition. I'm just wanting to change brands. I'm on the fence......


----------



## EveyB

Kylie M said:


> I'm considering my beautiful Infrarouge Pochette Metis... it's in mint condition and my Petit Noe (old model) also in mint condition. I'm just wanting to change brands. I'm on the fence......


May I ask to which brand you are changing?


----------



## Kylie M

EveyB said:


> May I ask to which brand you are changing?



I'd like to add a Chanel into my collection, one day!


----------



## atcprincess

MyMelodyLV said:


> Just curious what turned you off the Time trunk Speedy?  I haven’t seen one in person, but I’d love to hear any opinion or thoughts on the bag.  Thanks!



I absolutely love my time trunks speedy.     Only time will tell with the vachetta.   I put water on my finger and rubbed it on the key bell and it didn't leave a mark.  I think it is absolutely beautiful and so glad I was able to snag one.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Just released the Pochette Metis in Empreinte Noir.


----------



## Belgian22

I released my Galliera and Neverfull MM in ébène no regrets! Thinking of releasing my pochette Métis but think I’d regret it.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I can’t depart with any of my bags; so nothing’s going into the wild for me today.


----------



## thelostlala

I am on the fence with my nano speedy. Thinking of replacing it with a Neverfull, but... I can’t decide.


----------



## bagidiotic

De neverfull


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Pomme Pristine, medium kirigami new, Boite new. All full set. All made in France. 
(Not my 6 Key, she’s a keeper)


----------



## BocaBunny

For me it’s my Speedy B 30. Love it and it was a pain to get when I was in Paris (waitied about two hours in line) but I can’t decide.


----------



## Pursecake

Galliera PM ... i just can't rock it right and i've only worn it less than a handful of times.


----------



## Meesh202

Pursecake said:


> Galliera PM ... i just can't rock it right and i've only worn it less than a handful of times.


I love that bag! It is the one that got away for me. Been hunting one in good condition for years!


----------



## curlyjen

I'm getting rid of my large Kirigami pouch. I already have a clutch and I just can't find a real use for it. I want to sell my Pochette Felicie in Cherry Vernis but it's just not selling on eBay.


----------



## MrsHinzo




----------



## lovebags1

I let go of my neverfull mm in de and the mini pochette in de that i bought to go with it. It was the om and i am so sad i got rid of it!!!  I thought i wasn't using it enougb and there were other things i funded but nothing compares


----------



## luvmylv79

I keep debating releasing my mini speedy HL. I haven’t used it in years and don’t think I ever will. It was my first LV.


----------



## sundreamer

I released a Victorine wallet. I usually don't make buying mistakes with SLG's, but this wallet drove me nuts! I almost exclusively use compact wallets, but if there's a separate compartment for bills, the coin compartment had better be functional. Trying to pick out coins from the teeny tiny coin compartment was infuriating. Since I don't mind folding bills, the ZCP and empreinte cle are much more user friendly IMHO.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

I am releasing a purple Madeleine PM in Epi. I bought it preloved with receipt, but never used it. It didn't fit my body,


----------



## LRG

Just released my well loved Neverfull MM in damier ebene and a Monogram key pouch. 

Thinking about releasing one of my large wallets (black Sarah and red Zippy, both Epi) because I don’t need two. Just can’t decide which to release.


----------



## Brittnee89

I just released my 2018 Christmas Animation Mini Pochette Accessoires with Lions back into the wild. I placed a phone order for it when it first came out, but once I received it and looked at it up close, I was not pleased with the quality of the drawings. I immediately started feeling buyers remorse, however, I kept it in hopes that I would like it more overtime, and ended up never using it or feeling any differently about it. I then saw a review on youtube, which said that the screen print may eventually start peeling with use over time, especially for a slg that would probably be rubbing up against other things in a purse. Due to these factors, as well as having 3 other mini pochettes in the monogram, damier ebene and damier azur canvases,  I decided to let it go.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Still not releasing anything into the wild.


----------



## Baby_Girl

Eva Clutch in Damier Ebene


----------



## mrs.JC

Sold my Bloomsbury. I didn't like how awkward it looks when stuffed.  Shape/structure also too limiting.


----------



## Soniaa

Baby_Girl said:


> Eva Clutch in Damier Ebene


 Why? Did you replace it something else?


----------



## Princess CFD

My Rayures Neverfull GM. 
She has gone to a very loving home though !!


----------



## LemonDrop

Neverfull MM DE and pochette accessories in DE. Fare thee well.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Siena PM. Also thinking about releasing One Handle in mono but not too sure about it


----------



## Soniaa

LemonDrop said:


> Neverfull MM DE and pochette accessories in DE. Fare thee well.


You let go of such a hot commodity like the de pa


----------



## LynneC

My monogram Deauville in part exchange for a Speedy DA 30. I've tried to 'love' the Deauville but I just find it a heavy and structured bag that doesn't really suit my needs.  I already have a Speedy 30, 25, Alma and Twin Pochette in monogram so it will be nice to have a change!  It will be my first release!


----------



## Bumbles

luvmylv79 said:


> I keep debating releasing my mini speedy HL. I haven’t used it in years and don’t think I ever will. It was my first LV.


Oh wow! That’s a special one. I wish I had bought that. It will go fast!


----------



## Bumbles

tua said:


> Siena PM. Also thinking about releasing One Handle in mono but not too sure about it


Why Siena pm?


----------



## Bumbles

Brittnee89 said:


> I just released my 2018 Christmas Animation Mini Pochette Accessoires with Lions back into the wild. I placed a phone order for it when it first came out, but once I received it and looked at it up close, I was not pleased with the quality of the drawings. I immediately started feeling buyers remorse, however, I kept it in hopes that I would like it more overtime, and ended up never using it or feeling any differently about it. I then saw a review on youtube, which said that the screen print may eventually start peeling with use over time, especially for a slg that would probably be rubbing up against other things in a purse. Due to these factors, as well as having 3 other mini pochettes in the monogram, damier ebene and damier azur canvases,  I decided to let it go.


Fair enough. If you’re going to worry abt it, then there is no point. I have the lions/leopard in the Victorine and have yet to use it.


----------



## Bumbles

I’m thinking of releasing the giraffe Christmas animation 2017 passport cover back along with the polar bears round coin purse. I bought it, but haven’t used them yet, and not sure if I will use them, so thinking I may release them. No point in hoarding something I may not use, but then again they are soo cute, hence that’s why I bought them in the first place. Lol what to do??


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Bumbles said:


> Why Siena pm?


Never used it since I bought it 2 yrs ago. I don’t like how the bag looks when it’s full n zipped. But looks cuter if u leave the top zip open but I strictly am so against open top bags lol


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Bumbles said:


> I’m thinking of releasing the giraffe Christmas animation 2017 passport cover back along with the polar bears round coin purse. I bought it, but haven’t used them yet, and not sure if I will use them, so thinking I may release them. No point in hoarding something I may not use, but then again they are soo cute, hence that’s why I bought them in the first place. Lol what to do??


Let go of them lol. If you haven’t used it yet it’s time to sell and make use of that money


----------



## Baby_Girl

.


----------



## Baby_Girl

Soniaa said:


> Why? Did you replace it something else?



I‘m not wearing the Eva anymore, the bag is just sitting in my closet!


----------



## golden's mom

pouchette mettis reverse.  Over it.


----------



## bccgal

I released my Babylone BB in galet for this beauty.


----------



## Rani

tua said:


> Never used it since I bought it 2 yrs ago. I don’t like how the bag looks when it’s full n zipped. But looks cuter if u leave the top zip open but I strictly am so against open top bags lol


Will you replace her with something else?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Rani said:


> Will you replace her with something else?


I want to but there isn’t anything else I like at all


----------



## LemonDrop

Soniaa said:


> You let go of such a hot commodity like the de pa


I was just over it. I hope she makes someone else happy.


----------



## Meesh202

Bumbles said:


> I’m thinking of releasing the giraffe Christmas animation 2017 passport cover back along with the polar bears round coin purse. I bought it, but haven’t used them yet, and not sure if I will use them, so thinking I may release them. No point in hoarding something I may not use, but then again they are soo cute, hence that’s why I bought them in the first place. Lol what to do??


I wish I’d stop hoarding stuff... they are so stinking cute I can’t even.....lol

As much as i would love to talk you into releasing them, listen to you heart.

I searched for the polar bears coin case. Even though i preordered and my card was charged for it twice, I never got it. Both times someone in store sold it accidentally....

My fat husky looks like a polar bear.......especially when I put a shirt on her prior to her surgery...

Good luck deciding...


----------



## Meesh202

Baby_Girl said:


> I‘m not wearing the Eva anymore, the bag is just sitting in my closet!


I loooove the Eva!


----------



## Bumbles

Meesh202 said:


> I wish I’d stop hoarding stuff... they are so stinking cute I can’t even.....lol
> 
> As much as i would love to talk you into releasing them, listen to you heart.
> 
> I searched for the polar bears coin case. Even though i preordered and my card was charged for it twice, I never got it. Both times someone in store sold it accidentally....
> 
> My fat husky looks like a polar bear.......especially when I put a shirt on her prior to her surgery...
> 
> Good luck deciding...


Thank you! She’s sooo cute. I don’t blame you for trying to get it, we need to get what makes us smile, something that makes us happy and makes our heart!! I hope you eventually find one,


----------



## 1LV

Seriously considering saying goodbye to my DE Alma PM.  I haven’t reached for her since buying my first Alma in Epi leather.


----------



## alyssa.tran

Released my NF MM DE (model before they came with the pouch) for a new NF GM DE and love the pouch and the bigger size . Also released a brand new Chanel wallet that sat unused for years in order to justify getting a new Agenda MM (which I’m obsessed with!)


----------



## inard1

Meesh202 said:


> I wish I’d stop hoarding stuff... they are so stinking cute I can’t even.....lol
> 
> As much as i would love to talk you into releasing them, listen to you heart.
> 
> I searched for the polar bears coin case. Even though i preordered and my card was charged for it twice, I never got it. Both times someone in store sold it accidentally....
> 
> My fat husky looks like a polar bear.......especially when I put a shirt on her prior to her surgery...
> 
> Good luck deciding...



Off topic, but, OMG, your husky is so cute that I want to hug her! [emoji7]


----------



## luxfishin

I am going to sell my NF MM DE but not sure when as I can't seem to get more than 2/3 of its price recouped.  I've come to realize I don't like big, open bag which is probably why I didn't purchase it back in 2008. And PM Reverse as I don't reach for it, I feel its bit loud.. louder than normal monogram if you know what I mean.


----------



## PoodleMom

I've decided I need to weed out my collection of bags that aren't a perfect fit for me, but can't bring myself to get rid of more than a couple, at this point in time.  I would appreciate opinions on the following contenders (in no particular order):
- Empreinte Trocadero in Taupe.  It's gorgeous and like new, but I find the strap to be a little short and gets in the way when opening/closing.  Also a little too deep under the arm (sticks out far from the body).  
- Empreinte Artsy in Aube.  It's too large for me and, again, I find the strap to sit a little too close to the armpit.  My favorite color, but I also have the Citadine GM in this color.
- Jersey in Bordeaux.  The straps slip off my shoulder and I find the shape to be a little too stiff and the bag too wide for me, but it's my only DE.
- Cabas Alto.  I love this bag and used it as my daily work bag, but replaced it with the Citadine and haven't used it since.  Also no zipper or closure, so makes it difficult to use for travel.


----------



## gilson854

I cannot decide which bags to release back into the wild...I have downsized my collection and still want to further...just cannot decided which LVs to part with (I am keeping all Chanel’s pictured) 

Any thoughts? Wondering if I have too many flap bags?

The list is (excluding SLGs):

Neverfull mono with RB interior;
Montaigne MM noir empreinte
Speedy B 25 DE
Victoire mono/noir
Pochette accessories 
Vintage Alma multicolore
Alma BB silver/mono
Gucci GG blue blooms
Gucci soho disco black
Chanel jumbo black caviar/SHW
Chanel medium so black chevron
Chanel boy black caviar/GHW


----------



## Babyblue033

I keep going back and forth on Galliera PM. It was my first LV and is a beautiful bag, but I just never use it. It's both too big and not big enough if that makes sense, and the opening drives me crazy. But each time I decide to sell it, I look at it and remember how GOOD it looks. Still, I probably wear it maybe once or twice year and it just doesn't make sense for it to just sit in my closet in a dust bag...


----------



## Meesh202

Babyblue033 said:


> I keep going back and forth on Galliera PM. It was my first LV and is a beautiful bag, but I just never use it. It's both too big and not big enough if that makes sense, and the opening drives me crazy. But each time I decide to sell it, I look at it and remember how GOOD it looks. Still, I probably wear it maybe once or twice year and it just doesn't make sense for it to just sit in my closet in a dust bag...


Keep it.
I love that back. I have been hunting for one......


----------



## Yuleen

Babyblue033 said:


> I keep going back and forth on Galliera PM. It was my first LV and is a beautiful bag, but I just never use it. It's both too big and not big enough if that makes sense, and the opening drives me crazy. But each time I decide to sell it, I look at it and remember how GOOD it looks. Still, I probably wear it maybe once or twice year and it just doesn't make sense for it to just sit in my closet in a dust bag...


I rarely use my Galliera PM now but it Is a beautiful bag!!  I am keeping it and waiting for the day that hobo bags becomes popular again...


----------



## Brittnee89

Bumbles said:


> Fair enough. If you’re going to worry abt it, then there is no point. I have the lions/leopard in the Victorine and have yet to use it.





Bumbles said:


> I’m thinking of releasing the giraffe Christmas animation 2017 passport cover back along with the polar bears round coin purse. I bought it, but haven’t used them yet, and not sure if I will use them, so thinking I may release them. No point in hoarding something I may not use, but then again they are soo cute, hence that’s why I bought them in the first place. Lol what to do??



Is there a particular reason why you haven't used these pieces yet? I think if you have any doubt in your mind about selling them at this time, you should hold on to them until you feel 100% comfortable letting them go so that you won't have any regrets, or keep them if you feel as though you would miss them if you let them go. That's what I did with my 2018 Christmas Animation Mini Pochette w/ Lions. Even though I had buyers remorse very early on, I didn't release it back into the wild until I felt 100% sure that I didn't want it anymore. I think if I had sold it any earlier than I did (when I was still unsure of whether I wanted to sell it or not), I might have had regrets. Once I reached the point where I knew that I definitely didn't want it any longer, I had no problem letting it go. I ended up using the money towards the purchase of Pochette Accessoires in Damier Azur and feel as though I'll get more use out of it, so I'm happy with my decision. If there would have been any lingering feelings of uncertainty, I wouldn't have sold it.


----------



## amstevens714

PoodleMom said:


> I've decided I need to weed out my collection of bags that aren't a perfect fit for me, but can't bring myself to get rid of more than a couple, at this point in time.  I would appreciate opinions on the following contenders (in no particular order):
> - Empreinte Trocadero in Taupe.  It's gorgeous and like new, but I find the strap to be a little short and gets in the way when opening/closing.  Also a little too deep under the arm (sticks out far from the body).
> - Empreinte Artsy in Aube.  It's too large for me and, again, I find the strap to sit a little too close to the armpit.  My favorite color, but I also have the Citadine GM in this color.
> - Jersey in Bordeaux.  The straps slip off my shoulder and I find the shape to be a little too stiff and the bag too wide for me, but it's my only DE.
> - Cabas Alto.  I love this bag and used it as my daily work bag, but replaced it with the Citadine and haven't used it since.  Also no zipper or closure, so makes it difficult to use for travel.



I’d say the Cabas alto. You might want to wait and see what they do with the artsy before you get rid of that.


----------



## amstevens714

Babyblue033 said:


> I keep going back and forth on Galliera PM. It was my first LV and is a beautiful bag, but I just never use it. It's both too big and not big enough if that makes sense, and the opening drives me crazy. But each time I decide to sell it, I look at it and remember how GOOD it looks. Still, I probably wear it maybe once or twice year and it just doesn't make sense for it to just sit in my closet in a dust bag...



I contemplated selling mine as well but it’s low resale value now and the fact that I do like the bag that kept me from the taking the final step.


----------



## mrs.JC

Husband gave me his blessing to sell my DA Galliera PM that he bought for me in Shanghai. He encouraged me to use the funds on something else I'll like and actually use. I felt a little bad at first but he said he'd rather see me happy/enjoy my things.


----------



## iqaganda

gilson854 said:


> I cannot decide which bags to release back into the wild...I have downsized my collection and still want to further...just cannot decided which LVs to part with (I am keeping all Chanel’s pictured)
> 
> Any thoughts? Wondering if I have too many flap bags?
> 
> The list is (excluding SLGs):
> 
> Neverfull mono with RB interior;
> Montaigne MM noir empreinte
> Speedy B 25 DE
> Victoire mono/noir
> Pochette accessories
> Vintage Alma multicolore
> Alma BB silver/mono
> Gucci GG blue blooms
> Gucci soho disco black
> Chanel jumbo black caviar/SHW
> Chanel medium so black chevron
> Chanel boy black caviar/GHW
> 
> View attachment 4388045



OMG! I love your Alma!


----------



## PoodleMom

amstevens714 said:


> I’d say the Cabas alto. You might want to wait and see what they do with the artsy before you get rid of that.


Thanks!  Are you thinking they’ll discontinue the Artsy?


----------



## SisterDino

I’m considering getting rid of my Papillon 26. It was pre-loved and my first LV, but it was never really what I hoped.


----------



## Melfontana

I’m considering selling my brand new toiletry 26 and my Odeon pm but I’ve never sold anything before and I keep going back and forth on the Odeon [emoji52]


----------



## 1LV

Melfontana said:


> I’m considering selling my brand new toiletry 26 and my Odeon pm but I’ve never sold anything before and I keep going back and forth on the Odeon [emoji52]


For whatever it’s worth I sold my Odeon some time ago, and have since regretted it.  If you’re not sure about selling it maybe put it on the back burner for a while longer.  Good luck deciding.


----------



## Iluvhaute

golden's mom said:


> pouchette mettis reverse.  Over it.



I hear you, mine is being released today. I’ve only used it a handful of times. I realized I don’t like the reverse print. Like I think it’s ugly every time I look at it. I should have bought an all black or all mono one. My Neo Noe is being released too. I guess I realized I don’t like bucket bags that are open at the top. Oh well. I guess you live and learn.


----------



## sayakayumi

PoodleMom said:


> I've decided I need to weed out my collection of bags that aren't a perfect fit for me, but can't bring myself to get rid of more than a couple, at this point in time.  I would appreciate opinions on the following contenders (in no particular order):
> - Empreinte Trocadero in Taupe.  It's gorgeous and like new, but I find the strap to be a little short and gets in the way when opening/closing.  Also a little too deep under the arm (sticks out far from the body).
> - Empreinte Artsy in Aube.  It's too large for me and, again, I find the strap to sit a little too close to the armpit.  My favorite color, but I also have the Citadine GM in this color.
> - Jersey in Bordeaux.  The straps slip off my shoulder and I find the shape to be a little too stiff and the bag too wide for me, but it's my only DE.
> - Cabas Alto.  I love this bag and used it as my daily work bag, but replaced it with the Citadine and haven't used it since.  Also no zipper or closure, so makes it difficult to use for travel.


Based on what you wrote I’d say sell all four and don’t look back, gld!



Babyblue033 said:


> I keep going back and forth on Galliera PM. It was my first LV and is a beautiful bag, but I just never use it. It's both too big and not big enough if that makes sense, and the opening drives me crazy. But each time I decide to sell it, I look at it and remember how GOOD it looks. Still, I probably wear it maybe once or twice year and it just doesn't make sense for it to just sit in my closet in a dust bag...


I love a Galliera in nice condition, I still take mine out because it looks really good but I don’t use it a lot. I’m keeping mine for now...
but since the opening bothers you maybe sell and let someone else enjoy it, gld




Melfontana said:


> I’m considering selling my brand new toiletry 26 and my Odeon pm but I’ve never sold anything before and I keep going back and forth on the Odeon [emoji52]


I would sell the tp26 (too big) and keep the Odeon.
I got one to replace my pochette Métis right before it was discontinued and I feel so lucky to have it. It’s such a practical and well made bag imo, I love the strap, the hardware, the zipper, the canvas... they don’t make them like this anymore, gl with your decision.


----------



## mueyinter

Silly question, but where do you do when “releasing” your bags back to the wild? What sites do you recommend? I may need to whittle down my collection as well.


----------



## daysha

I'm planning to release my zippy compact wallet.  I alway hated that I could use the coin section because it is too tight.  Also, now that I have several wallets to choose from (where I don't have to fold my bills) I haven't used it in almost 2 years.

Also thinking about releasing my Gucci Soho Disco.  I bought it solely for travel, but now that I have my MWT speedy b-30 I doubt I'll be reaching for the soho anytime soon.


----------



## 1LV

mueyinter said:


> Silly question, but where do you do when “releasing” your bags back to the wild? What sites do you recommend? I may need to whittle down my collection as well.


I like Fashionphile.


----------



## SnowWhite92

mueyinter said:


> Silly question, but where do you do when “releasing” your bags back to the wild? What sites do you recommend? I may need to whittle down my collection as well.



I just sold my Chanel boy with Yoogies. Great customer service and a higher bid than Fashionphile. I wouldn’t recommend consignment unless it’s a hugely in demand bag- mine sat for a couple months before asking Yoogi’s to just do a buy out.


----------



## katieny

I want to release my Delightful PM old model. I used it for travel on some great trips but I'm not a hobo fan. I'd also like to let my black Epi Noe go. It's very heavy but black bags seem hard to find. I got caught up in the Vernis and Epi dyeing craze two years ago and have a few wallets but I don't use wallets anymore.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mueyinter said:


> Silly question, but where do you do when “releasing” your bags back to the wild? What sites do you recommend? I may need to whittle down my collection as well.


I always use EBay for selling all my LVs. Lucky haven’t had any issues so far. I include the dustbag, box and receipt with all purchases. I’m also very picky on who I decide to sell. I read every feedback n history n if I don’t like anything I’ll cancel the purchase. It might not be fare but I’ve been burned B4 so I’ve learned my lesson


----------



## Clairen4

Yuleen said:


> I rarely use my Galliera PM now but it Is a beautiful bag!!  I am keeping it and waiting for the day that hobo bags becomes popular again...



Supposedly they will be in this year. . But I have and love this bag and wear her regardless!!! <happygirlsigh>


----------



## Belgian22

Goodbye lovely pochette Métis. Loved you while you were mine.


----------



## DLeeds00

I have a brand new Artsy I have never ever used.  Should I keep or release?  Its such a hard decision


----------



## MokeyLV

Just sent my Petit Noé off to Fashionphile. I liked it but that drawstring closure started to get on my nerves.


----------



## gilson854

iqaganda said:


> OMG! I love your Alma!



Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DLeeds00 said:


> I have a brand new Artsy I have never ever used.  Should I keep or release?  Its such a hard decision


Have you tried using it before you sell it?


----------



## 1LV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Have you tried using it before you sell it?


How long have you had it?  What attracted you to it initially?  What’s changed since then?  Things to consider.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hmm let me see....now what am I releasing into the wild??

Still nothing.


----------



## LucyOnLuxury

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hmm let me see....now what am I releasing into the wild??
> 
> Still nothing.


This made me laugh!  Thanks!  I needed it.


----------



## Clairen4

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hmm let me see....now what am I releasing into the wild??
> 
> Still nothing.



If u ever do, let us know. You’re treasures are amazing!!! :flower:


----------



## Hatfield1313

Contemplating releasing my Normandy, but fear that’ll end in regret.


----------



## mak1203

Considering my PM in mono since I have never used it!  I haven’t even put any items in it. Tried it on once when I got it in Dec and it’s been sitting in its dust bag  since. Not sure why??    No alignment issues or anything.  I’ve sold brand new bags before FP but hate the huge loss $$. Anyone else??


----------



## paula3boys

mak1203 said:


> Considering my PM in mono since I have never used it!  I haven’t even put any items in it. Tried it on once when I got it in Dec and it’s been sitting in its dust bag  since. Not sure why??    No alignment issues or anything.  I’ve sold brand new bags before FP but hate the huge loss $$. Anyone else??


I hate the loss too. I am debating selling my Chanel mini o coin purse from this 19c in pink to Fashionphile because I haven't been able to sell it off there so far, but a $175 loss on it has stopped me so far. I just don't see myself reaching for it since I got my mon monogram mini pochette though.


----------



## carolinascl

Soniaa said:


> Why? Did you replace it something else?


where did you sell it? I am wanting to sell mine.. kinda new in this forum and still looking where to sell two of my LV bags


----------



## Soniaa

carolinascl said:


> where did you sell it? I am wanting to sell mine.. kinda new in this forum and still looking where to sell two of my LV bags


Hi. Selling isn't allowed on this forum. You can sell on ebay, tradesy, realreal, poshmark, fashionphile, fb groups, etc.


----------



## carolinascl

Soniaa said:


> Hi. Selling isn't allowed on this forum. You can sell on ebay, tradesy, realreal, poshmark, fashionphile, fb groups, etc.


that is fantastic! thank you !!!!


----------



## LRG

Sarah wallet in black epi leather - It’s gorgeous but I haven’t used it in a year and it’s too large for the majority of my bags.

Alma PM with strap in black epi leather may be next on the list to release...


----------



## QNX1992

Last week, I sold the DE Neverfull MM and replaced it with the DE Iena MM.  I also sold the Mono Noir Twinset/Twice and replaced/upgraded with the Mono Noir Pallas BB.  No regrets!


----------



## ShowMePurses

paula3boys said:


> I hate the loss too. I am debating selling my Chanel mini o coin purse from this 19c in pink to Fashionphile because I haven't been able to sell it off there so far, but a $175 loss on it has stopped me so far. I just don't see myself reaching for it since I got my mon monogram mini pochette though.



Is it the one in lambskin with the sparkle cc's? I'm looking for this with no luck [emoji18]


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Inso


Hatfield1313 said:


> Contemplating releasing my Normandy, but fear that’ll end in regret.


i sold mine and had no regrets......


----------



## Soniaa

paula3boys said:


> I hate the loss too. I am debating selling my Chanel mini o coin purse from this 19c in pink to Fashionphile because I haven't been able to sell it off there so far, but a $175 loss on it has stopped me so far. I just don't see myself reaching for it since I got my mon monogram mini pochette though.


I was debating for a while on getting that in pink & blue with the glittery cc's and purple ever since I saw it on ig but hesitated since I have the mini pa's


----------



## merc_g

I just got rid of my 5 year old Delightful. I hadn’t used it in at least 4 years, and when I tried revisiting it, I remembered why. So off it went and funded part of a new Pochette Métis.


----------



## Bagaddict84

I released my mono speedy 35 in January this year and had sellers remorse bad lol 
I repurchased it again a few weeks back it’s never going anywhere this time x


----------



## Clairen4

Soniaa said:


> Hi. Selling isn't allowed on this forum. You can sell on ebay, tradesy, realreal, poshmark, fashionphile, fb groups, etc.



While it’s true you can’t sell directly on this site, you can alert others to your for sale items on the ‘Your Auction Listings’ thread.


----------



## Soniaa

Clairen4 said:


> While it’s true you can’t sell directly on this site, you can alert others to your for sale items on the ‘Your Auction Listings’ thread.


Oh I didn't know about that thread. Ok cool.


----------



## Nene20122012

Clemence epi wallet...barely used it the 2 years I had it. It’s just too big for my needs. The loss on the sale really stings though ☹️


----------



## Soniaa

carolinascl said:


> where did you sell it? I am wanting to sell mine.. kinda new in this forum and still looking where to sell two of my LV bags


Hey so if you're interested in selling here you'd still have to create a listing on another reseller page and then post the link on this forum (your auctions listing thread) for anyone that might be seeking what you're relinquishing back into the wild. Good luck.


----------



## jeep317

I released my DE mini pochette and DA zippy compact wallet (old model) back into the wild recently. The mini pochette sold in record time and I hope the wallet goes soon too.  I'm getting tired of keeping things that don't get used, and I am itching to find the Delightful in good condition.  It never ends.


----------



## Bluepup18

White watercolor speedy 35


----------



## Louisgyal37

jeep317 said:


> I released my DE mini pochette and DA zippy compact wallet (old model) back into the wild recently. The mini pochette sold in record time and I hope the wallet goes soon too.  I'm getting tired of keeping things that don't get used, and I am itching to find the Delightful in good condition.  It never ends.


I feel you. I was on a delightful fever this year, stalking them like crazy. I found 2 new ones on yoogis this year, pm new and old models in mono and de. I’d keep my eye on there...


----------



## paula3boys

ShowMePurses said:


> Is it the one in lambskin with the sparkle cc's? I'm looking for this with no luck [emoji18]


No it isn't


----------



## Clairen4

Soniaa said:


> Oh I didn't know about that thread. Ok cool.



I keep an eye on this thread in case something I want pops up.   FYI, it a dangerous thread!!!  Hahahaha


----------



## Pagan

LRG said:


> Sarah wallet in black epi leather - It’s gorgeous but I haven’t used it in a year and it’s too large for the majority of my bags.
> 
> Alma PM with strap in black epi leather may be next on the list to release...


Why are considering letting go of your Alma?


----------



## jill39

Let go a speedy 30 DE and Azur—was getting annoyed only being able to hand carry.  Put the money toward a 25B DE that I can hand carry or wear crossbody!


----------



## LRG

Pagan said:


> Why are considering letting go of your Alma?



I find myself gravitating toward shoulder bags and not using my top handle bags. While I have a strap for my Alma, it’s still not a bag I reach for. Anytime I would grab the Alma, I end up grabbing my Chanel Jumbo instead.

I really try to limit how much is in my closet so I tend to part with things that I don’t use frequently. It’s such a gorgeous classic bag, but I feel guilty that it just sits unused in my closet. The only things really holding me back from selling it are keeping it for a little variety and what I expect to be very low resale value even though it’s only a few years old and in excellent condition.


----------



## Kitty157

Contemplating letting go of a vintage Deauville, Helene wallet, Adele wallet, NF GM mono pouchette, Thames PM mono, Estrella NM and possibly my Duomo crossbody. I don’t really reach for them...


----------



## 1LV

Kitty157 said:


> Contemplating letting go of a vintage Deauville, Helene wallet, Adele wallet, NF GM mono pouchette, Thames PM mono, Estrella NM and possibly my Duomo crossbody. I don’t really reach for them...


I love the look of the Duomo and am considering trying to find one on the preloved market.  Do you mind telling me why you don’t use yours?


----------



## Kitty157

1LV said:


> I love the look of the Duomo and am considering trying to find one on the preloved market.  Do you mind telling me why you don’t use yours?



It’s a great bag actually that’s why I am still on the fence with selling it. I find I don’t reach for it as much- I tend to now prefer bags with a short handles/straps and crossbody straps combined. If there was one fault I could find it would be that I the straps are attached.  I wish at times that I could convert the bag to a shoulder bag. Overall it’s a well constructed bag with great shiny hardware and extremely rich looking.


----------



## 1LV

Kitty157 said:


> It’s a great bag actually that’s why I am still on the fence with selling it. I find I don’t reach for it as much- I tend to now prefer bags with a short handles/straps and crossbody straps combined. If there was one fault I could find it would be that I the straps are attached.  I wish at times that I could convert the bag to a shoulder bag. Overall it’s a well constructed bag with great shiny hardware and extremely rich looking.


Thanks so much for such a prompt reply.  I’m kicking myself for letting this one get by.


----------



## JadaStormy

I returned my monogram giant zippy coin purse. LV just got it back today, so perhaps it will appear on the LV site soon if anyone was looking for it. I also plan to sell my monogram giant reverse speedy 30. In the end I preferred the classic speedy print, but I didn't want to have too many returns.


----------



## serybrazil

I sold my like new Speedy B 25 to Fashionphile, feeling bad because my hubby chased it all over Seattle, could barely fit our Jeep into the parking garage's mall to get to the boutique lol I had it for a full year but found myself never reaching for it  I only carried it 6x and the opening was just too small...stalking a Trocadero in Empreinte that i saw on theRealReal...contemplating on splurging for it when I get my funds from Fashionphile lol


----------



## lovebags1

JadaStormy said:


> I returned my monogram giant zippy coin purse. LV just got it back today, so perhaps it will appear on the LV site soon if anyone was looking for it. I also plan to sell my monogram giant reverse speedy 30. In the end I preferred the classic speedy print, but I didn't want to have too many returns.


Besides just liking the regular monogram better, did you like  the giant coin purse?


----------



## LucyOnLuxury

I like the coin purse but don’t have as much use for it. (Nor do I have the money to buy both, unfortunately.). I went WAY overboard in Jan/Feb.  I’ve been on Ban Island.


----------



## JadaStormy

lovebags1 said:


> Besides just liking the regular monogram better, did you like  the giant coin purse?



No. The leather zipper pull was not to my liking, and for some reason the wallet didn't  wow me at all. It felt kinda flimsy and I'm not a picky buyer. They should've used the same zipper pull as the other zcp.


----------



## asvalentine22

JadaStormy said:


> I returned my monogram giant zippy coin purse. LV just got it back today, so perhaps it will appear on the LV site soon if anyone was looking for it. I also plan to sell my monogram giant reverse speedy 30. In the end I preferred the classic speedy print, but I didn't want to have too many returns.



I sold my giant monogram Neverfull for a profit just last week! I loved the bag but really didn’t need 2 Neverfulls, and figured I’d sell now while there’s still a demand for them.


----------



## TXLVlove

I have released so many bags.  I think as I get older my tastes are moving back towards the classics. I'm finding some of the retired bags really appealing as replacements.
Here are some of the pieces I said adieu:
Delightful MM-didn't like the strap falling off my shoulder
Felice Cherry Vernis- never used it
SpeedyB 25 DE- used it for travel but found the opening limiting (bought a speedy 30 and some straps)
Duomo-this bag was gorgeous but not for me...didn't like the shoulder drop
Petit Noe OM Epi Red- cute bag but just sold it to fund a preloved Sac Shopping tote
Neverfull GM DE-gave it to my daughter as a diaper bag
KeepAll 45-didn't like not having a strap
Keepall 50B-realized I wasn't a KeepAll person!  Too heavy to carry around the airport
Zippy wallet mono-beautiful wallet but too heavy once in my purse
PA DA-tried to like the canvas but was turned off that it wasn't white...more yellowish
Josephine Wallet DE-kids just gave me the ZCP for Mother's Day so don't need two.  DIdn't really like how stiff it was
*Each time I let go an LV item, I either replaced it with another LV,  used the funds towards a piece of antique furniture, or to help fund my other obsession-pearls!


----------



## JadaStormy

asvalentine22 said:


> I sold my giant monogram Neverfull for a profit just last week! I loved the bag but really didn’t need 2 Neverfulls, and figured I’d sell now while there’s still a demand for them.



Was the process easy? Did you make a good profit or break even? I sell on eBay all the time, but I'm nervous to try and sell my giant reverse speedy there. Fashionphile offered me a little over what I paid, so I figure that's a less stressful option and I make a small profit. They are re-selling the bags for $3400!!


----------



## asvalentine22

JadaStormy said:


> Was the process easy? Did you make a good profit or break even? I sell on eBay all the time, but I'm nervous to try and sell my giant reverse speedy there. Fashionphile offered me a little over what I paid, so I figure that's a less stressful option and I make a small profit. They are re-selling the bags for $3400!!


A small profit, I chose to sell outright instead of consign. I used Ann’s Fabulous Finds, but Fashionphile offered me almost the same exact amount. AFF pays faster. I definitely don’t think it’s worth $3400 but I saw Fashionphile selling for that too. I don’t think they’ll be as in demand next year, so if you’re not in love with yours definitely get some quotes!


----------



## merc_g

I’m thinking of letting my Empreinte Speedy B 25 in Rose Poudre go. I have a panic attack when I use it, worrying about color transfer or rubbing corners. It’s just so pretty, it’s a hard decision to make...


----------



## lovebags1

JadaStormy said:


> Was the process easy? Did you make a good profit or break even? I sell on eBay all the time, but I'm nervous to try and sell my giant reverse speedy there. Fashionphile offered me a little over what I paid, so I figure that's a less stressful option and I make a small profit. They are re-selling the bags for $3400!!


I would take fashionphile especially if a little over. I wiuld be too worried about a scam move on ebay. That happened to me and i have never sold on there since


----------



## Shoppinmel

Letting go of my Artsy Azur. Trying to figure out the best place to sell. Trying out the FB groups first and then we'll see! I may submit to Fashionphile, YC and Ann's to see what they offer, but most likely I'll give Ebay a try, shutter.


----------



## Julezah

merc_g said:


> I’m thinking of letting my Empreinte Speedy B 25 in Rose Poudre go. I have a panic attack when I use it, worrying about color transfer or rubbing corners. It’s just so pretty, it’s a hard decision to make...


Oh wow!!! It’s so beautiful and I remember how excited you were to find it. Good luck deciding, that will be a tough decision.


----------



## SnowWhite92

merc_g said:


> I’m thinking of letting my Empreinte Speedy B 25 in Rose Poudre go. I have a panic attack when I use it, worrying about color transfer or rubbing corners. It’s just so pretty, it’s a hard decision to make...



That's such a gorgeous bag. When you revealed it, I looked for one to no avail. Do you think you'd get over your fear eventually?


----------



## merc_g

SnowWhite92 said:


> That's such a gorgeous bag. When you revealed it, I looked for one to no avail. Do you think you'd get over your fear eventually?



You’re right, it’s is gorgeous. I’ve been re-thinking getting rid of it. And maybe I will get over it, I’m going to try using it a little more and see how I feel. Because I really do thinking I’d regret getting rid of it, tbh.
Fashionphile has two listed right now...one is brand new! You should check them out!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

JadaStormy said:


> I returned my monogram giant zippy coin purse. LV just got it back today, so perhaps it will appear on the LV site soon if anyone was looking for it. I also plan to sell my monogram giant reverse speedy 30. In the end I preferred the classic speedy print, but I didn't want to have too many returns.


Why didn’t you like the giant speedy?


----------



## pony_scientist

Just today I let go of a DA speedy 30 and DA Cles Pochette. I also listed the wallet. I just am not into the DA now. It seems too preppy for me and really doesn't "fit" my personality. I am really a mono person. Funny...the speedy and the cles sold in less than 20 minutes after listing.


----------



## JadaStormy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Why didn’t you like the giant speedy?



The mono reverse seemed a bit too flashy for me once I got it. I know people think regular monogram is flashy, but I don't really. The giant seemed_ really_ in your face. I sold my roses speedy for the same reason. But in pics I LVoed the reverse speedy. I still think it's a pretty bag, but not for me. If they released it in the size 25, I would rebuy it.


----------



## Swedengirl

Releasing or actually “swapping” as selling two bags to get two (husband can’t complain as I’m actually not buying bags I’m just replacing 

- Neverfull MM in DE to one in DA instead. Rose Ballerine interior on both. 
- Favorite PM in DA to a Pochette Accessories NM in Mono with a mono xbody strap.


----------



## love2shop2

Sold my DA speedy 30 (like new) and Delightful PM (new condition) to YC.  Both sold in seconds they were listed.  Big loss on the Delightful.  But no regret as I never reached for it.


----------



## merc_g

Julezah said:


> Oh wow!!! It’s so beautiful and I remember how excited you were to find it. Good luck deciding, that will be a tough decision.



I think I’m going to keep it. I pulled it out and it just makes my heart so happy when I look at it. And you’re right, I was SO excited to get it. I’m just going to have to get over my fears of using her.


----------



## Heyitsce

merc_g said:


> I’m thinking of letting my Empreinte Speedy B 25 in Rose Poudre go. I have a panic attack when I use it, worrying about color transfer or rubbing corners. It’s just so pretty, it’s a hard decision to make...


This is the bag I want!!


----------



## Louisgyal37

love2shop2 said:


> Sold my DA speedy 30 (like new) and Delightful PM (new condition) to YC.  Both sold in seconds they were listed.  Big loss on the Delightful.  But no regret as I never reached for it.


That’s too funny. I purchased both of these items new on YC earlier this year and may sell it back on FP to put towards the Boite. It’s a never ending circle lol


----------



## Brittnee89

At the end of last month, I released my monogram Key Pouch into the wild. Although I absolutely love the Key Pouch and intend on purchasing it in all prints including repurchasing it in monogram as well, I was not pleased with the craftsmanship of the piece I had. It had been the second or third key pouch I purchased, and it was in the best condition amongst the other ones I bought, which I ended up returning the day after I bought them. I tried to overlook the flaws in the key pouch after growing tired of buying and returning them, however, my displeasure lead me to ultimately sell it. I purchased them all online, however, moving forward, I will be purchasing them in the store after careful inspection.


----------



## KimTX

I sold my like new Speedy B 30, a rose litchi key pouch, a Transatlantic bag charm, along with Soho Disco, Saint Laurent Shopper, Celine Nano, and a cambon Chanel WOC. I sold all to Fashionphile. I have finally truly accepted that I like variety and change, so buying and selling works for me unless it's something I consider a staple in my wardrobe.


----------



## ellekay825

This week I sold my original model Delightful PM - private buyer.

Tahitienne Azur Neverfull w/ pouch and Azur Speedy 30 to Fashionphile.

Thinking about letting go of my pochette accessories nm in Azur

I plan on picking up an Azur Speedy B 30 and a Neverfull GM monogram.  And maybe a small wallet or card case but looking at Gucci or YSL for that.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I’m releasing my Onthego in rouge... it’s way too much of a look for me.


----------



## Rani

KimTX said:


> I sold my like new Speedy B 30, a rose litchi key pouch, a Transatlantic bag charm, along with Soho Disco, Saint Laurent Shopper, Celine Nano, and a cambon Chanel WOC. I sold all to Fashionphile. I have finally truly accepted that I like variety and change, so buying and selling works for me unless it's something I consider a staple in my wardrobe.


Wow! You sold some nice items, is there something else that you're thinking of to replace those?


----------



## KimTX

Rani said:


> Wow! You sold some nice items, is there something else that you're thinking of to replace those?


I bought a Damier Azur Neverfull GM for travel, and the Pochette Metis in Emp Noir. I owned 2 other PM's in mono, sold due to problems and swore I'd never buy another one. And said I was sick of crossbody bags. Oh well. Then a 2010 pre-owned DA Neverfull PM from Japan seller (ebay) in MINT condition. Next is another WOC in a shade of blue-the one I sold was in black. Will have to wait for August new color releases.  Of everything I sold, I hope I don't regret selling my WOC, but I had 2 in black.


----------



## Beauty2c

Sold my Reverse Pochette Metis at TRR.  Got tired of noticing them everywhere - mono, Empreinte or Reverse.  It was sold with TRR.


----------



## Beauty2c

mak1203 said:


> Considering my PM in mono since I have never used it!  I haven’t even put any items in it. Tried it on once when I got it in Dec and it’s been sitting in its dust bag  since. Not sure why??    No alignment issues or anything.  I’ve sold brand new bags before FP but hate the huge loss $$. Anyone else??


Just sold mine.   Try TRR if you have not sold it yet.


----------



## bagshopr

My Giant Mono Zoe wallet in Pink (which is purple/lime green) just went to Fashionphile


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mrsinsyder said:


> I’m releasing my Onthego in rouge... it’s way too much of a look for me.


 Sorry to hear it didn’t work out for you..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bagshopr said:


> My Giant Mono Zoe wallet in Pink (which is purple/lime green) just went to Fashionphile


May I ask why? I have the kaki on its way to me,,.


----------



## loveglitzer

I asked for the DE cosmetics pouch for my 50th birthday this year. But those pointy edges drove me crazy from the start - which I totally ignored as it was a gift and i had asked for it. Long story short - I sold her last week with a huge loss but having her sitting in a corner wasn’t better.  - I would have loved to replace her with a mini pochette in DE but that cute one is not available in stores or online anymore ( but why do they show the pictures still). Anyway. She’s gone


----------



## BA77

I just sold my empreinte speedy 30 so I can get a smaller empreinte bag.


----------



## thelittlestar

Released my Neverfull MM in DE and Time Trunks Speedy to an online reseller.
Neverfull sold, still waiting for a buyer for the Speedy.


----------



## bagshopr

LVlvoe_bug said:


> May I ask why? I have the kaki on its way to me,,.


It was just a bit too small for me. But it is a gorgeous wallet that always got compliments.


----------



## QNX1992

Within the last 3 months I sold and replaced these following items.  I'm super happy with my decisions and I can say that I'm content with my LV bags and SLGs for now.
Sold the Monogram Speedy B25 - Replaced with Reverse Monogram Pochette Metis
Sold the DE Neverfull MM - Replaced with DE Kararoram Neverfull MM 
Sold the Monogram Neverfull MM - Replaced with the Monogram V Pink Grenate Neverfull MM
Sold the Monogram Pochette NM - Replaced with the Monogram V Pink Grenate Pochette Accessoires
Sold the DE Favorite MM - Replaced with Monogram Favorite MM 
Sold the Monogram Mini Pochette - Replaced with Monogram Lions Christmas 2018 Mini Pochette
Sold the DE Pochette NM - Replaced with the Monogram Noir Twinset/Twice


----------



## Mattmatts-momma

I keep thinking that I should release a Montorgueil PM that I have and also my Retiro PM.  I love the Retiro and it’s beautiful but I just don’t carry it often enough.


----------



## Bostonpatsgirl

Going to sell my Pochette Metis in reverse. I love the reverse but miss the classic Mono (and I already have a few reverse pieces) ! I scored a 2019 Mono PM on Fashionphile that I'm replacing it with.


----------



## appletree333

I'm releasing my Cerise Mazarine MM.  No takers yet, but it's a great one!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

I plan on letting go of my Flower Tote in Caramel. Just don’t reach for it like my other bags.


----------



## ditzydi

lilinko said:


> Sold my Reverse Pochette Metis at TRR.  Got tired of noticing them everywhere - mono, Empreinte or Reverse.  It was sold with TRR.


It's funny because I've only seen the PM three times out in the wild.  One empriente and the other two mono.  I've been obsessed and always have to point them out to my husband.  Luckily I managed to order my very own reverse from the LV site.  Should get delivered on Monday.


----------



## onlyk

ditzydi said:


> It's funny because I've only seen the PM three times out in the wild.  One empriente and the other two mono.  I've been obsessed and always have to point them out to my husband.  Luckily I managed to order my very own reverse from the LV site.  Should get delivered on Monday.


i saw them quite often too, i think it's like when you own certain type of car then suddenly you see them everywhere, haha.

But I can't really tell whether they are all authentic just by a quick peek because there are very good copied Pochette metis out there. The other week I saw some women wearing BOITE CHAPEAU in a theme park, they looked quite good but i didn't think they were authentic because just not as defined if you know what i meant.

Bags have natural vachetta leather are a bit easier to tell than treated leather ones, the authentic vachatta leather has it's unique painta and if well maintained that patina is beautiful. lots of fake bags's painta either oiled on or not as right maybe was difference from the quality of leather were used.

Nowadays its hard to tell the difference from the canvas, even hardware can be look like the same quality.

Congrats on getting your new bag, I sold mine too for a very good price.


----------



## Beauty2c

ditzydi said:


> It's funny because I've only seen the PM three times out in the wild.  One empriente and the other two mono.  I've been obsessed and always have to point them out to my husband.  Luckily I managed to order my very own reverse from the LV site.  Should get delivered on Monday.


Congratulations.  May be Southern California has more women wearing PM than other parts of the country.  I see them at Malls, restaurants, and Costco.   Also like ONLYK said, I am not sure if they are all real or fake.  However, I do miss the functionality of the bag.  It is really quite easy to use.


----------



## luxfishin

Sold in last 6 months..
Speedy B 30 DE, too big, replaced with 25 
Speedy B 25 Mono, too worried about vachetta
Neverfull MM DE and Mono, realized I'm not an open tote girl.  
Pochette Metis Reverse, the clap drove me insane, prefer zip.  Although I did like that I never saw anyone with it (live in GA)
Pochette Accessories Mono, purchased DE
Twinset black empreinte, purchased Soho Disco (love it)
Chanel mini rectangular, too small
Goyard Artois and St Louis PM, strap too stiff and too short


----------



## enjoy1

Mattmatts-momma said:


> I keep thinking that I should release a Montorgueil PM that I have and also my Retiro PM.  I love the Retiro and it’s beautiful but I just don’t carry it often enough.


I just got rid of my Retiro PM. I also loved the looks of this bag, but it was too heavy for me, so I just never carried it. I got a good price for this bag. Good luck with what you decide!


----------



## lincer

Croissant MM - slipping off of my shoulder

Trevi PM - gorgeous bag, but the opening too small

Artsy - great bag for work without looking like a work bag, but the handle too short and too stiff

Speedy B 30 - still have it, great versatile bag, but the opening too small, might sell


----------



## Pebli

I love that we are all so different and what one person loves, another can't stand. So I want to know what purses you've sold and why!

I'll start

*Beverly Clutch - my first LV, bought 12 years ago. Looked pretty beaten and the style became so outdated. Hadn't used in years. BYE
*speedy 25 azur - carried it every day for a few years (had nothing else to rotate with back then) so also looked beat up  Sold
*favorite pm DE - had it for a few years but only carried it a couple of times. Was in immaculate condition so knew I'd get a good price. To me it was too small for day time use but not dressy enough for evening. Sold
*Alma pm DE - in the process of selling now. Loooove this bag but top handle only is not practical to me anymore and I want the funds to go towards my next purchase.

I think that's it! I really try to avoid selling if I can as I love collecting. Tell me yours!


----------



## Everlv

Marly Dragone- was old and the wrist strap was so stiff it was uncomfortable to carry
Speedy 25- hated it, not a good size for me, found the opening to be annoying, also kind of bothered me that it was preowned 
Jeune Fille- will be sold next, don’t love it, and again kind of bothers me that it was preowned (I realized that I need to be the only one who has used the bag)


----------



## julia.pa

Sold both my Speedy B 30's in Mono and Damier Ebene - Ended up falling out of love with them, some people might call them classic but for me, it has become more basic than classic. I just reached for my other bags a lot more.


----------



## kbell

Don’t recall the exact years but - 

Drouot - wanted something a little bigger. Sold to fund another bag. Actually wish I had this one back. Considered pre loved but since I once had it new I haven’t been able to find one that’s right. 

Poppincourt Haute - this bags straps just would not stay put on my shoulder. Annoying so I sold it. 

Petit bucket - can’t remember why I sold it... ‘04-06 sometime... but I missed it so much I bought it new again in 07 for more $ of course 

Since then, I’ve kept all of my LV bags that I’ve purchased & am more careful in considering what I buy. I’m also better off financially so I don’t need to sell to fund another purchase. I’ve also lost the mentality of “one bag to rule them all” and am happy rotating.


----------



## LillaZ

I have only sold one bag years ago. It was a St. Cloud (if I"m  remembering the name correctly). At the time  it felt too small for me, could only fit bare essentials, so I let it go. The decision I regret now, it was really a lovely bag.


----------



## LemonDrop

I recently sold my 2015 Neverfull MM DE and my 2016 Pochette Accessories DE. I hadn't even realized that they quit making the PA DE when I decided to sell. One day I was just over the DE. I didn't even want it in my closet any more. I started buying DA.


----------



## mrsinsyder

DA Speedy 30 - I hate how DA looks with patina

Mono totally - hated how dumpy looking it got when it aged. Especially how the side tabs curled. 

Empreinte boetie- didn’t use it much. Liked it well enough but empreinte totes just kinda turn into puddles.


----------



## k5ml3k

Speedy 25 - opening was too small 
Pochette Metis - couldn't stop worrying about the potential issues
Shawl - too loud


----------



## LV_4ever

NF MM DE- became too common and the size no longer worked for me as a handbag. 
Petit Noe mono- had it for almost 30 years! Was a gift when I was a kid and started the obsession. But it was literally falling apart. 
Old model PA in azur- wanted the new model when it came out. 
Old model PA in black epi- wanted a Felicie instead. 
Bosphore pm- no longer needed it.


----------



## Simplyput

Normally, I resell my preowned LV finds over the way. I purchase them from ts and CS. Most of the time I sell a bag because I am a traditional monogram style girl.❤

I got a street bag for $99 sold for $350 too small.

Sac plat for $20 sold for $300 -- French company 

Cles for $12 sold for $100 

Josephine for $50 sold for $300

Noes for $20 a piece sold for $100 didn't like the idea someone could reach in my handbag.

Pochette for $20 a piece too small

Two Boulogne bags for $20 a piece sold for $200 a piece, canvas torn.



All authentic, I normally post my finds over in Secondhand Bargains here on tpf.

The only vuittons I have kept for myself is a Favorite I thifted for $150, a Piano I got at the Goodwill outlet for $2, three keepalls $200, a bosphore fanny pack $20. The keepalls and fanny pack I bought from the flea market.


----------



## Puglet Lover

Simplyput said:


> Normally, I resell my preowned LV finds over the way. I purchase them from ts and CS. Most of the time I sell a bag because I am a traditional monogram style girl.❤
> 
> I got a street bag for $99 sold for $350 too small.
> 
> Sac plat for $20 sold for $300 -- French company
> 
> Cles for $12 sold for $100
> 
> Josephine for $50 sold for $300
> 
> Noes for $20 a piece sold for $100 didn't like the idea someone could reach in my handbag.
> 
> Pochette for $20 a piece too small
> 
> Two Boulogne bags for $20 a piece sold for $200 a piece, canvas torn.
> 
> 
> 
> All authentic, I normally post my finds over in Secondhand Bargains here on tpf.
> 
> The only vuittons I have kept for myself is a Favorite I thifted for $150, a Piano I got at the Goodwill outlet for $2, three keepalls $200, a bosphore fanny pack $20. The keepalls and fanny pack I bought from the flea market.


Wow - you got some great bargains


----------



## Welltraveled!

I sold a lot of bags 5 years ago.  

But recently sold my Gucci messenger bag.  Had it for less than 6 months.  Not practical for everyday life.

Thinking about selling my Prada denim cahier.  I love it but too small.


----------



## Pagan

I’ve never sold a bag yet. Have gifted some to daughters and to Dressed for Success (women’s charity) but can’t be bothered to try and sell any.

My youngest would very happily snatch any LV or Dior I tired of, but I’ve stuck to classics in those so i don’t see myself getting rid of them any time soon.


----------



## lightwave

Simplyput said:


> Normally, I resell my preowned LV finds over the way. I purchase them from ts and CS. Most of the time I sell a bag because I am a traditional monogram style girl.❤
> 
> I got a street bag for $99 sold for $350 too small.
> 
> Sac plat for $20 sold for $300 -- French company
> 
> Cles for $12 sold for $100
> 
> Josephine for $50 sold for $300
> 
> Noes for $20 a piece sold for $100 didn't like the idea someone could reach in my handbag.
> 
> Pochette for $20 a piece too small
> 
> Two Boulogne bags for $20 a piece sold for $200 a piece, canvas torn.
> 
> 
> 
> All authentic, I normally post my finds over in Secondhand Bargains here on tpf.
> 
> The only vuittons I have kept for myself is a Favorite I thifted for $150, a Piano I got at the Goodwill outlet for $2, three keepalls $200, a bosphore fanny pack $20. The keepalls and fanny pack I bought from the flea market.


Wow, you got some bargains there!!


----------



## Jennshef

Going to part my ways soon with the Clemence wallet in mono fb, Sarah wallet in de and the daily pouch in sesame.  Need to find local buyer due to shipping fees being so much and PayPal fees


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Still not releasing anything back into the Wild!


----------



## dooneybaby

Johnpauliegal said:


> Still not releasing anything back into the Wild!


I second that!


----------



## Babyblue033

I'm really going to sell the Galliera PM this time. I've had it for way too long and wear it way too little. I just can't figure out where/how to sell it...


----------



## paula3boys

My World Tour Speedy B30- Taking a huge loss on it but some money is better than it never being used. 30 is just way too big for my needs. I really wish they'd offer MWT in 25


----------



## onlyk

.


----------



## fabuleux

Pagan said:


> Dressed for Success (women’s charity)


This is a great idea. Definitely a worthy organization.


----------



## Pagan

fabuleux said:


> This is a great idea. Definitely a worthy organization.


They’re a great organization; we do a suit drive each year at work for them. Makes a lot more sense to me to donate a virtually new contemporary designer bag to them than to leave it unused in my closet.


----------



## lv_katie

Let go of my favorite mm in DE.

It was my go to bag and I loved this bag... but I feel like my new pochette metis would serve the same purpose and I had to pick one.

Thanks for the good times favorite mm!


----------



## thanks sixx

I need to release several barely used bags..... 
Galliera PM mono, Eva mono, Monty PM.   All in like-new condition. 
I know I SHOULD let them go.........it's just difficult, because they are wonderful pieces;  akin to art, in my opinion, and  never to be made again.


----------



## Meesh202

thanks sixx said:


> I need to release several barely used bags.....
> Galliera PM mono, Eva mono, Monty PM.   All in like-new condition.
> I know I SHOULD let them go.........it's just difficult, because they are wonderful pieces;  akin to art, in my opinion, and  never to be made again.


Haha. I agree. If you ever decide to part with the galliera or eva please let me know.

I’ll be stalking them both until the end of time... the ones that got away!


----------



## baninny

Planning to release my mono passport cover and purchase an agenda PM instead. I can put my passport in there and travel with notes, etc. 

I purchased the cover in May 2019 and used once when hubby and I traveled to Positano in June for our anniversary. I don’t see myself using it again - was an impulse purchase because I got envious of hubby’s vintage mono passport cover and thought I needed one.


----------



## cajhingle

I just let go of my ‘scam bag’ the multi pochette in khaki. Didn’t like the ‘paper thin’ monogram and bad workmanship of the bag. I felt scammed by all these influencers.


----------



## Miss World

cajhingle said:


> I just let go of my ‘scam bag’ the multi pochette in khaki. Didn’t like the ‘paper thin’ monogram and bad workmanship of the bag. I felt scammed by all these influencers.


Oh no! That bag is still on my Wishlist. I don’t think I’ll ever be able to get my hands on it though


----------



## cajhingle

Miss World said:


> Oh no! That bag is still on my Wishlist. I don’t think I’ll ever be able to get my hands on it though


It’s in the permanent line, just put yourself in the waitlist but if you’re being impatient there are 31 listed at Fashionphile and 40+ at Ebay. We may all have similar reason letting it go.


----------



## Miss World

cajhingle said:


> It’s in the permanent line, just put yourself in the waitlist but if you’re being impatient there are 31 listed at Fashionphile and 40+ at Ebay. We may all have similar reason letting it go.


In my country they are not doing a waitlist because it’s in such high demand. Fashionphile is charging way over our retail price for the bags and I’m not desperate enough to pay over retail yet. Also I don’t like eBay. Thanks for the information about the quality or craftsmanship issues, i feel like this bag has been hyped up a lot.


----------



## cajhingle

Miss World said:


> In my country they are not doing a waitlist because it’s in such high demand. Fashionphile is charging way over our retail price for the bags and I’m not desperate enough to pay over retail yet. Also I don’t like eBay. Thanks for the information about the quality or craftsmanship issues, i feel like this bag has been hyped up a lot.


That’s exactly my thoughts. I had the bag for less than a month, and with the amount I paid for it I didn’t feel luxurious ( if you know what I mea) Good luck with your search.


----------



## SweetPandaBear

I finally let go of my Papillon 30 after years of debating on whether to keep it or not.  I haven't worn it in about 2 years at the point I decided to let it go, which was over the summer.  I recently bought my new house and I wanted to have a nice outdoor patio set for the backyard.  So I essentially traded my Papillon for my new patio set lol.

The Pap was my first ever LV and had sentimental value to me - reasons that made letting go at first very hard.  While I was packing up my old house over the course of several months leading up to the purchase, it triggered my inner Marie Kondo.  I looked at all of the items we have and evaluated it's purpose and if it "sparked joy".  While the Pap did bring me joy, it was no longer practical in my point in life and it's doubtful that it ever will be again.

I'm super stoked that I got a nice patio set to enjoy my beautiful backyard and knowing that my old Pap is being loved again by someone else.


----------



## Louisgyal37

I let go of my Delightful pm de to put towards another bag. I have the Graceful mm de that I use a lot more so no regrets...


----------



## OCMomof3

I'm going to add the new Chanel 19 bag soon (slowly moving up the wait list!) , but I have too many bags!  So I think I'll be letting go of either my Artsy in DA or my Artsy in Empreinte.  I had planned never to sell any of my bags, but I can't justify having more than I can reasonably use.


----------



## kbell

I’ve let go of all my DA. Debating getting rid of my PM... love it... don’t need it... don’t use it enough... I’ll probably debate with myself till it’s so old there’s no point in doing anything but keep it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

kbell said:


> I’ve let go of all my DA. Debating getting rid of my PM... love it... don’t need it... don’t use it enough... I’ll probably debate with myself till it’s so old there’s no point in doing anything but keep it.


LOL You sound just like me!


----------



## Oakfield

thanks sixx said:


> I need to release several barely used bags.....
> Galliera PM mono, Eva mono, Monty PM.   All in like-new condition.
> I know I SHOULD let them go.........it's just difficult, because they are wonderful pieces;  akin to art, in my opinion, and  never to be made again.


----------



## Oakfield

I’ve just sold my Sistina MM in DE. I live in a tropical, coastal village with beach vibes and I literally never wore her. The kiss of death for me though was when teen daughter remarked that she looked like a gothic Morticia Adams bag with her vampiric red interior lol. Never looked at her the same way again...I bought another Galliera in DA. Perfect for me.


----------



## coconutsforlv

I’ve decided to let go of my Saint Germain NM & I’ll be using the funds towards a pochette metis or a speedy b both Empreinte Noir.


----------



## gburgnicole

I just sold my Bloomsbury GM to Fashionphile.  I felt torn about it.  I liked it, but I didn't use it very much because it was too big for me.  I'm getting something else instead that I think I'll use more!!


----------



## iqaganda

I am not sure if I already posted this in here but I released my Deauville back into the wild. It is a very beautiful bag but not too practical for everyday. Especially when I found mine, it was brand new, hence being discontinued and I was happy about it. It’s just that with the few times of using it, I find it too boxy that I keep on bumping into things inside the metro. I was thinking of keeping it as an “airport” bag, but I already have my Celine Mini Luggage for that purpose.


----------



## TangerineKandy

I've decided to let my twinset in the empreinte noir go. 

Got a lot of use out of it but now either carry my Coach Cassie or PM in empreinte noir and when I need to size down I carry my tearose crossbody. 

Still think it is a beautiful bag but I'm ready to add something else to my collection and I have a 1 in 1 out rule so that I actually use the items I purchase!


----------



## iqaganda

Recently, I did some spring cleaning and got sold some bags that I don’t use due to practicality, usage nor if it doesn’t make my heart skip anymore.. anyway, here are some...




Balenciaga Classic City in Anthracite



Gucci Travelling Bag

There are some more that I sent over to my mom’s in our hometown too.


----------



## Faith43

My Alma BB in DE. Perfect condition except one small scratch, bottom left. And I am keeping my personalized clochette. It just doesn't work for me. I like a big opening like on my Iena and Siena. Always seems to grab my rings when I stick hand inside to grab something. Maybe with time it would loosen up some but right now, it bugs me. Only used less than a couple dozen times. Oh well.


----------



## Lolly

I got an Agenda PM in Epi leather, it's beautiful - but just like everyone says, it's really small.
I do a lot of admin stuff at work and need to keep track of 4 guys tasks and my own. I need a much, much bigger one.
I was going to hand this one over to my sister in law but before I offered she mentioned about how 'drab' it looked. It's beautiful, brown leather.  Ugh.


----------



## onlyk

Lolly said:


> I got an Agenda PM in Epi leather, it's beautiful - but just like everyone says, it's really small.
> I do a lot of admin stuff at work and need to keep track of 4 guys tasks and my own. I need a much, much bigger one.
> I was going to hand this one over to my sister in law but before I offered she mentioned about how 'drab' it looked. It's beautiful, brown leather.  Ugh.


Yeah EPI too understated to some people, and I agree with you, the agenda pm is very limited, I like my GM, fits all my needs plus some more.


----------



## Lolly

onlyk said:


> Yeah EPI too understated to some people, and I agree with you, the agenda pm is very limited, I like my GM, fits all my needs plus some more.


Yeah, I've been going back and fourth about the desk agenda or the GM.
I had an MM in mono and it is so pretty but I wanted to try something more compact. OH well, sounds like my husband wants to get into planning - I'd love that, so maybe I wont let the PM go just yet.


----------



## mrs.JC

I sold my DE Totally MM.  I wanted it so badly in 2010-2012 and when I finally got my hands on it, I found I preferred the look of the NF and Iena more.  I also sold my DA Speedy 35 a couple of months ago.  I love the 35 in the SpeedyB style but for the classic I felt it was too heavy/big for handheld.


----------



## maggiesze1

I think I'll be letting go of my Palm Springs PM backpack in the Wild Animal print...I really liked it when I first got it because it has no logos! ..but I don't think I'll get much use out of it since its basically the same as my palm spring mini..and of course I reach for the mini more..


----------



## onlyk

I let go my newly acquired Neverfull GM & MM monogram & limited edition NF again after bought and sold 43 times, ugh, Just don't wear them! Only kept one NF DE right now. But NFs are so pretty especially mono and azur and limited edition ones! Probably couldn't control myself from buying another one again, seriously addicted to NF!


----------



## travelbliss

Returned the new monogram lanyard....barely fit over my head


----------



## TangerineKandy

I released my damier azur cles to a friend yesterday. She already loves it more than I ever did!


----------



## Quinni

Let go of my Pochette Métis Tourterelle after a couple months. Bought it back in January, wore it 3-4 times and didn’t love it. Kept it till the end of our complete lockdown and let go of it as I didn’t wear it.


----------



## sydsunshine

My spare toiletry Pouch 26 in mint condition (kept in storage).


----------



## Momof3loveslv

I think I'm going to let go of my speedy b25 in DE....just not reaching for it anymore....


----------



## Quinni

Momof3loveslv said:


> I think I'm going to let go of my speedy b25 in DE....just not reaching for it anymore....



Can relate with you. My Speedy B was my first LV / luxury bag and after a couple years I just stopped using it. After making a conscious attempt at using it and not succeeding I packed it away and sold it eight months later. No regrets so far and it’s been seven months.


----------



## Momof3loveslv

Quinni said:


> Can relate with you. My Speedy B was my first LV / luxury bag and after a couple years I just stopped using it. After making a conscious attempt at using it and not succeeding I packed it away and sold it eight months later. No regrets so far and it’s been seven months.


Same situation with me!! I forced myself to carry it last week and I found I didn’t have the same love for it that I used to. Was wondering if I was crazy since everyone raves about this bag but I have other bags in my collection that serve essentially the same purpose if not better.


----------



## Bumbles

Momof3loveslv said:


> Same situation with me!! I forced myself to carry it last week and I found I didn’t have the same love for it that I used to. Was wondering if I was crazy since everyone raves about this bag but I have other bags in my collection that serve essentially the same purpose if not better.


Yes I’m thinking the same abt my speedy 30 DE. It was my first LV bag but I stopped using it for a while because it’s top handle and I now prefer crossbody. But can’t bear to part with it due to sentimental value. It’s a tough one


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

I’m contemplating releasing my Jeanne mini Lin back into the wild. I don’t really use it now but as it was my first LV, part of me feels like I should keep it. I have other bags I am drawn to instead. I bought it when my style was more casual but now I feel my style has evolved (much more preppy) and the bag doesn’t suit. What do you guys think?


----------



## Lucia.elena

I recently sold my Favorite MM in DE....  such a beautiful bag but I never used it. I sold it and bought a mono Eva in wonderful condition. So happy with my decision


----------



## Cattyyellow

I’m thinking about letting go of my Alma bb in rose ballerine.

I love the Alma BB but I just don’t use this one as much as my other two. I love the colour so I’m having a hard time deciding. But it’s not wise to keep it and not use it.


----------



## travelbliss

IloveplantsandLV said:


> I’m contemplating releasing my Jeanne mini Lin back into the wild. I don’t really use it now but as it was my first LV, part of me feels like I should keep it. I have other bags I am drawn to instead. I bought it when my style was more casual but now I feel my style has evolved (much more preppy) and the bag doesn’t suit. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 4781346



It's almost a vintage piece...  a rare find


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

travelbliss said:


> It's almost a vintage piece...  a rare find


I know. What would you do?
They rarely come up for sale and I wonder if I’ll regret it. Buttttttt, it just sits in my closet so I feel as though it’s wasteful to have something I don’t use. Perhaps I’ll keep it and just think about it in the same way as I do those evening dresses I have but rarely wear.


----------



## dpgyrl026

my reverse pochette.  I still have it in box and debating if I should return it.  I bought it impulsively when I heard it was available at my local Neiman. I didn’t get that loving feeling with it.  

ive been wanting a new crossbody esp for spring summer.  Maybe if this has an offset of a different color?


----------



## Kdiamond55

dpgyrl026 said:


> my reverse pochette.  I still have it in box and debating if I should return it.  I bought it impulsively when I heard it was available at my local Neiman. I didn’t get that loving feeling with it.
> 
> ive been wanting a new crossbody esp for spring summer.  Maybe if this has an offset of a different color?



What about one in empreinte? The marine is so pretty!


----------



## dpgyrl026

Kdiamond55 said:


> What about one in empreinte? The marine is so pretty!


The empreinte does make my heart flutter.  Truly.  Just wish it was $2K.  I feel like with this bag in general it’s slighty over price.  But gosh you’re making me think twice lol


----------



## PinotHeels&Bags

I released my Twice Twinset in Empreinte Noir, DE Mini Pochette, Odeon GM, Vernis Ludlow.......
Only thing left is my round coin purse, and 6 key holder in mono.


----------



## Bumbles

Am debating whether to release my key pouch in vernis dune (with the Louis vuitton metal bar - old version) and also Chapman pochettes Volga


----------



## MissGuided

I'm releasing my Sully MM in Vison and my PM in reverse mono.


----------



## Kdiamond55

I am 97% sure I am selling my Propriano - I’m just not a huge tote fan in generally and I never snapped the sides together. Only used it a handful of times, it’s a shame.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I'm considering selling my marine rouge pochette metis, but I can't decide so I'm holing for now. I recently sold my mini PA (Fashionphile offered twice what I paid and I hardly use it) and my Neverfull GM in DA.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I ended up getting quotes on a handful of things that I'm going to release:

Epi pochette from a Neverfull, never use these things
Speedy 35 DE - it's from 2008; the offer was only $400 but heck, I paid $700 for it 12 years ago so over 50% isn't bad
An emilie wallet

Still holding onto my PM... since I'm getting rid of my current rainy day bag (DE speedy), I should probably keep this one.


----------



## kadya

My V Tote BB in black empreinte. It is SUCH a classy bag and I love the look of it, but the folded corners make me so paranoid to use it. I’m too nervous about them getting nicked or showing a ton of wear too soon. I’m swapping it out for a slouchier bag.

I was nervous about the corners from the get-go but convinced myself they would be ok (because I loved everything else about the bag) and that I could live with them if they got damaged. Used it about 4x and babied the heck out of it each time, inspecting the corners like mad afterwards. I couldn’t really enjoy it.

I took a bath on it! Expensive reminder that your gut instinct is generally spot-on...if you’re worried about it before you even buy it, you won’t suddenly become less worried about it after dropping 2.5k


----------



## mrsinsyder

kadya said:


> I took a bath on it! Expensive reminder that your gut instinct is generally spot-on...if you’re worried about it before you even buy it, you won’t suddenly become less worried about it after dropping 2.5k


I always get burned when I try to resell empreinte! I can sell a 10 year old mono speedy and not lose a dime, but empreinte or epi value usually tanks.


----------



## SWlife

I recently released all those Christmas animation teeny little booklets, the Pochette accessoires, the clear beach pouch, a Christmas animation Pochette and a couple of contemporary bags, Tory Burch, Rebecca Minkoff, Henri Bendel. Pretty relieved to have cleared some clutter out.


----------



## katg519

I recently sold my 1997 Epi Petit Noe and now thinking about selling my Delightful MM since I don't reach for it as much, but still thinking about it.


----------



## mrs.JC

My husband calls this the Great Closet Purge of 2020 because since the first week of this month, I donated 4 trashbags of clothes and I've sold:

- Monogram Eclipse Keepall 45B (used once since I was gifted it a few years ago)

- Full-sized DE Zippy wallet (I've been using my DE Sarah and thought I could sell my like new Zippy for more since it's barely been used)

- DA Sarah wallet (I reach for my DA Zippy more for some reason and don't need two DA wallets)

- Chanel classic wallet (purchased in 2011ish, like new, couldn't get myself to ever use it because I was scared of scratching the lambskin)

- Gucci belt and loafers (both only used a couple of times) & Blooms cosmetic pouch (still in box)

- DA Felicie (forgot I had it until I opened one of my LV boxes, can't remember if I ever used it and prefer the DA PA I just got)

- DA Milla (like the Felicie, I forgot I had this and decided to sell it b/c I just got a DA PA, also never liked the plate on the Milla)

- LV bracelet & Tiffany bracelet (neither have fit me for years due to weight gain  )

- 2x Coach Rogues & a Swagger

- Tory Burch tote & camera bag

- 2x Rebecca Minkoff MAC bag in black and tan

- Lululemon gym bag and white waist bag

---

- Still on the fence about selling my DE Speedy 35B...


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

mrs.JC said:


> My husband calls this the Great Closet Purge of 2020 because since the first week of this month, I donated 4 trashbags of clothes and I've sold:
> 
> - Monogram Eclipse Keepall 45B (used once since I was gifted it a few years ago)
> 
> - Full-sized DE Zippy wallet (I've been using my DE Sarah and thought I could sell my like new Zippy for more since it's barely been used)
> 
> - DA Sarah wallet (I reach for my DA Zippy more for some reason and don't need two DA wallets)
> 
> - Chanel classic wallet (purchased in 2011ish, like new, couldn't get myself to ever use it because I was scared of scratching the lambskin)
> 
> - Gucci belt and loafers (both only used a couple of times) & Blooms cosmetic pouch (still in box)
> 
> - DA Felicie (forgot I had it until I opened one of my LV boxes, can't remember if I ever used it and prefer the DA PA I just got)
> 
> - DA Milla (like the Felicie, I forgot I had this and decided to sell it b/c I just got a DA PA, also never liked the plate on the Milla)
> 
> - LV bracelet & Tiffany bracelet (neither have fit me for years due to weight gain  )
> 
> - 2x Coach Rogues & a Swagger
> 
> - Tory Burch tote & camera bag
> 
> - 2x Rebecca Minkoff MAC bag in black and tan
> 
> - Lululemon gym bag and white waist bag
> 
> ---
> 
> - Still on the fence about selling my DE Speedy 35B...


Wow you definitely had a closet purge! I bet it feels good!


----------



## diamondsfrost

mrsinsyder said:


> I'm considering selling my marine rouge pochette metis, but I can't decide so I'm holing for now. I recently sold my mini PA (Fashionphile offered twice what I paid and I hardly use it) and my Neverfull GM in DA.


Whatttttttttt?! I love my DA mini PA but if I can get double the price, I may be willing to part with it. It's also too small to hold a phone so i'm just staring at it as it sits in my closet...


----------



## mrsinsyder

diamondsfrost said:


> Whatttttttttt?! I love my DA mini PA but if I can get double the price, I may be willing to part with it. It's also too small to hold a phone so i'm just staring at it as it sits in my closet...


LOL I liked mine too but not that much. Fashionphile is selling them for over $900 right now!!


----------



## diamondsfrost

mrsinsyder said:


> LOL I liked mine too but not that much. Fashionphile is selling them for over $900 right now!!


I just submitted mine for a quote. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Cocobeans12

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I like this but I don't carry it much maybe it needs a new home
> 
> View attachment 3686860


That frapp sure looks good


----------



## heytheredelilah

I sold my Preowned white Murakami multicolor pochette on fashionphile.  I know it’s a beautiful bag.  I admire it on other people but I felt like a clown wearing it due to all the colors.   I also sold my preowned mini HL speedy, because it was too small for my needs and felt it was too worn out for my taste.


----------



## SnowWhite92

mrsinsyder said:


> I'm considering selling my marine rouge pochette metis, but I can't decide so I'm holing for now. I recently sold my mini PA (Fashionphile offered twice what I paid and I hardly use it) and my Neverfull GM in DA.



Whaaaat? I was quoted at retail for my DE and Mono ones (only looking to sell one). And both are under 2 years old and in perfect condition. I turned them down since they were selling them for up to $900.


----------



## mrsinsyder

SnowWhite92 said:


> Whaaaat? I was quoted at retail for my DE and Mono ones (only looking to sell one). And both are under 2 years old and in perfect condition. I turned them down since they were selling them for up to $900.


They gave me $615 and I’d bought it before the last price increase thankfully.


----------



## SnowWhite92

Wow! I was at 300 for the mono and 350 for the DE. Congrats!


----------



## TuppenceTommy

Iluvhaute said:


> I didn't purchase the zippy compact and now it's sold out,maybe discontinued. I think that would be my perfect wallet


I am totally agree with you. I am so regretful that I didn’t purchase ZCW .


----------



## Sunfall77

Musing on whether to sell a French purse in rouge fauviste vernis...I loved it so much when I got it and it was my first LV, grad gift to myself, but I've since downsized to zcp and haven't used it in years...but the French purse wallet is discontinued and afraid of regretting if I sell it !


----------



## diamondsfrost

mrsinsyder said:


> LOL I liked mine too but not that much. Fashionphile is selling them for over $900 right now!!



No such luck unfortunately. This is in excellent condition, barely used.


----------



## lv_katie

diamondsfrost said:


> No such luck unfortunately. This is in excellent condition, barely used.
> 
> View attachment 4797257



I got a similar quote a year ago.  I did decide to take the store credit option which bumped it up to 330 back (so about the same I paid with tax).  

They sold it for 445 ish I think, excellent condition.

I dont regret selling it since I didnt lose anything on it and the DA just didnt work for me.  

Would be great to have an enormous quote though!


----------



## mrs.JC

Had a hard time letting this one go but the 35 just sits unused now, even before Covid. Thankfully my mom is the buyer and I know she’ll love and use it well.


----------



## Bumbles

mrs.JC said:


> View attachment 4798216
> 
> 
> Had a hard time letting this one go but the 35 just sits unused now, even before Covid. Thankfully my mom is the buyer and I know she’ll love and use it well.


That’s the best type of sells. Easy and stress free!


----------



## Bumbles

I’m thinking of letting go of my pochette Volga Chapman as I don’t use it much these days. Prefer something crossbody and hands free. But not sure if I would regret it so am still undecided.


----------



## patty_o

I really needed to downsize my collection (cause I have a couple new ones coming - OTG tote, and preordering the Black Speedy BB).

I submitted the following to Yoogi's and Fashionphile:
Nano Noe - I was very excited about this, used it a couple of times, but I gravitate towards the Nano Speedy more.
PA Damier Azur - It was nice to have both the Mono and DA (this was when I knew I was a very lucky girl), but I found that I use the Mono more, and this just sits unused. 
Noe BB Damier Azur - I really like this a lot, but crossbody-wise, I use more of my Nano Speedy, MPA Kaki, or Pochette Metis. Also I hated worrying about color transfer and all that vachetta. 
Neverfull MM Damier Ebene - still on the fence on this one, cause this is the good ol' reliable, but I have On The Go MM coming soon. 
(non-LV) Chanel PST Black Caviar - Bought this preloved, and this was my first Chanel. But I just could not get into this.


----------



## jennarlt

Favorite MM.  I replaced it with a Pochette Metis and its love, haha!


----------



## onlyk

SnowWhite92 said:


> Wow! I was at 300 for the mono and 350 for the DE. Congrats!


You can easily sell them for at least double on your own


----------



## lv_katie

jennarlt said:


> Favorite MM.  I replaced it with a Pochette Metis and its love, haha!


I did the same !  Sometimes I wish I kept the favorite but if I had both of them in my closet... I think I would still grab the metis.


----------



## Bumbles

I’m thinking abt releasing the
- pochette Volga Chapman 
- key pouch vernis dune with Louis Vuitton plaque 
as I haven’t used them as much, and for the pochette Volga I tend to reach for crossbody bags when going out now. The key pouch vernis is still brand new and I have been scared to use it due to colour transfer.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## SnowWhite92

onlyk said:


> You can easily sell them for at least double on your own



For sure. I didn’t end up accepting either for that reason!


----------



## onlyk

Bumbles said:


> I’m thinking abt releasing the
> - pochette Volga Chapman
> - key pouch vernis dune with Louis Vuitton plaque
> as I haven’t used them as much, and for the pochette Volga I tend to reach for crossbody bags when going out now. The key pouch vernis is still brand new and I have been scared to use it due to colour transfer.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


depends on how much you are going to lose if to sell now


----------



## Iamminda

Bumbles said:


> I’m thinking abt releasing the
> - pochette Volga Chapman
> - key pouch vernis dune with Louis Vuitton plaque
> as I haven’t used them as much, and for the pochette Volga I tend to reach for crossbody bags when going out now. The key pouch vernis is still brand new and I have been scared to use it due to colour transfer.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



Hi Bumbles. I sold several vernis key pouches and vernis ZCPs due to color transfer or the potential of it.  I only have a couple vernis left.  I love love love how pretty they are but even though I am super careful with them, I got some color transfer on a light color ZCP (from stuff in my purse) and that just ruined it for me (I couldn’t stand looking at the side with the color transfer ). And I don’t know why but on my light color pieces, I noticed some miniscule black dots on them (not color transfer from anything, not sure if miniscule black dots can just appear on vernis suddenly). So I find it to be a little annoying/stressful to have those pieces. I am guessing you have had the dune key pouch for several years — if you haven’t used it by now, then it’s probably best to part with it. Good luck deciding .


----------



## Bumbles

onlyk said:


> depends on how much you are going to lose if to sell now


Yes true!


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> Hi Bumbles. I sold several vernis key pouches and vernis ZCPs due to color transfer or the potential of it.  I only have a couple vernis left.  I love love love how pretty they are but even though I am super careful with them, I got some color transfer on a light color ZCP (from stuff in my purse) and that just ruined it for me (I couldn’t stand looking at the side with the color transfer ). And I don’t know why but on my light color pieces, I noticed some miniscule black dots on them (not color transfer from anything, not sure if miniscule black dots can just appear on vernis suddenly). So I find it to be a little annoying/stressful to have those pieces. I am guessing you have had the dune key pouch for several years — if you haven’t used it by now, then it’s probably best to part with it. Good luck deciding .


Hi Iamminda! Yep, I’ve had it for several years and never used it. I bought it when it first came out, and it is such a gorgeous colour, and I was also going to buy the matching Alma bb vernis, but then I never had the heart to use if due to being scared of it getting dirty. And then I thought I better not buy the matching bag due to colour transfer and high maintenance. So I just have the Key pouch, but since Covid, been looking at my collection and seeing what I’m using and not, so am thinking maybe I should let it go to another better home and get some use out of it. I’m like you too, once the item has marks/stains I’m not keen on them either lol... thanks for the advice, I think im going to let it go soon.


----------



## Belgian22

I released my first ever LV the Antheia PM Noir back in Jan and picked up the carry it for my laptop. Releasing the mini luggage full size as I am not reaching for it as often. Considering the new Odeon PM instead.


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

I sold my Alma pm in Black epi leather and my Alma pm multicolor black , gorgeous bags but never worn them


----------



## JennMSU

I've been lurking in this thread for a bit. My Vernis Pomme Agenda PM was released and found a happy home. Now I'm debating on releasing both my Mono PA and Mono Wapity into the wild. I use my PA as a purse organizing pouch right now, but I really don't have to. For what I'm seeing online, the $250 or whatever I paid like 14 years ago, it might be worth it. Not sure on the Wapity. I use that to organize my tech accessories, but again, I don't have to. Decisions!


----------



## Merc4496

Released my neverfull GM in mono and got the onthego MM...I love it.


----------



## OCMomof3

A few months ago, I released my Artsy in DA.  I also have this bag in Mono and Empreinte. My husband had gifted me the Chanel 19 bag and I just couldn't rationalize the number of bags that I had.  I _love_ DA and still have the NF MM in this pattern -- my first LV bag -- and the Mini Pochette, Cosmetic GM, and key pouch in the pattern.  No regrets


----------



## Bumbles

Merc4496 said:


> Released my neverfull GM in mono and got the onthego MM...I love it.


Nice trade. I love the the OTG tote. Such a modern tote and so stunning and beautiful. Did you get reverse?


----------



## Bumbles

JennMSU said:


> I've been lurking in this thread for a bit. My Vernis Pomme Agenda PM was released and found a happy home. Now I'm debating on releasing both my Mono PA and Mono Wapity into the wild. I use my PA as a purse organizing pouch right now, but I really don't have to. For what I'm seeing online, the $250 or whatever I paid like 14 years ago, it might be worth it. Not sure on the Wapity. I use that to organize my tech accessories, but again, I don't have to. Decisions!


Yeah if you’re not using the items and find that the money can be spent on something else then by all means sell it. Just don’t get sellers remorse lol the wapity is a hot item and so cute so I imagine it will sell very fast


----------



## Merc4496

Bumbles said:


> Nice trade. I love the the OTG tote. Such a modern tote and so stunning and beautiful. Did you get reverse?


yes mono reverse. she's a beauty, definitely a head turner


----------



## JennMSU

Bumbles said:


> Yeah if you’re not using the items and find that the money can be spent on something else then by all means sell it. Just don’t get sellers remorse lol the wapity is a hot item and so cute so I imagine it will sell very fast



Seller’s remorse is exactly what I fear! Like, I loved these pieces for so long. Eeeek! I’ll keep noodling on it. Funny but when I bought the Wapity, I could fit my then Razr flip phone in it! Now there is no chance of a phone fitting in it!


----------



## sundreamer

I'm 90% sure I am releasing my Speedy B 30 DE. It's just too large for a crossbody or shoulder bag. On days where I carry more, I just prefer a Neverfull.


----------



## LittleStar88

Sperone backpack in DA. It is gorgeous it but haven’t used it once since purchased in March. I’ve found that I’m using smaller bags now.


----------



## onlyk

sundreamer said:


> I'm 90% sure I am releasing my Speedy B 30 DE. It's just too large for a crossbody or shoulder bag. On days where I carry more, I just prefer a Neverfull.


I have Speedy b 30 DE too, Speedy b 30, Speedy 30 in DE print is like Gold, once you sold it, may not be able to find one in good condition to buy back at the price you sold it for.


----------



## sundreamer

onlyk said:


> I have Speedy b 30 DE too, Speedy b 30, Speedy 30 in DE print is like Gold, once you sold it, may not be able to find one in good condition to buy back at the price you sold it for.



I know, I am 10% conflicted because I know the price will increase in the future, and at one point in time I did love this bag. But I'm the kind of person that can't stand having expensive pieces in my wardrobe that I no longer reach for.


----------



## Bijans

NeoNoe black / monogram.. to help fund the Odeon Mm .. just don’t love it ! I have the neonoe in DE print . It also works only as a shoulder bag for me so I wanted a good crossbody.


----------



## Weagle1294

My Estrela NM in Coquelicot. I just don’t carry it. It’s practically brand new.


----------



## Weagle1294

Iluvhaute said:


> I just saw last night a few PM on Fashionphile! I'm am currently undecided about my wallet situation. I have a Sarah compact. While it's small enough, but has room for all my things, I just HATE how my bills are always folded. I don't think I'll ever find my holy grail wallet.



LV hasn‘t really released any great wallets in the past few years.  Even though I have one or two, I don’t like the Zippy because I like the wallets that fully open, but there are not really any other roomy choices.  I like to be able to carry everything!  I do like the Zippy organizer, though.  What is your Holy Grail wallet?


----------



## JadaStormy

My world tour speedyb 30. I bought it pre-loved and was able to sell it for a profit. I am finding I prefer smaller bags. I really hope they release the my world tour in 25. I would buy it for sure, I love the black trim with monogram.


----------



## Chrismin

speedy epi 30 black w phw
was my first bag i bought after i had a real job --but havent been using it much
and i find the opening inconvenient for reaching in / out


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

My speedy b25 and some SLG. My Azur Pochette a little Chanel. Just down sizing in general. Releasing items that never make rotation.
My Bumbag... maybe, 50/50 on that one


----------



## JesseTdot

I have quite a few items I want to release into the wild. Mini pochette DA, speedy 35 DE, micro pochette monogram illustre. The list goes on and on. I’m just terrified with all the scam artists out there and horror stories I have read in the facebook groups. I just really hate having so many pieces in my closet not getting used.


----------



## nladxo

I'm thinking of releasing my Keepall 60 & Speedy 30 (the first ever LV I bought) I haven't touched my 30 in about 5 years now since I'm more of a crossbody bag gal now & just can't justify keeping it anymore if I don't use it. I haven't touched my Keepall 60 since last year. That was definitely was an impulse buy when I bought it 4 years ago.


----------



## Louisgyal37

I’m releasing my bumbag. Purchased it 2 months ago, never used it, and can’t get the world tour version out of my head. Time to follow my instincts..


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Just sold my Iena mm mono to fashionphile. Never sold before so didn’t know what to expect. Their customer service was great. They made me a very good offer and it was a smooth transaction. Would definitely use them again


----------



## daisychainz

Favorite MM mono


----------



## travelbliss

Had to send the cute petite Sac Plat back until LV makes it grow big enough to list it as a _bag_ rather than a "*small leather good*" !!


----------



## Scooch

JesseTdot said:


> I have quite a few items I want to release into the wild. Mini pochette DA, speedy 35 DE, micro pochette monogram illustre. The list goes on and on. I’m just terrified with all the scam artists out there and horror stories I have read in the facebook groups. I just really hate having so many pieces in my closet not getting used.



I had the same fear until I found a great consignment shop. they post on social media all the items for sale, so I can track my items. She gives me a great price and a fair cut, and I don’t have to deal with being the seller or shipping nightmares!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

I haven’t used my Bumbag so she’s getting released. The hard part is pick the sticker for a world tour. I have been thinking about this forever! 
1 sticker on the back? 3 stickers? Which ones? I have commitment issues. I am also parting with some SLGs as I don’t rotate through like I should. They need to see the light of day.


----------



## Louisgyal37

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> I haven’t used my Bumbag so she’s getting released. The hard part is pick the sticker for a world tour. I have been thinking about this forever!
> 1 sticker on the back? 3 stickers? Which ones? I have commitment issues. I am also parting with some SLGs as I don’t rotate through like I should. They need to see the light of day.
> View attachment 4833928


I just sold my brand new bumbag to FP as they offered retail price. I couldn’t get my mind off the world tour version too.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Louisgyal37 said:


> I just sold my brand new bumbag to FP as they offered retail price. I couldn’t get my mind off the world tour version too.


Thank you for the tip


----------



## Jennshef

My pontheium pm in noir


----------



## MokeyLV

I recently sold:
DE NF MM - I hated the stiffness of the bag, especially the straps
DA Totally MM - it started looking dated to me and I had too many totes anyway
Mono Speedy B 25 - not sure why, but I never reached for it
Mono Delightful PM - seemed dated to me and never used it


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Closet purge continues with Pochette Accessories in Azur and Mono Bumbag. I’m steadily letting go of anything I don’t use. On may to a minimalist collection. SLGs too


----------



## Bijans

I just released a Chanel medium rock flap bag and a Neonoe in black .. just felt boring . I had a neonoe in cherry berry I kept that one . I didn’t need two ! I did buy a Odeon mm to replace the Neonoe in black .. love it !


----------



## PinotHeels&Bags

I’m debating releasing my round coin purse, Helene wallet, and Pochette Accessories with crossbody strap....


----------



## jill39

Considering releasing a few bags into the wild--the graceful as I like that the odeon zips closed, the small v tote--as I never used it don't know why, the multi pochette--don't reach for it ever,  and a few SLGs.  But I don't want to have seller's regret--which I have had so I'm just not sure yet!


----------



## Kitty157

JesseTdot said:


> I have quite a few items I want to release into the wild. Mini pochette DA, speedy 35 DE, micro pochette monogram illustre. The list goes on and on. I’m just terrified with all the scam artists out there and horror stories I have read in the facebook groups. I just really hate having so many pieces in my closet not getting used.


Me too!  I want to downsize but I am so afraid to sell online because of all the scams out there. I hear so many people selling and am wondering where are they selling. I’m in Canada and don’t have too many options it seems. eBay scares me.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

I’m releasing my 6 key and a few Chanel pieces  



the downsizing continues.. and so does the buying


----------



## mrs.JC

I sold my 6-key holder.  I don't have many keys to begin with and decided to go back to my trusty cles.


----------



## Kdiamond55

I recently sold my pochette metis, which makes me sad because I stalked it for months before buying (I got the one with the braided handle). I used it ONCE. I just found it to be too boxy on my petite frame and I didn't like having to open it with two fingers. In this day and age where I'm not putting my bags down in any cart I need easy bags with quick grabbing ability.


----------



## thkred

Kdiamond55 said:


> I recently sold my pochette metis, which makes me sad because I stalked it for months before buying (I got the one with the braided handle). I used it ONCE. I just found it to be too boxy on my petite frame and I didn't like having to open it with two fingers. In this day and age where I'm not putting my bags down in any cart I need easy bags with quick grabbing ability.


I sold my reverse PM...I just rarely used it and the open and close annoyed the heck out of me.  I also could never figure out where I was "stuffing"items...too many compartments to put things in.


----------



## thkred

mrs.JC said:


> I sold my 6-key holder.  I don't have many keys to begin with and decided to go back to my trusty cles.


I keep debating selling this item.  I literally use is for a mail box key and the rest of the keys I really never use.  My car fob is on a smaller LV key chain.


----------



## MiaKing

I released my zippy coin purse into the wild or into the FP  I ended up just putting all of my cards in 1 compartment (always in rush) and the rest were not used at all. I decided to get key pouch for the purpose of wallet and so far I'm very happy  maybe I'll get card holder as well, but do I need it?


----------



## txstats

Pochette Metis, Boite Chapeau Souple MM, Speedy B 25, and Passport Cover. It was a tough decision, but I hardly ever reach for them anymore


----------



## BowieFan1971

Just sold a Tribeca DE to buy a Papillon 30 DE over the weekend. The Tribeca was so pretty....sleek and elegant. But she was just not deep enough and a little more formal looking than I have been dressing. I LOVE my new Pap...perfect size/depth and a little more fun. She is a much better fit for me!


----------



## maggiesze1

Just bought the Pink Clapton backpack..so, since I have a one in one out rule, probably my Sperone BB will have to go..just don't like the darkening on the vachetta and am also worried the DA canvas will yellow...


----------



## Scooch

Just let go of my zippy wallet in monogram. I scaled down to the Victorine wallet and love it so the large wallet had to go.


----------



## SWlife

txstats said:


> Pochette Metis, Boite Chapeau Souple MM, Speedy B 25, and Passport Cover. It was a tough decision, but I hardly ever reach for them anymore


You let some HG’s go!
I have the Boite as well.  I’ve only carried her once but I love her.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Just let go of Pochette metis monogram and Gracefull mm DE. Montaigne bb monogram is questionable as I may regret that one..


----------



## BowieFan1971

My Saint Jacques....to make room (and help pay for) for a Alma PM DE


----------



## Weknow

My nano speedy. I just don’t think I will get much use out of it.


----------



## PinotHeels&Bags

Debating the Bum Bag, Noe BB, Helene wallet, and Round Coin Purse.


----------



## karylicious

My Favorite MM.. love her but never use her because of the vachetta... don’t want to get it dirty


----------



## TangerineKandy

karylicious said:


> My Favorite MM.. love her but never use her because of the vachetta... don’t want to get it dirty


Honestly, don't stress about vachetta. Just wet the vachetta with a white damp cloth, set it in the sun for a bit. I did this and have spilled water on my vachetta,  been misted by rain and Niagara Falls and it now has afairly even patina! (Pochette Metis) the front tab has a water mark but even that is merging with the rest of the patina.


----------



## mtstmichel

karylicious said:


> My Favorite MM.. love her but never use her because of the vachetta... don’t want to get it dirty


Just like getting the first ding on a new car, it will hurt but then you will use it without care afterwards.


----------



## LittleStar88

The Escale pareo stole. It’s gorgeous but I’ll never wear it.


----------



## theprettymiss

Im debating on getting rid of my DE Keypouch eventually. Currently I use it as a “wallet” with a few cards + my key fob on the chain.

The pouch itself is really sturdy and well made BUT I find it annoying sometimes, Lol.

I dislike having the chain dangling outside of the pouch and I also find the chain gets in the way inside the pouch w/ cards.

Not sure if Id just be better off with a card holder or maybe a 4 ring but I barely have any keys.


----------



## SWlife

karylicious said:


> My Favorite MM.. love her but never use her because of the vachetta... don’t want to get it dirty


Boy, that bag is highly sought after right now. You’ll get top dollar for it!


----------



## karylicious

SWlife said:


> Boy, that bag is highly sought after right now. You’ll get top dollar for it!



And it’s like new.. sticker still on the plate...
But since I’m in Canada and I cannot ship to the Us without insurance costing me an arm and a leg here.. I’ll have to wait til I can cross the border to have access to USPS before putting her up for adoption..


----------



## onlyk

karylicious said:


> And it’s like new.. sticker still on the plate...
> But since I’m in Canada and I cannot ship to the Us without insurance costing me an arm and a leg here.. I’ll have to wait til I can cross the border to have access to USPS before putting her up for adoption..


why not just selling it in Canada? There are many people all over the place looking for this bag


----------



## karylicious

onlyk said:


> why not just selling it in Canada? There are many people all over the place looking for this bag



Do you have Canadian sites where I could list?


----------



## SedonaRocks

My multi pochette with Khaki strap.  I bought it a few months ago and have not used it.  Honestly, wish I could return it to the boutique but I am outside of the return window


----------



## LuxePup

karylicious said:


> And it’s like new.. sticker still on the plate...
> But since I’m in Canada and I cannot ship to the Us without insurance costing me an arm and a leg here.. I’ll have to wait til I can cross the border to have access to USPS before putting her up for adoption..



I imagine your bag is gorgeous


----------



## karylicious

LuxePup said:


> I imagine your bag is gorgeous



It is. I love her so much., so much so I don’t want her dirty.. so she sleeps in her bag... a lot...


----------



## LuxePup

karylicious said:


> It is. I love her so much., so much so I don’t want her dirty.. so she sleeps in her bag... a lot...


That’s how I feel about my KeepAll 55 in eclipse. I love her too much so I keep it in a dust bag and her original box. I’ve only taken her on a trip once.


----------



## onlyk

karylicious said:


> It is. I love her so much., so much so I don’t want her dirty.. so she sleeps in her bag... a lot...


hahahaha, I'm like you, if the bag is too new, I just can't use it!! Crazy you know


----------



## Scarlett67

I released my Bucket GM. It’s gorgeous bag and normally I am a sucker for a bucket bag but I just didn’t feel the love on this.

Im also considering releasing the bucket pouch which I had purchased separately, and my Epi Viennois.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Scarlett67 said:


> I released my Bucket GM. It’s gorgeous bag and normally I am a sucker for a bucket bag but I just didn’t feel the love on this.
> 
> Im also considering releasing the bucket pouch which I had purchased separately, and my Epi Viennois.


I love my Bucket GM...I will never let it go.


----------



## Kitty157

karylicious said:


> Do you have Canadian sites where I could list?


When you find out please let me know. I have a lot of bags that I want to sell too but I can’t find anywhere other than eBay Canada to do it.


----------



## jelly-baby

Just sold my reverse Pochette Metis.  I thought I wanted it for sooooo long but once it was in my possession, it was just another bag.  I much prefer my preloved medium Pandora I recently bought. This was a spur of the moment purchase and I had never looked at Givenchy bags previously. I think I am better with bags that I happen upon rather than covet.


----------



## Diorlvlover

Kitty157 said:


> When you find out please let me know. I have a lot of bags that I want to sell too but I can’t find anywhere other than eBay Canada to do it.


You could use lovethatbagetc.com


----------



## Diorlvlover

I just said goodbye to my epi alma and vernis sunset boulevard in pomme. I'm having second thoughts about the sunset boulevard but they're fleeting. I know I won't use the SB as much as I think I would especially now that I don't go out anymore.


----------



## LVLovingLady

Diorlvlover said:


> I just said goodbye to my epi alma and vernis sunset boulevard in pomme. I'm having second thoughts about the sunset boulevard but they're fleeting. I know I won't use the SB as much as I think I would especially now that I don't go out anymore.



Hi there - I am curious... where are you that you don't go out anymore?  I shared a little heartache for you over the Sunset Boulevard.  I hope the reason you are not going out anymore is not due to the Covid situation in your area.


----------



## mumar_k

I sold my Chanel Pst to fashionphile to buy the MPA.


----------



## Dany_37

Not a darn thing ...my collection of bags is just where I want it as soon as I can get the Nano Speedy.


----------



## Lizzys

Mono Totally PM.  
I only used it 5 or 6 times and it looks perfectly new.  Hard decision but it is best to let it go so someone can enjoy it!


----------



## TXLVlove

Sold my gm bucket bag and speedy 30 DE.  Put the funds towards a Pre-loved Montaigne mm.  Very happy with the decision.  Although I’m craving some more DE in my life. Does this addiction ever stop?


----------



## mrs.JC

TXLVlove said:


> Does this addiction ever stop?



No


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

LRG said:


> I find myself gravitating toward shoulder bags and not using my top handle bags. While I have a strap for my Alma, it’s still not a bag I reach for. Anytime I would grab the Alma, I end up grabbing my Chanel Jumbo instead.
> 
> I really try to limit how much is in my closet so I tend to part with things that I don’t use frequently. It’s such a gorgeous classic bag, but I feel guilty that it just sits unused in my closet. The only things really holding me back from selling it are keeping it for a little variety and what I expect to be very low resale value even though it’s only a few years old and in excellent condition.





asvalentine22 said:


> A small profit, I chose to sell outright instead of consign. I used Ann’s Fabulous Finds, but Fashionphile offered me almost the same exact amount. AFF pays faster. I definitely don’t think it’s worth $3400 but I saw Fashionphile selling for that too. I don’t think they’ll be as in demand next year, so if you’re not in love with yours definitely get some quotes!



AFF is fantastic. I actually know her. Really lovey forthcoming lady. Very knowledgeable and down to earth.


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

Puglet Lover said:


> Wow - you got some great bargains



They’re out there. I shop the way the OP does. It takes patience. A lot of it. And for me, I always have a hard line in place price wise. I won’t cross it. I have to know that if it’s for my personal collection, if I choose to sell it I’ll make money. And if it’s a project bag I plan on flipping, I need to make money as well. It really is a discipline game though. Picked up a noir epi speedy a week ago with lock and key for a BO of $250. It arrived, I conditioned it and shined up the metal and it’s perfection. I’d sold one years back and regretted not keeping it. Took me years to find one at the price-point and condition I wanted. I love it all the more though.


----------



## BowieFan1971

GucciLouisFendiOhMy said:


> They’re out there. I shop the way the OP does. It takes patience. A lot of it. And for me, I always have a hard line in place price wise. I won’t cross it. I have to know that if it’s for my personal collection, if I choose to sell it I’ll make money. And if it’s a project bag I plan on flipping, I need to make money as well. It really is a discipline game though. Picked up a noir epi speedy a week ago with lock and key for a BO of $250. It arrived, I conditioned it and shined up the metal and it’s perfection. I’d sold one years back and regretted not keeping it. Took me years to find one at the price-point and condition I wanted. I love it all the more though.


I am the same.


----------



## Diorlvlover

LVLovingLady said:


> Hi there - I am curious... where are you that you don't go out anymore?  I shared a little heartache for you over the Sunset Boulevard.  I hope the reason you are not going out anymore is not due to the Covid situation in your area.


For the past few years I'd use the SB once a year for a fancy Christmas party and last year I took my Chanel mini instead. I'd rather have things in my closet that I use frequently. Even my daughter said she doesn't see herself using it and the decision was made.


----------



## SWlife

I just released several items, one of which was my Rolex oyster datejust. I realized I’d gotten a year and a half out of it and I wasn’t enjoying it anymore. I’d rather wear a watch I don’t have to think about. Also sent off 5 LV bags. I really want to cull the hoard. I figure I’ll get 6 mortgage payments out of this. No regrets.


----------



## daisychainz

I am trying to sell a favorite. My bf bought me one but I already owned it. So one has to go. I have been waiting for closer to the holidays to sell one off, that's it, just one LV!


----------



## jill39

I’m thinking of letting my Neo noe in pink/monogram.  I like the way it looks—but I find it to be annoying.  The strings always get in the way.  So I end up reaching for my graceful which is much easier...


----------



## jill39

cajhingle said:


> I just let go of my ‘scam bag’ the multi pochette in khaki. Didn’t like the ‘paper thin’ monogram and bad workmanship of the bag. I felt scammed by all these influencers.



I’m thinking of letting this go as well. Did anyone else let this bag go?


----------



## PinotHeels&Bags

Debating selling my bum bag and getting a DE Speedy 25 B.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

thesassyrealist said:


> Debating selling my bum bag and getting a DE Speedy 25 B.


Are you able to keep the bum bag and purchase a Speedy B25 DE? Both bag, its functions and look are different. I know you are not asking for advice, lol, but just a thought.


----------



## Kellyd

My Epi Petit Noe in Lilac.  This bag has been a workhorse the past 4 1/2 years since I bought it used.  I'm looking to fund an SLG for now, and I'll probably buy a full sized Noe in the coming months.  I already have a Monogram Petit Noe that I barely use since it was purchased new in 2015.


----------



## PinotHeels&Bags

ILOVENOVA said:


> Are you able to keep the bum bag and purchase a Speedy B25 DE? Both bag, its functions and look are different. I know you are not asking for advice, lol, but just a thought.



I think I would get more use out of a Speedy B 25 than I do w/ the Bum Bag. I found it’s more trendy.....


----------



## BowieFan1971

thesassyrealist said:


> I think I would get more use out of a Speedy B 25 than I do w/ the Bum Bag. I found it’s more trendy.....



Bum bags are already on the way out and best to sell it before it goes the route of the mullet. It wasn’t long ago that bum bags were called Danny packs and were considered laughable and in bad taste. Speedys transcend trends and will always resell quickly and easily.


----------



## karylicious

Just put my favorite Mm up for adoption...


----------



## Tinn3rz

Cleaned out my LV collection. I’ve re-homed a Sonatine, Mono Eva, DE Speedy 30, Vernis Alma PM. I’ll be keeping all my SLGs and a pochette metis, a Neverfull MM, a steamer backpack and a keepall bandolier. Nothing has caught my eye in years. Maybe I’ll re-add a speedy, but probably a SC if I can find the one I missed out on.


----------



## nicole0612

I am releasing a maps collection damier graphite sling bag. I am debating whether to send to Fashionphile or sell it myself. 
I think I will add another alma next.


----------



## ilec

Faith43 said:


> My Alma BB in DE. Perfect condition except one small scratch, bottom left. And I am keeping my personalized clochette. It just doesn't work for me. I like a big opening like on my Iena and Siena. Always seems to grab my rings when I stick hand inside to grab something. Maybe with time it would loosen up some but right now, it bugs me. Only used less than a couple dozen times. Oh well.



Were you able to find a buyer without the clochette attached?


----------



## purply-sky

lv_katie said:


> I did the same !  Sometimes I wish I kept the favorite but if I had both of them in my closet... I think I would still grab the metis.


 I am debating whether to sell my favorite mm in mono for the same reason. My pochette Métis serves a similar purpose and it fits more .... decisions decisions


----------



## realtor2007

I am releasing my Iena MM in Damier Ebene, Made in France and my Graceful MM in Damier Ebene (brand new), Made in France.


----------



## LV_4ever

jill39 said:


> I’m thinking of letting my Neo noe in pink/monogram.  I like the way it looks—but I find it to be annoying.  The strings always get in the way.  So I end up reaching for my graceful which is much easier...


I sold my pink neonoe earlier this year. It was a a cute lightweight bag, but I also found it annoying to use.


----------



## jill39

I’ve decided to let go 3 more LVs. Only keeping what works for me.


----------



## TangerineKandy

jill39 said:


> I’ve decided to let go 3 more LVs. Only keeping what works for me.


What 3 are you letting go?


----------



## LemonDrop

I am really considering letting go of my 2015 Speedy 25.  The only reason I hold onto her is the incredible honey patina I worked on for years. And quite possibly my 2019 Graceful PM. I am kind of waiting to see how life is after the pandemic but I truly think I am done with them.


----------



## jill39

TangerineKandy said:


> What 3 are you letting go?


The Pochette Metis—don’t reach for it—the lock annoys me, a speedy 30b—too big, and finally the multi Pochette.  Thought about letting that one go before, but didn’t finally decide until now.  The style just doesn’t work for me.


----------



## realtor2007

I am releasing Iena MM in DE.


----------



## aussiebae

The new Montsouris Empreinte Leather Noir backpack is going.  I thought it was what I wanted but after 3 months have decided it is not.  Not sure what I am going to get next.


----------



## aussiebae

SWlife said:


> I just released several items, one of which was my Rolex oyster datejust. I realized I’d gotten a year and a half out of it and I wasn’t enjoying it anymore. I’d rather wear a watch I don’t have to think about. Also sent off 5 LV bags. I really want to cull the hoard. I figure I’ll get 6 mortgage payments out of this. No regrets.
> 
> 
> Where are you finding best way to sell?   I have yet to sell a bag been hoarding them in a closet for no good reason


----------



## SWlife

I sell through someone here in the States. She charges me 15% and she’s got a huge following. The items sell literally within 30 minutes or less of her posting them on Instagram and she pays me immediately.


----------



## southlake01

SWlife said:


> I sell through someone here in the States. She charges me 15% and she’s got a huge following. The items sell literally within 30 minutes or less of her posting them on Instagram and she pays me immediately.



Are you able to share her name? I'd like to sell my Gracefull MM.


----------



## Talinder

This weekend I decided to sell my DA Artsy even though it was the first LV I fell in love with. It’s too big for me and was never comfortable to carry due to not being the shoulder bag I wanted it to be. 

I’m thinking of trying Fashionphile or Ann’s Fabulous Finds for the first time but am open to other recommendations.


----------



## img

jill39 said:


> The Pochette Metis—don’t reach for it—the lock annoys me, a speedy 30b—too big, and finally the multi Pochette.  Thought about letting that one go before, but didn’t finally decide until now.  The style just doesn’t work for me.


I am thinking of buying the pochette metis but the clasp is what’s holding me back. I love the style otherwise.  I used to own a St Germaine in empriente (same clasp) and sold it because the clasp annoyed me.


----------



## Kitsune711

I'd like to release a bag I have back into the wild but I'm afraid of getting banned for selling the item and I'm not sure what the best route would be for selling either.


----------



## aussiebae

I have quotes from Fashionphile and Yoogis Closet which vary in prices.  FP is 1750 and YC is 1530 somewhat of a difference.  I have requested quotes from AFF and another IG resell shop.  Good luck with your sales...


----------



## southlake01

I have decided to release my Graceful MM. I bought both the Neverfull and Graceful at the same time 3 years ago. I used the Graceful for just 3-4 months, then switched to the Neverfull and never switched back. My MIL bought the Graceful right after I did and now I can't look at the bag without thinking of her bag. Also, I tried it on again recently and the thick strap kept slipping off my shoulder.


----------



## EveyB

Could someone here recommend a safe way to sell an item in Europe? Thank you!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

I am releasing my never used Fendi DotCom in pink. It’s on TRR now. I am just not a chain strap kind of gal. This was my second or third bag with a chain strap and I just cannot warm to it.


----------



## Four Tails

Since I purchased it last February, I have never used my monogram PM. It has been in its box for a year and the retail price has already gone up $220. Just out of curiosity, I submitted it to Yoogi's Closet for a quote and got a super lowball direct buyout range of $1,230 - $1,335 and a consignment range of $1,335 - $1,435. I declined so fast I had to go back to screen shot the joke.

I will hang on to the monogram for another few price increases. The bag is great, I just prefer my reverse PM more because it's completely carefree and a little bit different.


----------



## Tropezienne

EveyB said:


> Could someone here recommend a safe way to sell an item in Europe? Thank you!


Vestiaire Collective but I believe fees are high. If you have a luxury consignment store near you that’s what I’d recommend. Usually the fees are lower.


----------



## Tropezienne

Four Tails said:


> Since I purchased it last February, I have never used my monogram PM. It has been in its box for a year and the retail price has already gone up $220. Just out of curiosity, I submitted it to Yoogi's Closet for a quote and got a super lowball direct buyout range of $1,230 - $1,335 and a consignment range of $1,335 - $1,435. I declined so fast I had to go back to screen shot the joke.
> 
> I will hang on to the monogram for another few price increases. The bag is great, I just prefer my reverse PM more because it's completely carefree and a little bit different.


The issue is that these platforms take such a huge cut and unless your piece is super rare and in high demand it just won’t sell at retail price (or more). So the seller is the one taking the hit. Try and sell privately or find a local consignment store with lower fees.

The maths is simple:
- pre-loved luxury bags that hold their value well usually sell at a 30-35% discount on retail
- selling platforms take 20-25% commission

That’s why you see bags listed on the pre-loved market at retail price or more.

You can try and wait but you gamble that your bag will still be popular in the future...


----------



## EveyB

Tropezienne said:


> Vestiaire Collective but I believe fees are high. If you have a luxury consignment store near you that’s what I’d recommend. Usually the fees are lower.


Thank you!


----------



## Four Tails

Tropezienne said:


> The issue is that these platforms take such a huge cut and unless your piece is super rare and in high demand it just won’t sell at retail price (or more). So the seller is the one taking the hit. Try and sell privately or find a local consignment store with lower fees.
> 
> The maths is simple:
> - pre-loved luxury bags that hold their value well usually sell at a 30-35% discount on retail
> - selling platforms take 20-25% commission
> 
> That’s why you see bags listed on the pre-loved market at retail price or more.
> 
> You can try and wait but you gamble that your bag will still be popular in the future...


I am familiar with the process. The numbers you quote are a bit off and variable between sites, but generally in the ballpark. I have sent several items to Fashionphile over the last ten years and I understand commission cuts and buyouts, as well as how they have changed over time. Thank you though.

As mentioned in my post, I still like the bag and I'm not actually motivated to sell for any reason now. No need to source a buyer. I was just curious to see what Yoogi's Closet would offer. No need to "gamble." The bag is not hurting anyone sitting my closet.


----------



## img

Four Tails said:


> Since I purchased it last February, I have never used my monogram PM. It has been in its box for a year and the retail price has already gone up $220. Just out of curiosity, I submitted it to Yoogi's Closet for a quote and got a super lowball direct buyout range of $1,230 - $1,335 and a consignment range of $1,335 - $1,435. I declined so fast I had to go back to screen shot the joke.
> 
> I will hang on to the monogram for another few price increases. The bag is great, I just prefer my reverse PM more because it's completely carefree and a little bit different.


Try Fashionphile.  Their quotes are almost always higher than Yoogi's.


----------



## Loriad

img said:


> Try Fashionphile.  Their quotes are almost always higher than Yoogi's.


And if it's too low on Fashionphile, you can let it expire and resubmit it. I've done that and it's come back higher. Not a lot higher, but higher.


----------



## Tropezienne

Four Tails said:


> I am familiar with the process. The numbers you quote are a bit off and variable between sites, but generally in the ballpark. I have sent several items to Fashionphile over the last ten years and I understand commission cuts and buyouts, as well as how they have changed over time. Thank you though.
> 
> As mentioned in my post, I still like the bag and I'm not actually motivated to sell for any reason now. No need to source a buyer. I was just curious to see what Yoogi's Closet would offer. No need to "gamble." The bag is not hurting anyone sitting my closet.


Totally keep it if you can! I suppose more people would resell if they could get close to the purchase price. I'm not sure I would because I don't tend to buy things that don't work for me but I sure have bags that are sitting in the closet. Though that's more to do with the lack of occasion rather than the bag not working for me.


----------



## ditzydi

I was able to get the mini pochette in DA a few weeks ago but sent it back today after I found a multicolor pochette accessories on Fashionphile last night.  I was torn because I have never had anything in DA but it was too small for my stuff and I know the multicolor PA would get used way more.  Now I just need to decide if I want to keep the mini pochette in de I managed to order online before Christmas.  Decisions.


----------



## paula3boys

Fashionphile is a joke. They quoted $150 on a new key pouch that they are selling for $385-560. No, that is not a typo, some of the key pouches (canvas) are selling that high on their site. They lowball people trying to rehome their items quite often.


----------



## bulabalabibi

Ahhhh...... goodbye~~ We've enjoyed our time together (some more than others), but it's now time to part our ways


----------



## bergafer3

My vintage mm backpack in amazing condition, hope the new owner loves and wears her


----------



## scorpio69

jill39 said:


> The Pochette Metis—don’t reach for it—the lock annoys me, a speedy 30b—too big, and finally the multi Pochette.  Thought about letting that one go before, but didn’t finally decide until now.  The style just doesn’t work for me.


Hi, did you sell your pochette Métis? Iam in the market to buy one but am so scared of fakes.


----------



## jill39

scorpio69 said:


> Hi, did you sell your pochette Métis? Iam in the market to buy one but am so scared of fakes.


Yup I sold it fashionphile


----------



## scorpio69

jill39 said:


> Yup I sold it fashionphile


Thanks for replying!


----------



## Brittnee89

I'm currently contemplating whether I should sell or keep my Damier Azur studded Zoe Wallet. I'm concerned that it will look worn and dirty over time due to the light colored exterior and interior. I also already have a Zippy Coin Purse, a Card Holder, a Clemence Wallet, and 3 Key Pouches that I also use to hold cards and cash, so I feel like I have enough items that serve the same/similar purpose. I'm having an internal conflict about it due it's beauty and the fact that it was a limited edition piece that would probably be difficult to obtain again if I had buyer's remorse. At the same time, I'm afraid to use it because I don't want it to look dingy with use over time. I guess I'll just hold onto it for the time being until I either feel like I can't be without it or I wouldn't suffer from buyer's remorse if I let it go.


----------



## Loriad

Brittnee89 said:


> I'm currently contemplating whether I should sell or keep my Damier Azur studded Zoe Wallet. I'm concerned that it will look worn and dirty over time due to the light colored exterior and interior. I also already have a Zippy Coin Purse, a Card Holder, a Clemence Wallet, and 3 Key Pouches that I also use to hold cards and cash, so I feel like I have enough items that serve the same/similar purpose. I'm having an internal conflict about it due it's beauty and the fact that it was a limited edition piece that would probably be difficult to obtain again if I had buyer's remorse. At the same time, I'm afraid to use it because I don't want it to look dingy with use over time. I guess I'll just hold onto it for the time being until I either feel like I can't be without it or I wouldn't suffer from buyer's remorse if I let it go.


Keep it! U will regret it!


----------



## Brittnee89

Loriad said:


> Keep it! U will regret it!



At this time, I'm leaning more towards keeping it. I don't think anyone should let go of something that may be difficult to obtain again if you don't feel 100% comfortable letting it go.


----------



## Loriad

Brittnee89 said:


> At this time, I'm leaning more towards keeping it. I don't think anyone should let go of something that may be difficult to obtain again if you don't feel 100% comfortable letting it go.


100%. I've been there and it's a mistake. You will know if you're ready.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

I think my neverfull mono mm. I don’t think I will use it again since I also have a neverfull in Azur...


----------



## Sibelle

With all the steady price increases and even classic LV items difficult to get I am just too scared to sell anything. A few years ago I thought if I sell something I can always buy it again if I have regrets. But now I just want to hold on to my bags even if I don´t use them  . For example I have been contemplating to sell my Favorite MM in DA for years, but now it´s not available anymore and I just don´t feel comfortable selling it. It´s a lovely bag after all, but rarely used by me.


----------



## onlyk

Sibelle said:


> With all the steady price increases and even classic LV items difficult to get I am just too scared to sell anything. A few years ago I thought if I sell something I can always buy it again if I have regrets. But now I just want to hold on to my bags even if I don´t use them  . For example I have been contemplating to sell my Favorite MM in DA for years, but now it´s not available anymore and I just don´t feel comfortable selling it. It´s a lovely bag after all, but rarely used by me.


Agree! Any bags if you had bought from before this moment are good buys! The new bags if any decent looking and funcational are going to be more than $2,500


----------



## Bagaholic9

Sold my Reverse Monogram Pochette Metis and my Chanel Tweed WOC (with the intertwined Chanel ribbon).

The plastered ”LV’s” all over the Metis began to bother me. I do not like anything that screams any brand. & the fabric inside I was not a fan of. The WOC, I was so paranoid of a light colored fabric.

Have no regrets. Happy with 12 bags in my collection.


----------



## PinotHeels&Bags

Thinking about releasing my Agenda PM, and upgrading to an MM. 


And maybe my Neverfull GM?....


----------



## bugn

Last week I sent my (old zipper style) palm springs pm to Fashionphile and this week bought another one with new style zipper. It's honestly my most fav bag right now but the old zipper drove me nuts! I was frantic the few days I didn't have one. Used my mini, meh. And a speedy for a hot minute. ~ I honestly told hubs I could sell ALL my bags and only keep the palm springs pm. That's how much I love it.


----------



## LastLouieIswear

scorpio69 said:


> Hi, did you sell your pochette Métis? Iam in the market to buy one but am so scared of fakes.


Are you still in the market for PM? I have 2 new ones I'm considering selling because too dressy for me. Was taken in by their loveliness  empreinte noir and Since 1854 gray.


----------



## 444faith

Sold my 2 Lv speedys in monogram & damier ebene Along with a limited edition groom goin case last week. Two sold to Fashionphile and the other through poshmark. Within the last year sold all my fendi & and half Of my Gucci pieces. Along with 2 seasonal Chanel bags. Trying to downsize.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Selling an Alma PM DE and Speedy 25 in Toledo Blue Epi on Mercari. The Lime Vernis Houston I listed is sold. Three out to make room for my first Hermès...an orange Picotin 18. I was second guessing the Alma for a while and the Pico was the push I needed. The Houston...I don’t need it and the Speedy I bought to sell, then decided to keep, now selling again. Not a shade of blue that works with my wardrobe.


----------



## lemondln

Releasing my Alma BB monogram, only used twice


----------



## Red Barchetta

Released my PM Empreinte Noir today.  Mixed feelings, but I know I will not wear it.


----------



## LastLouieIswear

My stunning unused PM Since 1854. Got caught up in the excitement of it being so beautiful and hard to find, but it's not at all practical for me, alas.


----------



## LastLouieIswear

Considering letting go of new Neverfull MM in Azur. Too close in size to my Azur Graceful. I"m thinking an Alma BB instead


----------



## kuriso

I let go of my brand new Neverfull in DE Rose Ballerine. I love the colors so much but atlas, I no longer need a tote for work. It doesn’t make sense to keep it since my neonoe is a good everyday size for me.


----------



## LastLouieIswear

kuriso said:


> I let go of my brand new Neverfull in DE Rose Ballerine. I love the colors so much but atlas, I no longer need a tote for work. It doesn’t make sense to keep it since my neonoe is a good everyday size for me.


Neonoe is another one I have my eye on if I decide to sell my MM Neverfull. I can work in my office bldg so I still use my GM.


----------



## Bumbles

LastLouieIswear said:


> My stunning unused PM Since 1854. Got caught up in the excitement of it being so beautiful and hard to find, but it's not at all practical for me, alas.
> 
> View attachment 5040667


So sorry to hear that. I think we do get often get caught up in things being oos and the htf items, that we buy and then realise it’s not for us. Or fomo as well. All part of their marketing strategy I think!


----------



## Bumbles

FYI I’m a female and I’m thinking to release back my Chapman rhino pochette Volga that I got a few years back and then replacing it with the mc pv. What do you guys think? I have gotten a lot of use out of the pochette Volga but for the last year or so maybe 1.5 years haven’t been reaching for it, maybe used it so much at the start now it’s died down and so in love with the new watercolour pv so thinking to get that instead. They are both similar in style, both clutches so thought would let the pochette Volga go to a new home. Any thoughts??


----------



## babyloove

I released my Alma BB in epi noir. 
I'm releasing my Montaigne MM, Siena MM and Pallas bb in noir (old model with treated vachetta). They're listed, hope they sell soon.


----------



## mariliz11

I have released my monogram Bosphore messenger bag. I only wore it 2-3 times many years ago when I got it and it looked like a man's bag to me - no regrets!


----------



## alimonybags

My once used NEONOE.
I prefer smaller bags.


----------



## louisandlattes

I recently had a baby and my taste in bags has almost _completely_ changed as a result! I still love my Neverfull MM (the ultimate mommy bag, if you ask me!) but so many others have fallen out of my rotation. I'm considering selling my Speedy 30 in DE just because it will be literal years before I no longer need to be hands-free.  I hate to let it go because I loved it so much previously, but I also struggle to justify keeping things that I can't use


----------



## acquiredtaste

I released my multi pochette in khaki. I got caught up in the hype and I really wanted to try other brands. I miss it but it’s okay that it’s not in my collection.


----------



## Anna2809AT

I released my boite chapeau souple. It is cute but no practical for me. I miss the option to carry hand held and I just about fit everything I need meaning the bag ist full always and when I need something that's at the bottom I have to take everything else out first to reach what I want which is a pain in my a**.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Men’s wallet n mono
Mini Zippy in DE
Red Vernis wallet
Card case in DE
4-key case in golden beige Vernis
Bucket GM

I want a Gold Bolide!!!!  Making room and paying for it with these and some other bags


----------



## lemondln

I kinda feeling resell is stressful and losing a lot of money, so far I have not sold any of my LV bags. I decided to just buy fewer bags and only forever bags. If I have to buy a bag, will do a lot of research and give myself considerable time to cool down the urge.


----------



## sunnyscollections

lemondln said:


> Releasing my Alma BB monogram, only used twice


How much are you selling her for?


----------



## sunnyscollections

BowieFan1971 said:


> Men’s wallet n mono
> Mini Zippy in DE
> Red Vernis wallet
> Card case in DE
> 4-key case in golden beige Vernis
> Bucket GM
> 
> I want a Gold Bolide!!!!  Making room and paying for it with these and some other bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047089
> View attachment 5047090
> View attachment 5047091
> View attachment 5047092
> View attachment 5047094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047097





BowieFan1971 said:


> Men’s wallet n mono
> Mini Zippy in DE
> Red Vernis wallet
> Card case in DE
> 4-key case in golden beige Vernis
> Bucket GM
> 
> I want a Gold Bolide!!!!  Making room and paying for it with these and some other bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047089
> View attachment 5047090
> View attachment 5047091
> View attachment 5047092
> View attachment 5047094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047097


how much are you selling the mini zippy in DE?


----------



## BowieFan1971

sunnyscollections said:


> how much are you selling the mini zippy in DE?


Feel free to message me.


----------



## M_Butterfly

lemondln said:


> I kinda feeling resell is stressful and losing a lot of money, so far I have not sold any of my LV bags. I decided to just buy fewer bags and only forever bags. If I have to buy a bag, will do a lot of research and give myself considerable time to cool down the urge.


It is indeed very stressful to sell. I have done it and in  most instances it felt as I gave away the bags but  oh well.  It is what is.  Agree in buying less


----------



## BowieFan1971

Right now selling is stressful because it is all about unreasonable lowball offers lately. You do your research and list something at a fair market price, then get offers for 50-6O% of the listing price. If I was going to sell it for that price, that’s what I would list it for! But even if I listed it at the 50% off price, people would still want money off or would think it’s fake....


----------



## EveyB

I‘m releasing my Bond Street bb DE magnolia + matching pink Samorga organizer. I love the look of the bag, but ended up carrying it only 4 times, because it is too big for me.


----------



## Bumbles

I’m thinking of letting some things go too especially items I haven’t used or probably won’t use. Don’t want to hoard or have things in my collection that don’t fit in my life. It’s not so much bags but it’s slgs as they all add up as we all know. These are the things on my chopping board:
- dune vernis key pouch with the Louis Vuitton plaque
- denim empreinte key pouch
- Rosalie DE
- zcp noir empreinte (as I’ve been using my GO one and it’s gorgeous)
- Chapman pochette voyage (as I’ve preordered in full the mc wc PV but looks like it’s probably not going to come in) 
- mini pochette tatienne LE (not sure if I should. Has been more of a collectors item and I got in for a great price back in the day) 
Hmm I think that is it. I’ve been on the hunt for a crossbody bag that I need but still haven’t found one that I’m 100% happy with.
And definitely agree with all the comments abt selling online. Yes it’s hard to do especially with all the low ballers out there and time wasters. Have to be really patient when selling. Well wish me good luck!


----------



## lemondln

Bumbles said:


> I’m thinking of letting some things go too especially items I haven’t used or probably won’t use. Don’t want to hoard or have things in my collection that don’t fit in my life. It’s not so much bags but it’s slgs as they all add up as we all know. These are the things on my chopping board:
> - dune vernis key pouch with the Louis Vuitton plaque
> - denim empreinte key pouch
> - Rosalie DE
> - zcp noir empreinte (as I’ve been using my GO one and it’s gorgeous)
> - Chapman pochette voyage (as I’ve preordered in full the mc wc PV but looks like it’s probably not going to come in)
> - mini pochette tatienne LE (not sure if I should. Has been more of a collectors item and I got in for a great price back in the day)
> Hmm I think that is it. I’ve been on the hunt for a crossbody bag that I need but still haven’t found one that I’m 100% happy with.
> And definitely agree with all the comments abt selling online. Yes it’s hard to do especially with all the low ballers out there and time wasters. Have to be really patient when selling. Well wish me good luck!




Good luck on selling! It took me 1 month to sell Alma BB monogram


----------



## lemondln

BowieFan1971 said:


> Right now selling is stressful because it is all about unreasonable lowball offers lately. You do your research and list something at a fair market price, then get offers for 50-6O% of the listing price. If I was going to sell it for that price, that’s what I would list it for! But even if I listed it at the 50% off price, people would still want money off or would think it’s fake....




There are so many unreasonable lowball offers always, just keep your cool and say no , then remain calm, wait for the right buyer to come.


----------



## lemondln

M_Butterfly said:


> It is indeed very stressful to sell. I have done it and in  most instances it felt as I gave away the bags but  oh well.  It is what is.  Agree in buying less




Buying less is hard during pandemic, all we do is staying online and browsing


----------



## EveyB

lemondln said:


> Good luck on selling! It took me 1 month to sell Alma BB monogram


On which platform did you sell?


----------



## lemondln

EveyB said:


> On which platform did you sell?


Kijiji and Facebook market place, finally sold to a local buyer on FB.


----------



## EveyB

Bumbles said:


> I’m thinking of letting some things go too especially items I haven’t used or probably won’t use. Don’t want to hoard or have things in my collection that don’t fit in my life. It’s not so much bags but it’s slgs as they all add up as we all know. These are the things on my chopping board:
> - dune vernis key pouch with the Louis Vuitton plaque
> - denim empreinte key pouch
> - Rosalie DE
> - zcp noir empreinte (as I’ve been using my GO one and it’s gorgeous)
> - Chapman pochette voyage (as I’ve preordered in full the mc wc PV but looks like it’s probably not going to come in)
> - mini pochette tatienne LE (not sure if I should. Has been more of a collectors item and I got in for a great price back in the day)
> Hmm I think that is it. I’ve been on the hunt for a crossbody bag that I need but still haven’t found one that I’m 100% happy with.
> And definitely agree with all the comments abt selling online. Yes it’s hard to do especially with all the low ballers out there and time wasters. Have to be really patient when selling. Well wish me good luck!


Where do you plan to sell? I‘m in Europe and not really sure what to do as we don’t have fashionphile or yogis closet.


----------



## EveyB

lemondln said:


> Kijiji and Facebook market place, finally sold to a local buyer on FB.


Just found marketplace by googling. Thank you!


----------



## lemondln

EveyB said:


> Will a find Facebook market place by googling? I don’t really use Facebook.



I have FB installed on my phone, it comes with FB market place, I have been using FB market place for a long time, it is convenient for local buyers as you can check their profiles too. Highly recommend FB market place as I have sold a lot of other contemporary bags and lots of other stuff. Also have bought stuff from FB market place well. Local pick-up is easier for me.


----------



## Bumbles

EveyB said:


> Where do you plan to sell? I‘m in Europe and not really sure what to do as we don’t have fashionphile or yogis closet.


FB I’m thinking or local consigning


----------



## janetaz

I’m thinking about getting bids from Yoogis and Fashionphile for my nearly new SB 30 DA. I bought it new from LV, used about 3 times, never warmed to it. I took it out of my closet yesterday to look it over. I just need to let it go. I hate the opening.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Sold my jaune coin card holder because I added both the Fuschia pocket organizer and the coin card holder and sold my  monogram reverse card holder because I have never used it.


----------



## EveyB

Do you put watermarks on the pictures of the items you sell?


----------



## thebattagirl

I'm thinking about letting go of some bag charms - Insolence and Pastilles and my L'Inseparable PM


----------



## EveyB

Could someone suggest at which price to sell a 10 month old bag that is practically new? The price on the LV site is 1510€ / 2030 USD. Someone offered me 1000€ / 1220 USD. Is that a realistic price? Thanks a lot!


----------



## onlyk

EveyB said:


> Could someone suggest at which price to sell a 10 month old bag that is practically new? The price on the LV site is 1510€ / 2030 USD. Someone offered me 1000€ / 1220 USD. Is that a realistic price? Thanks a lot!


depends on the style print how hot it is


----------



## EveyB

onlyk said:


> depends on the style print how hot it is


The Bond Street bb magnolia. Would you say that’s a realistic price?


----------



## onlyk

EveyB said:


> The Bond Street bb magnolia. Would you say that’s a realistic price?


a bit low, if you don't have to sell it maybe hold onto it for a bit, the new bags will not have date code yours has date code I would imagine that will be more desirable on the second hand market. on the other hand, it's your bag your situation, I can't say black white sell or not sell


----------



## EveyB

onlyk said:


> a bit low, if you don't have to sell it maybe hold onto it for a bit, the new bags will not have date code yours has date code I would imagine that will be more desirable on the second hand market. on the other hand, it's your bag your situation, I can't say black white sell or not sell


Thank you for your reply. I don’t have to sell. Actually, maybe I would regret it. But right now the bag is in pristine condition and I thought better sell now when it is still in perfect condition, and I haven’t used it since September. I‘ll wait a bit.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Speedy 25 in mono
Papillon 30 in DE
Bucket GM in mono
Alma PM in DE
Bucket PM in mono
Speedy 25 in Toledo Blue Epi

curating down my collection to be able to wear the bags I love most more often without having other ones sit unused


----------



## lemondln

EveyB said:


> The Bond Street bb magnolia. Would you say that’s a realistic price?



If you want a good price, just wait for the perfect buyer. It will take time, but if no rush for the funds, wait is the best


----------



## EveyB

lemondln said:


> If you want a good price, just wait for the perfect buyer. It will take time, but if no rush for the funds, wait is the best


You are right


----------



## panp8

Accidentally posted in the wrong thread whoops! I just need some input from someone so I can make an informed decision please. I think I’m gonna let my PA back into the wild for someone who will actually love it. I succumbed to the 90s trend and bought the PA in 2020 for about 600? I never used it at all, it’s just not my style. I find the monogram to be too conspicuous and much prefer DE personally. I submitted it to fashionphile and I think I got a good price but since it’s my first time ever selling I’m not sure if it actually is. What do you guys think? Thanks in advance!


----------



## travelbliss

BowieFan1971 said:


> Speedy 25 in mono
> Papillon 30 in DE
> Bucket GM in mono
> Alma PM in DE
> Bucket PM in mono
> Speedy 25 in Toledo Blue Epi
> 
> curating down my collection to be able to wear the bags I love most more often without having other ones sit unused



These are such vintage ( or soon to be ) classics !!!  You may regret selling them all in a few years, when the price for Speedy 25 hovers near the $2K mark... {{{ just a thought }}}.  I try to rotate what I have even for just running an errand.  That way I don't feel like they sit unused...but some of them do get more preferential treatment....


----------



## BowieFan1971

travelbliss said:


> These are such vintage ( or soon to be ) classics !!!  You may regret selling them all in a few years, when the price for Speedy 25 hovers near the $2K mark... {{{ just a thought }}}.  I try to rotate what I have even for just running an errand.  That way I don't feel like they sit unused...but some of them do get more preferential treatment....


Thanks! I get that. But I have more bags than I need and I have recently gotten some Hermès bags that need more rotation to get cost per wear. Had to make some hard choices... they are among 15 or so bags I am getting rid of. Still will have 15 bags when I am left...a much more manageable number. The Speedy mono is probably the only one I may second guess, but will sell the quickest. But I only buy vintage, for the patina, so I can repurchase at a good price later.


----------



## Diorlvlover

I’m thinking of releasing my multicolor wapity but the only thing holding me back is it’s the sole multicolor piece I own though haven’t used it in more than six years. I tell myself she’s small and doesn’t take up any real estate in my closet but honestly, I currently have no use for her. Advice please.


----------



## Islandbreeze

Diorlvlover said:


> I’m thinking of releasing my multicolor wapity but the only thing holding me back is it’s the sole multicolor piece I own though haven’t used it in more than six years. I tell myself she’s small and doesn’t take up any real estate in my closet but honestly, I currently have no use for her. Advice please.


Might be a good time to sell given the multicolor prices are at a high.


----------



## mariliz11

travelbliss said:


> These are such vintage ( or soon to be ) classics !!!  You may regret selling them all in a few years, when the price for Speedy 25 hovers near the $2K mark... {{{ just a thought }}}.  I try to rotate what I have even for just running an errand.  That way I don't feel like they sit unused...but some of them do get more preferential treatment....


Agree, you’ve got some classics there!


----------



## luxebullet

I recently released my Tivoli GM back into the wild to a new loving home. She was in beautiful condition but is treated myself a bit too much in lockdown & I wasn't reaching for her.

Wondering whether to do the same with my Tivoli PM (yes I have both!) or whether I'd regret it. I have multiple speedys so feels like I'm sorted for casual hand held bags... Also been racing for the modern pieces more eg. My bumbag

What do you all think, are they different enough?


----------



## Loriad

luxebullet said:


> I recently released my Tivoli GM back into the wild to a new loving home. She was in beautiful condition but is treated myself a bit too much in lockdown & I wasn't reaching for her.
> 
> Wondering whether to do the same with my Tivoli PM (yes I have both!) or whether I'd regret it. I have multiple speedys so feels like I'm sorted for casual hand held bags... Also been racing for the modern pieces more eg. My bumbag
> 
> What do you all think, are they different enough?


If you're not sure, wait a while. I feel the same about treating myself way too much during the pandemic so I am considering getting rid of my Looping MM. I have to force myself to use it.


----------



## Mmglass

I would like to release my Mono Cabas Piano.  She is pristine, but I just don't use her.  The prices for one at the various online consignment sites are all over the place, so I'm not sure what a realistic offer would be.  Any guidance?


----------



## LRG

Just sent my monogram Speedy B25 off the Fashionphile. No matter how much I tried to wear it, I could never make it work for me.


----------



## jill39

I am thinking of releasing some SLGs to get some new jewelry but all of the price increases are stopping me--as I don't think I will ever repurchasing these items.  i am not sure.


----------



## bugn

DE Alma BB is going to fashionphile today and the Clapton backpack is next. They are just toooo small for me. ~ XOXO


----------



## PuccaNGaru

I’ve just recently released these to Fashionphile:
1. Eva clutch
2. Victorine wallet
3. My husbands LV sneakers x2
4. Gucci Belts and a hobo bag
5. Hermès bracelet
We are planning to move soon so we decided to go through our stuff and do a closet clean out. We want to get rid of things that we haven’t used in a while/will no longer use- less stuff to take with us.


----------



## Diorlvlover

I just released a vernis pomme cles and a trunks & bags mini pochette. Gawd, it felt good to declutter! I don't see any use for the mini pochette since I gradually moved towards smaller bags and the class has been sitting in the closet since our home has a digital lock. I'd love to release my mon mono NF but I won't get much for it because it has my initials.


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Im thinking of selling my Neverfull in DE (bought in 2011 and used plenty) for a Neo Noe , has anyone done this ? any regrets?


----------



## ndw74

BagsRLoVe said:


> Im thinking of selling my Neverfull in DE (bought in 2011 and used plenty) for a Neo Noe , has anyone done this ? any regrets?


This is exactly what I did last fall.  When I first purchased my Neverfull MM in Monogram my lifestyle was very different than it is now.  I mainly went from work to home, and the larger tote carried everything I needed.  Now, though, my husband and I go to the gym four out of five afternoons after work, and my larger Neverfull would not fit into a gym locker.  I wasn't willing to let my bag sit in the back of a hot vehicle while I worked out, so the Neo Noe in Monogram with black trim was my answer.  I purchased an organizer for the Neo Noe and I find it perfect for my needs.  Holds almost as much as my Neverfull MM.  I also purchased a Neverfull PM in Monogram, so I could still have that shape of a bag in my rotation.  It also fits in the gym locker and does fit over my shoulder when I need to be hands free.  Hope this helps you!


----------



## SedonaRocks

I am going to release either the bumbag or the khaki multi pochette accessories.  Both are in pristine condition but don't see a need for both.  There are so many multi pochette accessories bags on the resell market that if I wanted to repurchase, I will have the opportunity (if I let it go).


----------



## lemondln

SedonaRocks said:


> I am going to release either the bumbag or the khaki multi pochette accessories.  Both are in pristine condition but don't see a need for both.  There are so many multi pochette accessories bags on the resell market that if I wanted to repurchase, I will have the opportunity (if I let it go).



I really want to buy the bumbag in monogram, if you are in Canada, please DM me.


----------



## Bijans

My speedyb35 in DE , Odeon Mm , Duomo hobo !


----------



## ssangit

Releasing my Twish Chain wallet and thinking about selling my double pochette in reverse monogram…wish I had purchased in empriente…


----------



## IWICBTAll!

I released my Damier Ebene Neverfull MM.  I no longer live in a wintry weather environment nor am I commuting everyday so I no longer really need it.  I have other totes.


----------



## southlake01

I released my Monogram Neverfull MM a couple of weeks ago. No regrets. Carried it for nearly 5 years and I was over it. Love my new Speedy 20!


----------



## brnicutie

I've never sold any of my bags. I wish I could, but can't bring myself to do it. My collection just keeps growing. I know I'll have to stop buying one of these days or let some of it go. I have close to a hundred lux bags and a lot of contemporary bags.


----------



## onlyk

brnicutie said:


> I've never sold any of my bags. I wish I could, but can't bring myself to do it. My collection just keeps growing. I know I'll have to stop buying one of these days or let some of it go. I have close to a hundred lux bags and a lot of contemporary bags.


you must have a very big house!


----------



## Mcmd11

I released my de speedy 35 band. No longer travels for work. Also Palermo pm. Enjoyed for 14 years but now wanted a lady Dior.


----------



## nyshopaholic

I released my DE Speedy 25, and my monogram with fuchsia interior Clemence wallet and cardholder. I replaced the cardholder with a classic Chanel black caviar one, and the Clemence with a monogram Rosalie since I don’t carry that much anymore.


----------



## themolarbear

Graceful in damier azur. Just didn’t get enough use


----------



## ingenieux00

Can't believe I'm saying this but I'm pretty sure I'm gonna let go of both my glitter keepall and the glitter mini soft trunk.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ingenieux00 said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this but I'm pretty sure I'm gonna let go of both my glitter keepall and the glitter mini soft trunk.


Why??????


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Monogram neonoe…


----------



## ingenieux00

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Why??????


I'm too scared to use them and potentially ruin them, and I don't want them to just be on display or something in my apartment. Sad, I know.


----------



## Alexis168

brnicutie said:


> I've never sold any of my bags. I wish I could, but can't bring myself to do it. My collection just keeps growing. I know I'll have to stop buying one of these days or let some of it go. I have close to a hundred lux bags and a lot of contemporary bags.



Same here. I sold the original Graffiti Speedy back in the day, and I kick myself for doing it. I am afraid if I sell something now, I will have regrets.


----------



## brnicutie

Alexis168 said:


> Same here. I sold the original Graffiti Speedy back in the day, and I kick myself for doing it. I am afraid if I sell something now, I will have regrets.


I'm sorry to hear that. Since we're all on TPF, it's safe to assume that we all love bags. I have a bag addiction problem which I've known for years. I buy all these bags and majority of the time I only use them once or twice, since I have so many. They just end up sitting there like decoration. Sad. I know I need to stop buying, but I can't help myself.


----------



## gabz

Selling my mono victorone and rosalie with rose ballerine. Just didnt work for me


----------



## nicole0612

brnicutie said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Since we're all on TPF, it's safe to assume that we all love bags. I have a bag addiction problem which I've known for years. I buy all these bags and majority of the time I only use them once or twice, since I have so many. They just end up sitting there like decoration. Sad. I know I need to stop buying, but I can't help myself.


I do this also; don’t feel needlessly guilty about it. Some people spend their disposable income on expensive works of art, sculptures, antique rugs, designer throw blankets and pillows etc to give visual delight and happiness when they glance at them at home, and bags can have the same purpose and bring joy in the same way.


----------



## Toks

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Monogram neonoe…


 Why


----------



## brnicutie

nicole0612 said:


> I do this also; don’t feel needlessly guilty about it. Some people spend their disposable income on expensive works of art, sculptures, antique rugs, designer throw blankets and pillows etc to give visual delight and happiness when they glance at them at home, and bags can have the same purpose and bring joy in the same way.


Thank you, Nicole!


----------



## Purse Chakra

ingenieux00 said:


> I'm too scared to use them and potentially ruin them, and I don't want them to just be on display or something in my apartment. Sad, I know.



I totally understand this. I've had this same dynamic with, of all things, notebooks -- since I was a kid. The cooler or more beautiful the notebook, the less likely I am to use it, because I don't want to mess it up. 

I hope you reconsider, especially with the glitter keepall, though. There's nothing wrong with admiring a beautiful bag and not using it like a workhorse. You worked hard to be able to afford it in the first place -- you get to determine how you interact with it.


----------



## Purse Chakra

brnicutie said:


> I've never sold any of my bags. I wish I could, but can't bring myself to do it. My collection just keeps growing. I know I'll have to stop buying one of these days or let some of it go. I have close to a hundred lux bags and a lot of contemporary bags.



I agree with everything @nicole0612 said!

I'll also add that you always give such great advice to other tPFers -- I am sure if it ever gets to a point where the number of your lux bags is impeding some aspect of your life, you'll know it's time.


----------



## Purse Chakra

I sold *a lot* of bags this year to finance several LV bags I wanted before that February increase (think it was February), like the Noe in damier azur, Petit Noe in monogram, Pochette Metis empreinte, etc., and also to finance my late entry to the SC Bag fandom obsession.

But I actually don't really fall out of love with bags I buy, whether it's LV, Coach, YSL, or contemporary bags like HOBO, etc. etc. (I just simply love bags. That's why I'm here with y'all.)

I released these LV bags (among other brands) this year after a lot of soul-searching:

Phenix in black epi
Haumea in galet
Graceful MM DE
Flower Tote in coquelicot
Pochette Metis reverse
SpeedyB 35 DE
Noe epi in piment
Petit Noe in indigo

Each one hurt in its own way  (and if I were to win the lottery, I'd happily repurchase them all!).

There are three more LV bags I would love to have by fall -- I'm thinking I may have to cut even deeper in my stash. But the bags I am down to, my concern is that I would most likely break down and repurchase down the road, so it would be help out in the long run. The question is how to finance vacations and all the other stuff I want to finance in between, lol.   

Maybe at the end of each year we should do a montage of all the bags we let go of that year. Kind of like the Oscars "in memoriam" segment...


----------



## brnicutie

Purse Chakra said:


> I agree with everything @nicole0612 said!
> 
> I'll also add that you always give such great advice to other tPFers -- I am sure if it ever gets to a point where the number of your lux bags is impeding some aspect of your life, you'll know it's time.


That's great advice. Thank you, Purse Chakra!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I deff want to get rid of my Speedy b35 in DE but not sure about Speedy b 25 Azur. speedy b 25 is my all time fav bag but I was never a DA fan. I only got it to complete my trio lol


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just listed my Speedy 20 in black empreinte.  I think I have too many.


----------



## Georgee girl

I actually released my 2015 Retiro my first LV and oldest bag.  Why?  I was not using it anymore and it felt heavy.  I am a firm believer of using my LVs.  After 2 years of forcing myself to use it and it being uncomfortable I made the move.  So far no regrets.  I kept the lock and key charm with my initials.


----------



## jill39

I let go my petit Noe.  Beautiful classic bag. I never used it!  I found it to be bulky and too big for me now.  No regrets!


----------



## bubablu

My pochette Métis reverse and V tote bb black and monogram. No more monogram bags for me, one (my speedy 35 Mon monogram) is more than enough. Now I'm all about out of production Tod's Sella bags, beautiful, understated and super elegant.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bubablu said:


> My pochette Métis reverse and V tote bb black and monogram. No more monogram bags for me, one (my speedy 35 Mon monogram) is more than enough. Now I'm all about out of production Tod's Sella bags, beautiful, understated and super elegant.


I love my V totes..


----------



## bubablu

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I love my V totes..


I like mine too, it has everything I like: a zip, top handles, crossbody strap, feets. The dimensions are simply perfect for crossbody. But I realized with this exact bag that I don't like gold hardwear. Like at all. Too much hardwear, too much gold and I'm tired of monogram in bags. (In SLG? Yes please.) I never used it in the year and an half since I bought it, I'm sad but she has to go.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I thought about selling my vernis yellow zippy wallet to Fashionphile, and they only offered me $100 for it, so I turned it down and glad I didn't sell it. I use it everyday now. I love it!


----------



## daysha

Sully - Purchased in 2015 and I have worn it out less than 10 times.
Zippy Compact Wallet - I have other wallets I reach for that do not require folding of money.
Cosmetic Pouch - Haven't reached for it in over 3 years.  I always use my TP15 or TP19 instead.
Soho Disco - I purchased the all black GG Marmont and am currently waiting for the Neo Vintage Supreme to be delivered.  

Zippy Coin Purse in Cherry (Empreinte) - on the fence . I am waiting on a black Marmont Card Case wallet which is compact enough for smaller bags, but does not require folding of money.  However, I adore the Cherry color and think I would miss it if I were to get rid of it.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Mid Century Gal said:


> I thought about selling my vernis yellow zippy wallet to Fashionphile, and they only offered me $100 for it, so I turned it down and glad I didn't sell it. I use it everyday now. I love it!


Fashionphile offered $1100 for an almost new Neverfull GM.


----------



## jelly-baby

My PSM has flown the nest!  Still deciding whether to let go of my giant mono ZCP.  I don't use it as I just carry a card wallet now (Dior oblique jacquard one, never found an LV one I was happy with).  Feels like a ZCP is always handy to have in the background...


----------



## Bumbles

ingenieux00 said:


> I'm too scared to use them and potentially ruin them, and I don't want them to just be on display or something in my apartment. Sad, I know.


Oh no  they’re gorgeous pieces and so unique.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Kirigami Spring in the City 
small & medium


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Mark Acros small Grace bag in beautiful condition. Lovely purpleish color. Gorgeous  brush off leather. I loved it I bought it I never used it and it’s been about three years. I just gave it to The Real Real to sell.


----------



## VCA_20052022

I love the design as it is very special and I never come across others carrying the same bag. But it is rather big and heavy. Seldom use it. Wondering whether to release it back into the wild.........


----------



## Loriad

VCA_20052022 said:


> I love the design as it is very special and I never come across others carrying the same bag. But it is rather big and heavy. Seldom use it. Wondering whether to release it back into the wild.........
> 
> View attachment 5580874


I would keep it!


----------



## Moxisox

I sold my Mono Favorite MM to Fashionphile. I only used it twice since I bought it, and never took the vachetta strap out of dustbag. It helped fund some VCA. 
.
I also sold my pearl grey denim shawl I never really used. Loved looking at the color, but it didn’t complement my skin tone the best.


----------



## LVovely

VCA_20052022 said:


> I love the design as it is very special and I never come across others carrying the same bag. But it is rather big and heavy. Seldom use it. Wondering whether to release it back into the wild.........
> 
> View attachment 5580874


Sell


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Moxisox said:


> I sold my Mono Favorite MM to Fashionphile. I only used it twice since I bought it, and never took the vachetta strap out of dustbag. It helped fund some VCA.
> .
> I also sold my pearl grey denim shawl I never really used. Loved looking at the color, but it didn’t complement my skin tone the best.


My friend recently sold her mono Favorite MM to fashionphile too and they quoted her over $1k for a used bag which I was pretty surprised


----------



## onlyk

tua said:


> My friend recently sold her mono Favorite MM to fashionphile too and they quoted her over $1k for a used bag which I was pretty surprised


Favorite is one of the most popular discontinued LV bags, and it is a very practical bag I'm not surprised it holds value very well.


----------



## Moxisox

tua said:


> My friend recently sold her mono Favorite MM to fashionphile too and they quoted her over $1k for a used bag which I was pretty surprised


Same here. They paid me more than I paid for it new, so I was happy.


----------



## lxrac

None at this time


----------



## Cali2HI

I released my pink LE Cherry Blossom pochette into the wild. I only wore it a few times since 2003. I was always scared it would get ruined. I sold it to someone who would use it and love it more.


----------



## LastLouieIswear

Purse Chakra said:


> I sold *a lot* of bags this year to finance several LV bags I wanted before that February increase (think it was February), like the Noe in damier azur, Petit Noe in monogram, Pochette Metis empreinte, etc., and also to finance my late entry to the SC Bag fandom obsession.
> 
> But I actually don't really fall out of love with bags I buy, whether it's LV, Coach, YSL, or contemporary bags like HOBO, etc. etc. (I just simply love bags. That's why I'm here with y'all.)
> 
> I released these LV bags (among other brands) this year after a lot of soul-searching:
> 
> Phenix in black epi
> Haumea in galet
> Graceful MM DE
> Flower Tote in coquelicot
> Pochette Metis reverse
> SpeedyB 35 DE
> Noe epi in piment
> Petit Noe in indigo
> 
> Each one hurt in its own way  (and if I were to win the lottery, I'd happily repurchase them all!).
> 
> There are three more LV bags I would love to have by fall -- I'm thinking I may have to cut even deeper in my stash. But the bags I am down to, my concern is that I would most likely break down and repurchase down the road, so it would be help out in the long run. The question is how to finance vacations and all the other stuff I want to finance in between, lol.
> 
> Maybe at the end of each year we should do a montage of all the bags we let go of that year. Kind of like the Oscars "in memoriam" segment...


Where did you sell your reverse Metis? Thinking of selling mine too.


----------



## LastLouieIswear

I'm thinking about releasing my Neverfull PM and Pochette Metis in reverse. Bought them and barely touched them


----------



## travelbliss

Sent back a new bandeau.  Very pretty, but I already have a few sitting around unused ...


----------



## Ghettoe

LastLouieIswear said:


> I'm thinking about releasing my Neverfull PM and Pochette Metis in reverse. Bought them and barely touched them



I sold my Neverfull PM and have not once missed it.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

I sold my Montaigne BB in black empreinte, a long ombre empreinte wallet, Pochette Felicie in black epi, SpeedyB 25 in DA, and a Vosges MM in papyrus empriente. I don't miss any of them. I am happy I sold a couple of bags to a friend and a consignment shop which bought them out, because that Vosges still hasn't sold. In my experience, there is a bigger loss in selling LV leather than there is canvas.


----------



## JVSXOXO

I sold my DE Eva clutch. We’ve had some great times but it doesn’t really fit my current lifestyle, literally. It’s too small for everyday use and my social life has not yet recovered from the pandemic, so occasions where I’d reach for it over other bags are few and far in between. We had a good run and I did sell it for more than I paid for it, so I’m happy.


----------



## SN63

I sold my classic speedy 30 that I had for over 10 years and purchased the speedy b25 after I became a mom. As much as I love the look of the classic speedy (SO pretty), I needed a hands free option! Sicne the classic speedy was $690 when I got it, the return was pretty nice too


----------



## southlake01

PrayersandPurses said:


> In my experience, there is a bigger loss in selling LV leather than there is canvas.



100%! I don't love the look of the leather bags at all, but if I did, the loss in resale value would concern me.

I'm in the process of consigning my Speedy 20. I'm debating between LVLenka, TheRealReal, and a local consignment shop. Fashionphile lowballed me with a $1K buyout offer, the lowest offer I've received for it.

I haven't carried it in 3 weeks and haven't missed carrying it. It's actually been a bit of a relief as I'm no longer worried if I'm going to be a robbery target for carrying a $2K purse around for my every day use. (I know anyone can be a victim with any purse, but I figure a $2K+ purse has a higher chance of being targeted.) Just 3 days ago, a woman's wallet was stolen out of her Neverfull at our local Trader Joe's. She had it in her shopping cart and was looking in the freezer bins for only a few seconds, she said - wallet gone. Also sidenote - Trader Joe's doesn't have security cameras in their stores so I think that makes them an easier target, so be extra vigilant shopping there!


----------



## Rani

southlake01 said:


> 100%! I don't love the look of the leather bags at all, but if I did, the loss in resale value would concern me.
> 
> I'm in the process of consigning my Speedy 20. I'm debating between LVLenka, TheRealReal, and a local consignment shop. Fashionphile lowballed me with a $1K buyout offer, the lowest offer I've received for it.
> 
> I haven't carried it in 3 weeks and haven't missed carrying it. It's actually been a bit of a relief as I'm no longer worried if I'm going to be a robbery target for carrying a $2K purse around for my every day use. (I know anyone can be a victim with any purse, but I figure a $2K+ purse has a higher chance of being targeted.) Just 3 days ago, a woman's wallet was stolen out of her Neverfull at our local Trader Joe's. She had it in her shopping cart and was looking in the freezer bins for only a few seconds, she said - wallet gone. Also sidenote - Trader Joe's doesn't have security cameras in their stores so I think that makes them an easier target, so be extra vigilant shopping there!


It seems a lot of people are feeling like this now. Myself included. I suddenly feel more conscious of carrying anything too recognisable. 
We can sell and replace our bags , but will our replacement give us the same joy?
If you don’t mind me asking, what will you replace your Speedy 20 with?


----------



## PrayersandPurses

southlake01 said:


> 100%! I don't love the look of the leather bags at all, but if I did, the loss in resale value would concern me.
> 
> I'm in the process of consigning my Speedy 20. I'm debating between LVLenka, TheRealReal, and a local consignment shop. Fashionphile lowballed me with a $1K buyout offer, the lowest offer I've received for it.
> 
> I haven't carried it in 3 weeks and haven't missed carrying it. It's actually been a bit of a relief as I'm no longer worried if I'm going to be a robbery target for carrying a $2K purse around for my every day use. (I know anyone can be a victim with any purse, but I figure a $2K+ purse has a higher chance of being targeted.) Just 3 days ago, a woman's wallet was stolen out of her Neverfull at our local Trader Joe's. She had it in her shopping cart and was looking in the freezer bins for only a few seconds, she said - wallet gone. Also sidenote - Trader Joe's doesn't have security cameras in their stores so I think that makes them an easier target, so be extra vigilant shopping there!


What is the condition of your Speedy?  My local consignment shop gave me $1,100 for my SpeedyB 25 which was 5 years old, and was in very good condition (showed some signs of wear). She sold it for $1,600. If it was in excellent or pristine condition I would have gotten more.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

PrayersandPurses said:


> What is the condition of your Speedy?  My local consignment shop gave me $1,100 for my SpeedyB 25 which was 5 years old, and was in very good condition (showed some signs of wear). She sold it for $1,600. If it was in excellent or pristine condition I would have gotten more.


2 years ago, I sold my Speedy B 25 Empriente through TRR. It sold for $2,000. They kept 30%.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> 2 years ago, I sold my Speedy B 25 Empriente through TRR. It sold for $2,000. They kept 30%.


So pretty much the same. Around 30%


----------



## southlake01

Rani said:


> It seems a lot of people are feeling like this now. Myself included. I suddenly feel more conscious of carrying anything too recognisable.
> We can sell and replace our bags , but will our replacement give us the same joy?
> If you don’t mind me asking, what will you replace your Speedy 20 with?



Nothing really at the moment. I do really like the LV Monogram Loop bag but I think it's probably too small for my every day use so would most likely be a going out bag. But.. I can't justify $2200 + tax on a bag I'd use occasionally for going out. I haven't seen it in person though so I don't know if my daily essentials would fit. I do love the look of it, though.

For now, I'm enjoying using my Lululemon sherpa belt bag as my every day bag! Worn crossbody, never left in a shopping cart, and free of worry if people are potentially watching me because of a $2K+ bag while I run errands


----------



## southlake01

PrayersandPurses said:


> What is the condition of your Speedy?  My local consignment shop gave me $1,100 for my SpeedyB 25 which was 5 years old, and was in very good condition (showed some signs of wear). She sold it for $1,600. If it was in excellent or pristine condition I would have gotten more.



My Speedy 20 is in mint condition. Bought 4/4/22. So 7 months ago but only carried for 5 months. Always had a bag organizer in it. No stains or marks anywhere. Includes original box, dustbag, brand new lock & key set, and receipt.

Fashionphile offered me $1K buyout for it. Which shocked me because they offered me $850 for my 5 year old Neverfull earlier this year that was pretty beat up. Now, my $2,030 + tax purse that's only 6 months old at the time of their offer, is worth only $150 more than my 5 year old Neverfull?

TheRealReal has quoted me a listing price of $1745-$1895 with a 30% commission.

LVLenka has quoted me a listing price of $1900 with a 17.5% commission.

And my local consignment shop has quoted me a list price of $1890 with a 30% commission.

I was attempting to print a label for LVLenka on Fri when I discovered her IG is gone (I know she has a backup account) but it gave me pause. A few days before she had another Speedy 20 listed at $1975 that was still for sale after a few weeks so I'm not sure she'll get the $1900 she quoted me. I think I'm preferring to go with a more established business like TRR vs an Instagram reseller (I'm sure she's great but her business appears to be in transition right now). Still deciding though!


----------



## LittleStar88

southlake01 said:


> My Speedy 20 is in mint condition. Bought 4/4/22. So 7 months ago but only carried for 5 months. Always had a bag organizer in it. No stains or marks anywhere. Includes original box, dustbag, brand new lock & key set, and receipt.
> 
> Fashionphile offered me $1K buyout for it. Which shocked me because they offered me $850 for my 5 year old Neverfull earlier this year that was pretty beat up. Now, my $2,030 + tax purse that's only 6 months old at the time of their offer, is worth only $150 more than my 5 year old Neverfull?
> 
> TheRealReal has quoted me a listing price of $1745-$1895 with a 30% commission.
> 
> LVLenka has quoted me a listing price of $1900 with a 17.5% commission.
> 
> And my local consignment shop has quoted me a list price of $1890 with a 30% commission.
> 
> I was attempting to print a label for LVLenka on Fri when I discovered her IG is gone (I know she has a backup account) but it gave me pause. A few days before she had another Speedy 20 listed at $1975 that was still for sale after a few weeks so I'm not sure she'll get the $1900 she quoted me. I think I'm preferring to go with a more established business like TRR vs an Instagram reseller (I'm sure she's great but her business appears to be in transition right now). Still deciding though!



This is so helpful! And shows that the resellers are making low offers - likely due to the economy and things probably aren't moving quickly.

I am looking to unload a Speedy B 25 DA, Graceful MM Mono/beige, and PSM. And some assorted SLG's. All in mint condition. Fashionphile won't take the Speedy or Graceful due to high inventory. I haven't bothered submitting the PSM since they'll probably make a very low offer. So going to sit on them and wait to see if things get better next year.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

southlake01 said:


> My Speedy 20 is in mint condition. Bought 4/4/22. So 7 months ago but only carried for 5 months. Always had a bag organizer in it. No stains or marks anywhere. Includes original box, dustbag, brand new lock & key set, and receipt.
> 
> Fashionphile offered me $1K buyout for it. Which shocked me because they offered me $850 for my 5 year old Neverfull earlier this year that was pretty beat up. Now, my $2,030 + tax purse that's only 6 months old at the time of their offer, is worth only $150 more than my 5 year old Neverfull?
> 
> TheRealReal has quoted me a listing price of $1745-$1895 with a 30% commission.
> 
> LVLenka has quoted me a listing price of $1900 with a 17.5% commission.
> 
> And my local consignment shop has quoted me a list price of $1890 with a 30% commission.
> 
> I was attempting to print a label for LVLenka on Fri when I discovered her IG is gone (I know she has a backup account) but it gave me pause. A few days before she had another Speedy 20 listed at $1975 that was still for sale after a few weeks so I'm not sure she'll get the $1900 she quoted me. I think I'm preferring to go with a more established business like TRR vs an Instagram reseller (I'm sure she's great but her business appears to be in transition right now). Still deciding though!


@southlake01 all the bags I sold were also a full set. Including everything like you. That *should* give you more money. But even with that, LV leather is more of a loss than canvas. I paid $4,300 taxes in for my Vosges MM and I got $1,850.  But like @LittleStar88 said the economy is pretty bad right now.


----------



## southlake01

I can't believe it but right after I posted above with my quotes from various online resellers, I got two messages from Facebook Marketplace on my purse. One girl just came and bought it for $1450! I'm so happy! 

I had it for sale myself for 3 weeks online (FB, Nextdoor and Craigslist) for $1700, lowered to $1500, and nothing from anyone. That's why I was considering the online resellers. Then this morning a serious buyer for $1450 so I took it!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

southlake01 said:


> I can't believe it but right after I posted above with my quotes from various online resellers, I got two messages from Facebook Marketplace on my purse. One girl just came and bought it for $1450! I'm so happy!
> 
> I had it for sale myself for 3 weeks online (FB, Nextdoor and Craigslist) for $1700, lowered to $1500, and nothing from anyone. That's why I was considering the online resellers. Then this morning a serious buyer for $1450 so I took it!!


Oh yay. that's great. I'm very happy for you. You did well I don't have any social media, but when I was ready to sell mine, I mentioned it to a friend and she bought 1 for her and 1 for her daughter.


----------



## LastLouieIswear

Wavering but might be ready to part with Neverfull PM and Pochette Metis reverse, both basically new. Wish I'd gotten turtledove empreinte.


----------



## TangerineKandy

LastLouieIswear said:


> Wavering but might be ready to part with Neverfull PM and Pochette Metis reverse, both basically new. Wish I'd gotten turtledove empreinte.


Maybe the sale of these can fund your turtledove! Which bag will you get in turtledove?


----------



## LastLouieIswear

TangerineKandy said:


> Maybe the sale of these can fund your turtledove! Which bag will you get in turtledove?


Probably a Pochette Metis


----------



## azukitea

Pochette Metis  reverse


----------



## ingenieux00

I just sold my empreinte bumbag and illusion tote from the men's SS22 collection. Kinda missing both, but eager to have room to buy new things to replace them!


----------



## fashionista7

Sadly I have decided to sell my Alma Mm in amarante vernis. It is a stunning bag but so big and bulky. In hindsight I should have gotten PM.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fashionista7 said:


> Sadly I have decided to sell my Alma Mm in amarante vernis. It is a stunning bag but so big and bulky. In hindsight I should have gotten PM.
> 
> View attachment 5660615


Oh so sorry to hear you are selling it.  I have this exact bag in the PM size and I love it  .
But I understand about the size. I had a Vosges MM and sold it as well as it was way too big for me.


----------



## fashionista7

I find I use smaller bags these days. Once I sell it I’ll put the funds towards a Madeleine mm in black


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fashionista7 said:


> I find I use smaller bags these days. Once I sell it I’ll put the funds towards a Madeleine mm in black


I am the same. And I prefer having a bag with a strap. When I first received it, I wore it every fall/winter for years. But even though I don't wear mine as often anymore, it was a gift for my 40th birthday from my family so I can't let it go.


----------



## babyloove

Montaigne MM mono
Pallas BB mono et noir
Caissa Clutch
Sienna MM
PM noir (not sure on this one, but too many black bags)


----------



## Louisgyal37

babyloove said:


> Montaigne MM mono
> Pallas BB mono et noir
> Caissa Clutch
> Sienna MM
> PM noir (not sure on this one, but too many black bags)


----------



## babyloove

Louisgyal37 said:


>


I have a back problem so Montaigne caissa and Sienna are too heavy for me now  
PM : too many black bags ...


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

This Hot Pink Beauty!
Alma Pm


----------



## PrayersandPurses

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> This Hot Pink Beauty!
> Alma Pm
> View attachment 5675260


That's too bad. She's beautiful


----------

